# Flow Binding 2013 Q & A



## Bretfred

Any estimate on how much these bad boys are going to run?


----------



## Rider161

The wife wanted me to ask if you have any pics/info(for example will the Prima have the new tech)on the Women's Flow bindings


----------



## Leo

I want to know how many NX2 options there are. And will they be of varying flex. Flow bindings have a reputation for being rather stiff in their NXT line.


----------



## Argo

Will canted footbeds be an option? I just got some new flow bindings but may have to get another pair of these new ones


----------



## Donutz

How well does the binding work as a traditional binding (if you open the strap instead of the highback)? Does the single ratchet on the left slide as easily as a regular binding, or is it really stiff? Can you get your boot in and out without undoing the toe strap?


----------



## Wiredsport

Hi guys,

The new NX2's are canted and entry is very easy. Let me repost this vid that we shot.


----------



## Argo

Price range?


----------



## Wiredsport

Leo said:


> I want to know how many NX2 options there are. And will they be of varying flex. Flow bindings have a reputation for being rather stiff in their NXT line.


NX2 AT, NX2 SE, NX2 RS, NX2 GT

Each of these four models have a different stifness rating, although all four are on the stiffer side of the scale.


----------



## GorgeDad

Wiredsport said:


> NX2 AT, NX2 SE, NX2 RS, NX2 GT
> 
> Each of these four models have a different stifness rating, although all four are on the stiffer side of the scale.


Is that list in order of increasing stiffness? Have you actual stiffness ratings (to compare to current Flows)


----------



## skippy79

when will these babies be coming on the market? I am looking for a new set-up, but might just have to wait till these come on the european market.
I spoke to my local dealer here in Belgium and they stopped importing flows and went with GNU this year, he was telling me all about it last week, but I reckon after seeing these ones that they'll be back on his shelf in a jiffy. His dad had been working with flow for 18yrs (if I recall correctly what he said)

what price range are we looking at here?


----------



## Wiredsport

GorgeDad said:


> Is that list in order of increasing stiffness? Have you actual stiffness ratings (to compare to current Flows)


Here you go:

RS - 5
GT - 4.5
AT - 4.5
SE- 4


----------



## eek5

What's the difference between the GT and AT models? Also, how do the new full-sized ratchets feel? Are they as smooth as other binding brands?


----------



## Wiredsport

eek5 said:


> What's the difference between the GT and AT models? Also, how do the new full-sized ratchets feel? Are they as smooth as other binding brands?


The ratches are on par with other premium bindings from top manufacturers and they get a locking feature.

The GT uses the Hybrid Strap with toe cap and gets and Asymetrical Urethane top panel to the mod back.

The AT uses the more traditional Flow strap (without toe cap) with a Glass filled Nylon top panel to the mod back.


----------



## eek5

I see. Are the RS hybrid or traditional power strap?


----------



## Wiredsport

eek5 said:


> I see. Are the RS hybrid or traditional power strap?


Traditional (with the addition of the new full sized LSR ratchets).


----------



## Lowlyffe

*Park?*

I own a pair of 2010 nxt atse, which i liked except for riding back country in deep pow since it was a pain to get back into after a break. I bought a pair of GNUs this year for my pow board specifically for this reason. Looks like you guys have addressed all the issues i have had previously with FLOWs. The build quality on the atse is superior to the GNU binding in my opinion and now with the hybrid strap, it looks like my pow board might be gettin some FLOW love again... 
Another question, will there be a freestyle specific version? And will each model offer more neutral looking color schemes as an option? The wild color schemes are kinda cool but i generally prefer simple black and often when speaking to others the wild colors on the current Special Editions models generally dont match their boards. I know this isnt the best reason to not buy a superior product but realistically a lot of people choose gear based on asthetics.


----------



## Wiredsport

Lowlyffe said:


> I own a pair of 2010 nxt atse, which i liked except for riding back country in deep pow since it was a pain to get back into after a break. I bought a pair of GNUs this year for my pow board specifically for this reason. Looks like you guys have addressed all the issues i have had previously with FLOWs. The build quality on the atse is superior to the GNU binding in my opinion and now with the hybrid strap, it looks like my pow board might be gettin some FLOW love again...
> Another question, will there be a freestyle specific version? And will each model offer more neutral looking color schemes as an option? The wild color schemes are kinda cool but i generally prefer simple black and often when speaking to others the wild colors on the current Special Editions models generally dont match their boards. I know this isnt the best reason to not buy a superior product but realistically a lot of people choose gear based on asthetics.


There are 37 total bindings for 2013 including models and color variations. In the NASTY tech, guys like Lago are on the SE, but that will be for more of a power freestyle guy. Check here for the M9 SE and The Five (which I feel deserves a new name as it is so highly upgraded this year). Both will stoke that guy looking for a more neutral/softer flex than the NS2's.

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/bindings/45363-flow-m9-se-m11-five-se.html


----------



## Lowlyffe

One other quick question. Will all models be getting the canted footbeds or only certain models?


----------



## Wiredsport

Lowlyffe said:


> One other quick question. Will all models be getting the canted footbeds or only certain models?


All of the NS2 models get the 2.5 degree BankBeds. None of the other models are canted. It is the extra room created for entry by the lifting of the NASTY system that allows for a canted base to be used.


----------



## john doe

On the NS2 models how is the boot size adjusted? I can't see any way to move the heel cup.


----------



## Lowlyffe

john doe said:


> On the NS2 models how is the boot size adjusted? I can't see any way to move the heel cup.


Excellent question. I also thought of anither question. Will there be any ability to rotate the highback to adjust where pressure is applied on the heelside. As many riders ride duck, rotating the highback as close to parellel to the heel edge offers a bit more response. It is offered on the GNU fastecs and i thought it was a neat idea and can be performed with minimal engineering.


----------



## Wiredsport

Hi Guys,

The Various NX2 Support panels are all four way adjustable. So, panel rotation and higback height can be adjusted. The new aluminum offset multi disks offer both width and offest (edge to edge for boot centering) adjustability simulateously and work on 4x4, 3 hole and channel boards (all on one disk). Three binding sizes are available. Medium, Large and XL. If you meant can the heelcup be compressed in/out on the baseplate, I did not see milling for that.


----------



## Wiredsport

Argo said:


> Price range?


As an example, the NX2 SE has an MSRP of $319, which is $10.00 above MSRP on the current season NXT AT-SE.


----------



## Argo

Not bad... They will be another upgrade for me next year


----------



## skippy79

when will these be for sale?


----------



## Leo

skippy79 said:


> when will these be for sale?


Probably around late August/early September.


----------



## Wiredsport

skippy79 said:


> when will these be for sale?


Yup,

Flow is very good at getting gear out early. We typically see late August.


----------



## medo169

*Flow Bindings 2013 Collection*

Flow Bindings 2013 Collection!!!

Flow Bindings 2013 Collection | Snowbroader.EU


----------



## GorgeDad

Wired, just to clarify, funtionally do the 2013s match up with the 2012s as follows?

GT = FSE (all mt. freestyle)
RS = FRX (all mt. freeride)
SE = ATSE (all mt. freestyle)
AT = AT (all mt.)


----------



## ETM

I assume this is possible but I will ask anyway. I already have 2 pairs of 2010 nxt-at bindings, if I buy the new model with the toe cap and prefer the older style power strap will I be able to swap the old power strap onto the new chassis?


----------



## GorgeDad

ETM said:


> I assume this is possible but I will ask anyway. I already have 2 pairs of 2010 nxt-at bindings, if I buy the new model with the toe cap and prefer the older style power strap will I be able to swap the old power strap onto the new chassis?


Just buy with the strap you want. 2 of the new models will come with the toe cap hybrid (GT and SE) and 2 will come with the traditional strap (RS and AT).


----------



## henry06x

With what's added how does it effect the weight? Is it going to make them quite a bit heavier or will they be about the same.


----------



## ETM

GorgeDad said:


> Just buy with the strap you want. 2 of the new models will come with the toe cap hybrid (GT and SE) and 2 will come with the traditional strap (RS and AT).



I realise that but how do I magically know which one I want? I already have the power strap so my logic is to go toe cap and then swap it back to the nxt-at power strap if I find I dont like the toe cap. If it will work hence my original question.


----------



## slyder

ETM said:


> if I buy the new model with the toe cap and prefer the older style power strap will I be able to swap the old power strap onto the new chassis?


This is my debate as well and this still hasn't been answered. I may just call Flow directly tomorrow...
Wired do you know if on the 2013 you can use either power strap and then swap on a toe cap version as long as both are from 2013 models???

I'm thinking you can I watched the video at 3:05 you can see both bindings and they use the same holes just different ladders and strap so I might buy the toe cap and order the power strap


----------



## Wiredsport

GorgeDad said:


> Wired, just to clarify, funtionally do the 2013s match up with the 2012s as follows?
> 
> GT = FSE (all mt. freestyle)
> RS = FRX (all mt. freeride)
> SE = ATSE (all mt. freestyle)
> AT = AT (all mt.)


Yes. Flow is Calling the RS All Mountain and the other 3 All Mountain Freestyle. Your corresponding bindings above are correct.


----------



## Wiredsport

henry06x said:


> With what's added how does it effect the weight? Is it going to make them quite a bit heavier or will they be about the same.


No scale handy but these guys are very light. We will shoot to do a weigh in when production models are received in late summer/early fall.


----------



## solucien

slyder said:


> This is my debate as well and this still hasn't been answered. I may just call Flow directly tomorrow...
> Wired do you know if on the 2013 you can use either power strap and then swap on a toe cap version as long as both are from 2013 models???


FYI
if both are 2013 NX2models, you can swap straps at will
if you want to swap straps from an older (NXT) model onto the 2013, it's not possible due to use of different ladderstraps and ratchets/buckles configuration

GorgeDad, your comparison 012-NXT > 013-NX2 matchup is correct
AT > AT (allmountain)
ATSE > SE (allmountain-freestyle)
FRX > RS (responsive, allmountian freeride)
FSE > GT (luxury sport, allmountain)
and there is a women's version of the AT too: Prima (allmountain)

weight is close to the same, depending per model


----------



## GorgeDad

Wiredsport said:


> No scale handy but these guys are very light. We will shoot to do a weigh in when production models are received in late summer/early fall.


That'd be interesting.... or put them on a balance scale with the same size prior year just to see if they're heavier or lighter. Not that its likely a significant change. Just don't tell my they weigh a ton cause i've already convinced myself I'm buying them!


----------



## Wiredsport

slyder said:


> This is my debate as well and this still hasn't been answered. I may just call Flow directly tomorrow...
> Wired do you know if on the 2013 you can use either power strap and then swap on a toe cap version as long as both are from 2013 models???
> 
> I'm thinking you can I watched the video at 3:05 you can see both bindings and they use the same holes just different ladders and strap so I might buy the toe cap and order the power strap


I will play with this a bit in Denver and let you know. At least the two toe ladder straps and the powerstraps would need to be swapped. I am not sure if accessory kits will be readily available if at all and the colors are pretty disctintive so...


----------



## GorgeDad

solucien said:


> FSE > GT (*luxury* sport, allmountain)


Lol, i wonder how much "luxury" costs? As if Flow bindings weren't luxurious enough already.


----------



## slyder

Love my Flow's just not sure I'm sold on a toe cap for this type of binding???

Those lock downs on the inside of the ratchets just don't look solid...are they just held there with pressure???


----------



## Wiredsport

slyder said:


> Love my Flow's just not sure I'm sold on a toe cap for this type of binding???
> 
> Those lock downs on the inside of the ratchets just don't look solid...are they just held there with pressure???


Those are cam clips and they pressure lock ladder teeth on the strap's underside. These set firmly and are used on multiple binding systems. I have never seen that part fail.


----------



## slyder

Wiredsport said:


> Those are cam clips and they pressure lock ladder teeth on the strap's underside. These set firmly and are used on multiple binding systems. I have never seen that part fail.


cool I've never seen them and just looked like a weak point. I trust your input, I'm newer to the sport so not much experience with hardware.
I can't wait to actually touch them when they hit the stores. Time to save for new gear for next year :thumbsup:


----------



## solucien

Wiredsport said:


> I will play with this a bit in Denver and let you know. At least the two toe ladder straps and the powerstraps would need to be swapped. I am not sure if accessory kits will be readily available if at all and the colors are pretty disctintive so...


NX2 rear ladders are of different size, teeth and mounting configuration too, compared to NXT.
no 'accessory' or 'upgrade' kits planned


----------



## slyder

solucien or Wired
any idea on how different these will feel or perform compared to the "power strap" 
How about setting them up same question.


----------



## D1CKER1

I'm excited about these, I just can't figure out which one I want.. I using m9. With not much park experience and 1 season under my belt.


----------



## solucien

slyder said:


> solucien or Wired
> any idea on how different these will feel or perform compared to the "power strap"
> How about setting them up same question.


setting them us is same as for all Flow bindings; boot in binding with hiback up but not closed, adjust all buckles so straps fits nicely centered over your boot and not extremely tight, lock all buckles, close hiback with Snaplock lever for that extra little push and added tightness, and you're all set! individual adjustment per buckle is possible to add or release tightness based on personal preference

the HYBRID PowerCapStrap will feel a bit different than the traditional Fusion PowerStrap; a little more freedom especially laterally, but the capstrap tucks your boot right into the binding and keeps it centered each time you kick in, and the powerstrap crosses over a larger area of the boot so you still don't need to ride them very tight.


----------



## Wiredsport

slyder said:


> solucien or Wired
> any idea on how different these will feel or perform compared to the "power strap"
> How about setting them up same question.


This will be great to check out on snow. There are a few new things going on. First off NASTY now pulls down and back as the highback is closed. With a foot in there, this can only help secure you into the heelcup. Also, the binding is now truly front adjustable/enterable to a level that is on par with any conventional binding. That will make it very easy to release front foot pressure on the lift, micro adjust while riding, etc. NASTY is awesome but the full sized ratchets are equally as big an improvement.


----------



## Wiredsport

solucien said:


> NX2 rear ladders are of different size, teeth and mounting configuration too, compared to NXT.
> no 'accessory' or 'upgrade' kits planned


We have received a few questions about this in relation to NX2 for 2013 (not backwards compatability with older straps). In other words, will an alternate strap kit be available so that a GT (for instance) which is coming with the PowerCap Strap could be converted to use the Power strap (non toe cap version). If I am understanding correctly that was at least one of the questions that had been asked above.


----------



## solucien

Wiredsport said:


> We have received a few questions about this in relation to NX2 for 2013 (not backwards compatability with older straps). In other words, will an alternate strap kit be available so that a GT (for instance) which is coming with the PowerCap Strap could be converted to use the Power strap (non toe cap version). If I am understanding correctly that was at least one of the questions that had been asked above.


currently no such strap-kits planned, but if there is a considerable demand, Flow could consider adding it to the line as a NX2 accessory


----------



## solucien

john doe said:


> On the NS2 models how is the boot size adjusted? I can't see any way to move the heel cup.


FYI
there will be 2 heelcup and cable positions in the baseplate, 1 rear and 1 front, to adjust for boot-size/centering. along with the offset multi-disk, this will give plenty of adjustment options. 
you won't see this adjustment in the Demo and tradeshow bindings yet, but it is implemented for the ones that will hit the shops!


----------



## Solitaire

I'm really interested in these bindings for next year...although I'm also trying to color co-ordinate my new setup. Would anyone happen to have pics of the different color combinations these come in, specifically the NX2s?


----------



## NYHC

rode nxt-at's for 3 years hardcore. they broke one day and i was forced to put on my emergency old crappy missions and i couldnt believe how much better the response was on the strap ins. i was a loyal flow believer for a long time but i dont think im goin back. 

plus its hard in the park cause you can get in them on a hill. when your walkin back up to a rail to hit it again, you are rarely if not never on a flat surface. 

i think i saw 1 guy w/flows in the park besides me ever. 

the rift focus boots are the best boot i ever wore though. ill definitely give you that.


----------



## Trollars

I'd like to see a Fusion Strap with a toe-strap connected with a Y ladder. Would be an interesting combination as far as overkill goes. Currently loving my NXT ATs and ATSEs, but it looks like I'm gonna buy me a new NX2 with Fusion Strap this fall. Maybe I'll try out the Hylite as well.


----------



## Trollars

Quick question: going through the NX2 Preview, I noticed that the tap on the highback that locks the "thingy" to the highback was gone. By what mechanic are that pieces locked in now? Are they going back to only having the tension of the wire keeping it in place?


----------



## PA n8

Wired, I tried reading all info you provided and I couldn't quite find the answer I was looking for.

Which binding with the NASTY system would be a good park binding?



NYHC said:


> plus its hard in the park cause you can get in them on a hill. when your walkin back up to a rail to hit it again, you are rarely if not never on a flat surface.
> 
> i think i saw 1 guy w/flows in the park besides me ever.


My friend has Flows and rides the park. He goes down on his knees facing uphill and puts his feet in and clamps em shut and is gone before I know it. Him having them has made me think about Flows and now with the NASTY system I am really looking at them.


----------



## Wiredsport

Hi PA,

The NX2 SE is all mountain/freestyle and will certainly be used by many power riders as a park model. For riders that are looking for a classic soft flexing park binding they will likely go for the M9 (no nasty). It is not hard to kick into your Flows when you are on a slope, but if it is causing problems for you, all of the new models are full release, full sizes ratchets (that on their own are equal to the ratchets on any top quality model from other makers). These things have crazy options now.


----------



## lovesnow

*what about women options?*

hi, 
i was going to buy the flow prima se this year, but after seeing this i've decided to wait it out for next season. My question is: 
what options for women with the new NASTY will you guys have? 
Will it have the new hybrid power cap strap as well? I prefer the hybrid over the traditional old strap myself. 
will it have the new canted base?
And what level of stiffness will it be at?


----------



## Wiredsport

lovesnow said:


> hi,
> i was going to buy the flow prima se this year, but after seeing this i've decided to wait it out for next season. My question is:
> what options for women with the new NASTY will you guys have?
> Will it have the new hybrid power cap strap as well? I prefer the hybrid over the traditional old strap myself.
> will it have the new canted base?
> And what level of stiffness will it be at?


The 2013 Prima will be Nasty. It has a Flow stiffness rating of 4.5 and will be using the traditional open toe design. There is a Female specific model (Minx SE) that will use the Hybrid Strap w/ toe cap but none use that strap yet that have Nasty Tech.


----------



## Leo

Angrysnowboarder made a good point... reviews on the current state of the NX2 series is pretty negligible. They are 100% changing at least the heelcup as the pre-production models were too wide.

If the reps themselves were saying the toe cap needed tweaking, I'm thinking they will change that as well. I hope they make the proper tweaks as these bindings definitely have a ton of potential. 

By the way, all these questions about the inner lock-downs and weight... neither are a concern even on the pre-productions. Lock-downs were very solid. In fact, they are a little tough to unlock. The weight is superbly light. I thought my 2010 FSE was light, but the NX2 SE was lighter than that.


----------



## hpin

*2013 catalog*

Has anyone posted this yet?

2013_flow

Flow 2013 catalog


----------



## Solitaire

hpin said:


> Has anyone posted this yet?
> 
> 2013_flow
> 
> Flow 2013 catalog


I was looking for something like that. Tyvm.


----------



## Matt578

Any price points for the lower models? (Like The Five?) Will there be any models under $225 with the toe cap and Active Strap?


----------



## Wiredsport

Matt578 said:


> Any price points for the lower models? (Like The Five?) Will there be any models under $225 with the toe cap and Active Strap?


Hi Matt,

The Five SE will get the new toe strap and the new full sized locking ratchets. It does not get te Active Strap. This is a hugely upgraded binding from 2012. It has an MSRP of $229.99.


----------



## Matt578

Any models under 200?


----------



## hpin

Looks like snowboards.net has prices for the new flows.
Flow Bindings


----------



## Grasschopper

Ok so NX2RS or NX2AT for a bigger guy (220 lbs) riding on the ice coast on a NS Heritage? Pretty much just freeriding and mostly groomed to ice...I love powder but we just never get it.

For reference I had been riding Rome Targas on this board and they have been fine but I want to try the new Flows.


----------



## Grasschopper

Grasschopper said:


> Ok so NX2RS or NX2AT for a bigger guy (220 lbs) riding on the ice coast on a NS Heritage? Pretty much just freeriding and mostly groomed to ice...I love powder but we just never get it.
> 
> For reference I had been riding Rome Targas on this board and they have been fine but I want to try the new Flows.


Wow nothing...no one even cares to guess? :dunno:


----------



## Nivek

Its hard to say since the official model isn't out and few rode the early demo's as it is.

Historically AT's have been a good all arounder for all mountain and the FS's are stiffer front to back. With the addition of the new straps this adds another whole aspect, if you should go dual or stay with the I-Strap.

Give it some time and we'll all be better informed.


----------



## Leo

What Nivek said.

I have abandoned reviewing/talking about the new Flows. This is because the demo models were scheduled to change in production. 

We need to wait until people ride the production models to get an idea of how they are.


----------



## Wiredsport

Grasschopper said:


> Wow nothing...no one even cares to guess? :dunno:


Hi Grasschopper,

Sorry to have missed your q. Based onthe material spec alone the major differences are the modular highback material and the strap config. The difference in stifness will be there, but these are both stiffer bindings so that will likely be more of a nuance thing. The _feel _difference in the straps is pretty noticable. Will you have a chance to strap in before buying?


----------



## Grasschopper

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Grasschopper,
> 
> Sorry to have missed your q. Based onthe material spec alone the major differences are the modular highback material and the strap config. The difference in stifness will be there, but these are both stiffer bindings so that will likely be more of a nuance thing. The _feel _difference in the straps is pretty noticable. Will you have a chance to strap in before buying?


Sadly the answer is no unless I wait until late in the season. I suppose I will just stay with the Romes I have currently.  I wanted to give these new Flows a shot.


----------



## Wiredsport

Grasschopper said:


> Sadly the answer is no unless I wait until late in the season. I suppose I will just stay with the Romes I have currently.  I wanted to give these new Flows a shot.


As soon as the final products show up, we will post up some vids that will hopefully show the differences. There is no sub for a kick in but in your case this might have to do.


----------



## Nivek

I'm shooting to be in NX2's as the season starts. So hopefully a couple weeks in I can report back


----------



## TMXMOTORSPORTS

Flow has some videos on Vemo now. I would post a link but I have no clue how sorry.:dunno:


----------



## Ratsch-Bumm

Wiredsport said:


> No scale handy but these guys are very light. We will shoot to do a weigh in when production models are received in late summer/early fall.


Hi Wiredsport!

Do you have some news?

I have old NXT-FRX and these bindings are heavy. 14 lbs with the board.


----------



## slyder

going to my buddies shop Wednesday to see if mine came in yet. 





TMXMOTORSPORTS said:


> Flow has some videos on Vemo now. I would post a link but I have no clue how sorry.:dunno:


if you go to the "go advanced" button next to the "post reply" button and click the vimeo or youtube button then you paste in the video number and that is it. Like this vid is #34843818 I just pasted it in between the vimeo tags and wallaaa, hope that helps


----------



## Wiredsport

Ratsch-Bumm said:


> Hi Wiredsport!
> 
> Do you have some news?
> 
> I have old NXT-FRX and these bindings are heavy. 14 lbs with the board.



Flow was out visiting with us yesterday. We are looking at right around the 1st of Sept as a ship date. I believe Large NX2's will not be available with the first shipment but should be coming shortly thereafter.


----------



## djsaad1

Anyone know if they will make channel disks for the new flows to work with a burton board? Or if last years channel disks will work with this years bindings?


----------



## Wiredsport

djsaad1 said:


> Anyone know if they will make channel disks for the new flows to work with a burton board? Or if last years channel disks will work with this years bindings?


The disk that comes in the box with the NX2 is a combi disk. It's compatible with the 4x4, 3D and channel hole patterns. How's that for user friendly


----------



## slyder

I got mine the other day. They are so sweet!!!!
Gonna be a while for snow though


----------



## Aliaz

Really excited about these bindings, specifically the GT  

to bad it seems that not a single store here in Sweden will stock any NX2s  and it seems impossible to find a size M online...

put in a preorder for a pair of NX2 SE just to be sure since that is my second choice.


----------



## Wiredsport

Stoked!

Our first 9 Pallets of 2013 Flow bindings have shipped and are sheduled to arrive early this upcoming week.

The NX2's (Large only) are available for preorder. Guaranteed low pricing as always.


----------



## Aliaz

Wiredsport: do you have any idea why nobody seems to be stocking the NX2's in M? Not enough people want them? Not alot in that size being produced?


----------



## slyder

My "guess" is it's a high end binding and not a lot of kids get to spend that kinda money on bindings. So if stores can't sell them there are stuck with the cost and/or have to discount them at the end of the season to sell them, again losing money.
Just my thoughts

Also Flow Large start at US size 8 to size 11 if I recall correct


----------



## Wiredsport

Aliaz said:


> Wiredsport: do you have any idea why nobody seems to be stocking the NX2's in M? Not enough people want them? Not alot in that size being produced?


The Medium and XL containers have not arrived yet. We will have all colors and sizes available (Mediums included) as soon as the bindings are in the USA.


----------



## Aliaz

Slyder: I know that they start at size 8 (which is my size), but I currently have a pair of NXT ATSE in large, and while its not a big problem I find that there is quite a bit of space between the sides of the binding and my boots, thats why I was thinking of going with a Medium size.

Wiredsport: that might be it then, just wondering cause Ive seen a couple of sites listing them as sold out.


----------



## Wiredsport

Aliaz said:


> Wiredsport: that might be it then, just wondering cause Ive seen a couple of sites listing them as sold out.


That is likely it. Most sites don't want to set up pre-orders for items that do not have a scheduled in-house delivery date (I know we don't). All sizes will be here very shortly, though.


----------



## mattsfeir

Interested in a set for my wife, will any of the women's bindings have NASTY?


----------



## Wiredsport

mattsfeir said:


> Interested in a set for my wife, will any of the women's bindings have NASTY?


The Prima bindings are getting NASTY. They are expected to arrive in the USA and be shipping later in Sept.


----------



## mattsfeir

Thx for the quick response, I'll be watching your website for availability.


----------



## Gustov

this has probably been asked already, but when can we expect reviews on these things?


----------



## slyder

I'll review mine in 60+ days when I can actually hit the snow 

I have a few buddies that rode these last year out west at some trade show thing a ma job. They actually liked them to, said the new toe cap system gave great control and response. It was also more of a conventional feel to a 2 strap system. Not sure the terrain and they just went high level in their review of what they thought of them.


----------



## john doe

Slyder, could you give us a carpet boarding/bouncing around review? I'm mostly interested in the comfort of the new strap. Was any of that customary Flow comfort of the single strap lost? I'm thinking of getting the NX2 SE's like you.


----------



## Solitaire

john doe said:


> Slyder, could you give us a carpet boarding/bouncing around review? I'm mostly interested in the comfort of the new strap. Was any of that customary Flow comfort of the single strap lost? I'm thinking of getting the NX2 SE's like you.


Something like this would be awesome. I know prelim reviews of the bindings weren't the greatest, but I also read changes were in place for the final product. 

My local store offers a bit of a discount if you order early, so I'm really eager to hear any type of a review on these to help me make a decision.


----------



## Nivek

Straight up, I feel like the cap needs to be tweaked. All it does as of now is stop your foot from going to far. It doesn't like to sit on top of your boot like a typical toe cap. The new strap is easier to keep tight and get in and out of though. Even on the non-Nasty's.


----------



## slyder

been swamped with house projects that if I don't get done, wife won't let me get our passes till done.

I'll try to fit some time in to take a video, still sitting in the box


----------



## TMXMOTORSPORTS

slyder said:


> been swamped with house projects that if I don't get done, wife won't let me get our passes till done.
> 
> I'll try to fit some time in to take a video, still sitting in the box


Still sitting in the box


----------



## Solitaire

Nivek said:


> Straight up, I feel like the cap needs to be tweaked. All it does as of now is stop your foot from going to far. It doesn't like to sit on top of your boot like a typical toe cap. The new strap is easier to keep tight and get in and out of though. Even on the non-Nasty's.


For some reason...based on the videos flow has up on their website...I assumed that when the bindings were open the toe cap acted at a stop to your boot going to far...and then when the bindings were closed as part of the tightening process they would work their way on top of the boot. 

Or is it a case of...they are supposed to work their way on top of the boot but depending on your boot they may or may not do so?


----------



## Donutz

slyder said:


> still sitting in the box


phillistine.


----------



## babyyak3002

so... last night, my gf let me open my birthday present early. 2013 Flow NX2-SE's. I mounted them on my 2010 Libtech Skate Bananna, threw on my new 2013 Flow boots, and did some bouncing around.

The bindings deffinately take a while to set up just right, and probably will still need more adjustment once i hit the snow, but i truly believe that once i get them dailed in perfectly, it will be as flow says "set it and forget it." you definately can ride these bindings pretty tight, so tight that it will make your foot start to fall asleep, as i had mine adjusted at first. after loosening them up, the pressure felt really evenly distributed. I havn't rode a flow traditional strap in YEARS, but this fusion strap definately felt a lot better than my 2 strap binding once i was all strapped in. the toe cap as you guys were curious about, doesn't go up over your toe, but more so around the front of your boot, and locks your toe into your heel when you strap up the hiback. It's deffinately a different feeling than a traditional toe cap for me, but i personally think it's a better one. I'm coming from a Union binding with a toe cap that goes more so over the top of my boot. I had my toe cap adjusted too tight at first and my heel kept binding on the hiback when i was trying to lift it up into the locked position. I'm sure this differs from boot to boot, but once i got the toe cap and fusion strap adjusted just right, the in and out with NASTY really was very easy and simple. the pressure distribution felt very nice, the toe strap makes you feel really locked in. if you want to, after locking in, you can even tighten the toe cap a click or two for an even more locked in feel, however if you do this you may have to loosten it a couple clicks to get your foot back in the next time, because of the hiback hitting your heel as i mentioned. overall i'm really excited to ride this binding, my old binding and boot setup really started to hurt my feet in certain spots after a long day on the slopes, and i'm hoping this will solve that. also hoping to solve my Wett Butt from strapping in. I'm ready for some POW POW, I can't wait


----------



## Wiredsport

The Flow Cap  was not designed to go over the top of the toe area. It is designed to fit the front. There is a pronounced lip molded into the bottom of the toe strap that is designed to rest under the boot's toe. This will keep it from riding up or moving higher than where it is designed to rest. We tested it with a lot of boots. The amount of rocker that the boot's sole has determines the initial match up with the toe strap. On boots with flatter soles (toe to heel) the initial kick will set the toe perfectly in the cap and will require no extra tweaking. Boots with more rocker may require a little manual assist to get the cap perfectly positioned. When you are set in, the fit is...very positive.


----------



## kino

interested in trying the rear entry bindings...is it the consensus that if you wear mens boots, you should be on mens bindings?

i wear a size 9 nike kaiju and burton escapade bindings atm. They work well together aside for the fact that the toe strap is too small for the boot which result on the strap digging into the toebox.

should i go with womens or mens flow bindings?


----------



## Nivek

kino said:


> interested in trying the rear entry bindings...is it the consensus that if you wear mens boots, you should be on mens bindings?
> 
> i wear a size 9 nike kaiju and burton escapade bindings atm. They work well together aside for the fact that the toe strap is too small for the boot which result on the strap digging into the toebox.
> 
> should i go with womens or mens flow bindings?


If you're a women get the womens. They Flow's will not have the same fit issues as a standard binding as far as toe box width.


----------



## Wiredsport

kino said:


> interested in trying the rear entry bindings...is it the consensus that if you wear mens boots, you should be on mens bindings?


For Flow bindings, yes. That is a generality as there are some men's boots that have narrower soles, but most men's boots are wider than a women's boot in the same (adjusted) size. That is to say that if you compare most men's size 9 boots with the sole of most womens size 10 (the equivalent size) the men's boot will be notably wider. Flow bindings for women are narrower than the same size for men. Using a men's boot (most) in a women's Flow binding will cause extra friction on the sides of the baseplate when kicking in. This makes entry more difficult and can wear on both the boot and binding.


----------



## kino

cheers wiredsport, now to decide whether to try the new toe strap or just got with the traditional one piece.


----------



## eelpout

Are many people seeing these in person? I ordered with REI back in August and they said they aren't actually getting any stock until the end of October.


----------



## slyder

eelpout said:


> Are many people seeing these in person? I ordered with REI back in August and they said they aren't actually getting any stock until the end of October.


I got mine a month ago, I guess it just depends on how much business a store does with that company and if the reps and store owners are on good terms.
Like I said my guy got his shipment a month ago. 

I think Wired has his in stock as well


----------



## Wiredsport

We do have them all in stock. Certain sizes are just now arriving in the US for the NX2 bindings and we hope to be the very first to receive those as well. We guarantee the lowest price on all products and will match or beat anyone including any other dealer's incentives, coupons, customer rewards, you name it. We want to be the ones to stoke you guys on any product that we carry.

Yeaaahhhh!


----------



## Wiredsport

Our shrine to rear entry is almost complete!


----------



## Gustov

that's about 3x the selection of bindings than they have at the shops around me. and that's just two brands for you.


----------



## Wiredsport

Gustov said:


> that's about 3x the selection of bindings than they have at the shops around me. and that's just two brands for you.


The Rome and Flux wall began yesterday


----------



## slyder

I'm loyal to my guy but damned id love to just come browse your shop!!!


----------



## ProBoarder

Just tested the new Flow NX2-SE in a shop with my Nitro boots... well... we tried a lot of settings on the "toe "what ever" strap and it didn't work without manually pushing it up to the right position after stepping in... I finally switched to the NX2-AT with the "classic" flow strap, this one is really great! I Think Flow has to redesign the new "toe strap system" because I really don't think it will work really well :dunno:


----------



## Aliaz

Im still waiting for any site to have them available in size M, going crazy with need for these


----------



## Wiredsport

Aliaz said:


> Im still waiting for any site to have them available in size M, going crazy with need for these


Medium and XL have not yet shipped. I will be sure to post here when we get the tracking info that says they are in route. When that happens we will make them available on the site for active sale.


----------



## Wiredsport

As an update, Flow is now expecting these Mediums and XL NX2's on the 19th. A bit of a delay in transport but they will still be in and ready to ship well in time for early snow.

STOKED!


----------



## Oscar1243

I'm really interested in getting some flows but the only thing stopping me is weight. Has flow improved in this area? I'm interested in the NX2-SE. Weight on XL?

Cheers:thumbsup:


----------



## Wiredsport

Oscar1243 said:


> I'm really interested in getting some flows but the only thing stopping me is weight. Has flow improved in this area? I'm interested in the NX2-SE. Weight on XL?
> 
> Cheers:thumbsup:


That has been a common misconception. We did a bunch of weights two years ago and posted them here. Even back then Flow was right in there or lighter than the other major high end brands. Those results:

*Here are some actual weights measured on our shipping scale. For each this was a single Size Large binding with disk and all mounting hardware:

Flow NXT-FSE = 2 lbs 4.8 oz

Flow Quattro SE = 2 lbs 2.37 oz

Flight 2 Men's = 2 lbs 3.1 oz

Rome 390 = 2 lbs 2.32 oz

Union Force = 2 lbs 2.44 oz*


----------



## Oscar1243

Wiredsport said:


> That has been a common misconception. We did a bunch of weights two years ago and posted them here. Even back then Flow was right in there or lighter than the other major high end brands. Those results:
> 
> *Here are some actual weights measured on our shipping scale. For each this was a single Size Large binding with disk and all mounting hardware:
> 
> Flow NXT-FSE = 2 lbs 4.8 oz
> 
> Flow Quattro SE = 2 lbs 2.37 oz
> 
> Flight 2 Men's = 2 lbs 3.1 oz
> 
> Rome 390 = 2 lbs 2.32 oz
> 
> Union Force = 2 lbs 2.44 oz*




Impressive! I'll be getting the NX2-SE. Thanks!


----------



## Bretfred

Wired when I contacted rei about when they thought they would get xl nx2-rs they said november 9-11th you expecting them sooner then that?


----------



## Wiredsport

Bretfred said:


> Wired when I contacted rei about when they thought they would get xl nx2-rs they said november 9-11th you expecting them sooner then that?


That seems late. Flow is still expecting them tomorrow. There can be some turnaround time but it is typically much shorter than 20 days.


----------



## DirtyD27

I have pretty much locked on to purchasing the Flow Five-SE bindings for my new NS Cobra. I've always liked Flow quick entry tech, just did not like the fact that they did not incorporate a toe cap. That is no longer an issue with this year's line up. I also like the new tweaky highback's. I totally understand the reasoning for the new highbacks. My question is are they rigid enough to give a firm feel with hard carving during all mountain riding?


----------



## Nivek

The metal base of the highback/heelcup does well to provide support and performance, but for a Cobra I would just recommend the NX2 SE's. Full aluminum is going to do much better than 15% glass/poly frame on the Fives.


----------



## ProBoarder

*Nx2-at*

Just rode the NX2-AT on a Nitro T1 2013... Awesome! The binding is really great, quick entry with very good response. I really don't regret that I didn't take the NX2-SE .. I think the classic flow strap with ratchets like on the AT is much better than this new toe strap what ever thing of e.g the SE.


----------



## Wiredsport

DirtyD27 said:


> I have pretty much locked on to purchasing the Flow Five-SE bindings for my new NS Cobra. I've always liked Flow quick entry tech, just did not like the fact that they did not incorporate a toe cap. That is no longer an issue with this year's line up. I also like the new tweaky highback's. I totally understand the reasoning for the new highbacks. My question is are they rigid enough to give a firm feel with hard carving during all mountain riding?


The Five SE is very upgeaded this year in that it gets the mod back. That back is extremely responsive. Only the very top section is Tweak 6 which will not compromise the carvability of the back. This is still a major back!


----------



## sxdaca

What would be better on a Era? M9 or Nx2se ? It'll be mostly for park and medium kickers (20 to 30 I think that's big at least for me :laugh: ) Im not sure about the new strap on the nx2 but I want the binding with chanting and nasty which the m9 does not have. :dunno:


----------



## sxdaca

*Canting


----------



## Wiredsport

sxdaca said:


> What would be better on a Era? M9 or Nx2se ? It'll be mostly for park and medium kickers (20 to 30 I think that's big at least for me :laugh: ) Im not sure about the new strap on the nx2 but I want the binding with chanting and nasty which the m9 does not have. :dunno:


Hi,

Consider the AT. It has the cant and the nasty you are looking for without the toe strap (it sounds like you would prefer not to have it). This thing feels *EPIC* when you clamp in.

Flow NX2-AT 2013 Snowboard Bindings


----------



## sxdaca

What do u think on the new straps? I'm really into the se but it just that doubt. I consider the at too but compared with the flex on the se I'll prefer the se.


----------



## Wiredsport

sxdaca said:


> What do u think on the new straps? I'm really into the se but it just that doubt. I consider the at too but compared with the flex on the se I'll prefer the se.


The flex difference is limited to the top flex portion on the back. The glass embedded Nylon on the AT is a nuance difference in relation to the SE. I would not let that dissuade you. The toe cap is a great option. Some rider's feel no need for it and for those there is a no cap version.


----------



## sxdaca

Thanks wired


----------



## jml22

Shopping for flows for a girl right now
She was looking at the minx but wants black and yellow bindings like the M9 2013s
is it possible for a girl to use thees bindings? she's pretty small like 5'3-5'5


----------



## Wiredsport

jml22 said:


> Shopping for flows for a girl right now
> She was looking at the minx but wants black and yellow bindings like the M9 2013s
> is it possible for a girl to use thees bindings? she's pretty small like 5'3-5'5


I would not suggest that. The men's bindings are wider than the corresponing women's size and will not offer the same performance when using a smaller women's boot.


----------



## jml22

Even with a smaller sized binding?
or is it just a completely different proportion?


----------



## Nerwo

isnt there anyone who actually put on and tried flow nx2-gt? 

I am considering them for my new attack banana. I cannot decide between union atlas and flow nx2-gt. The ease of a step in attracts me a lot. But I dont want to lose response...


----------



## Wiredsport

jml22 said:


> Even with a smaller sized binding?
> or is it just a completely different proportion?


Outside of the Micron (youth) bindings, Medium is the samllest size produced. The Men's mediums are all wider than the women's mediums.


----------



## Wiredsport

Nerwo said:


> isnt there anyone who actually put on and tried flow nx2-gt?
> 
> I am considering them for my new attack banana. I cannot decide between union atlas and flow nx2-gt. The ease of a step in attracts me a lot. But I dont want to lose response...


Only the Larges have arived so far. Plently of people have clamped in but as for snow riding...

One thing is for sure, you have the option to set these things so they are clamped down on your foot like never before. I would not be concerned with response.


----------



## Nerwo

Wiredsport said:


> Only the Larges have arived so far. Plently of people have clamped in but as for snow riding...
> 
> One thing is for sure, you have the option to set these things so they are clamped down on your foot like never before. I would not be concerned with response.


thanks! 

but still, I need to hear a couple people writing their reviews. reality is never like what the brands try to show it as...


----------



## slyder

Still early reviews won't be coming in for a good few weeks especially if your not on west coast. Ill post my review but I'm pretty sure our hill won't open till last week of November.


----------



## Flaus

I just ordered the NX2-AT since I got them for 20% off (figured it would be awhile before any 2013 gear went on sale, so I jumped) in size L. I have the 2012 K2 Maysis boots in Size 10, these should be good right? Or should I return for XL?


----------



## Wiredsport

Who had the NX2 at 20% off?


----------



## slyder

Wiredsport said:


> Who had the NX2 at 20% off?


Someone's in trouble !!!!!!


----------



## Wiredsport

slyder said:


> Someone's in trouble !!!!!!


No, it is just that one major retailer has a 20% off banner on their home page that I believe does not appply to Flow and is a little errrr...confusing. Fine print and all. Regardless of the discount, if it is a verfiable offer, we will always beat it.


----------



## john doe

Back Country had a 20% of any single full retail priced item. I tried to order some NX2-SE's and was rejected. I'm going to be pissed if I could have gotten the NX2-AT's with the discount.

I REALLY wish I could get the traditional strap of the AT with the softer highback of the SE. I don't trust the new toe strap.


----------



## Flaus

john doe said:


> Back Country had a 20% of any single full retail priced item. I tried to order some NX2-SE's and was rejected. I'm going to be pissed if I could have gotten the NX2-AT's with the discount.
> 
> I REALLY wish I could get the traditional strap of the AT with the softer highback of the SE. I don't trust the new toe strap.


It wasnt backcountry, so you're good. It was paragonsports.com, but its not a widely available promo. You have to be signed up for an account (which is just signing up for their newsletter, like dogfunk or evo) and request a promo code. It was the NX2-AT, and with free shipping came out to $215. They also have the SE's!!


----------



## Wiredsport

If we can verify the offer we will beat that by $5.00 while they have it active.


----------



## sxdaca

john doe said:


> I REALLY wish I could get the traditional strap of the AT with the softer highback of the SE. I don't trust the new toe strap.


:thumbsup:


----------



## faridk89

flow just stepped up their game big time, was thinking of getting another pair of rome's next year but.... decisions decisions :dunno:


----------



## IhateWood

Feeling adventurous and had some money to blow... just ordered some NX2-SE's from wired. 

Well see how this toe cap everyone is worried about does.


----------



## slyder

john doe said:


> I REALLY wish I could get the traditional strap of the AT with the softer highback of the SE. I don't trust the new toe strap.


Jon Doe,
I was at my buddies shop so I thought I would take some pics of the SE's side-by-side with the AT's 

It looks like that holes are all the same and that you could easily switch the 2 straps.



















Maybe wired can verify and obviously you'd have to dish out more money for the AT's strap, but I think it would hit your wish list !!!!


----------



## Wiredsport

Hi guys,

Flow is not planning to offer alternate straps in the near future. Checked on that one earlier


----------



## slyder

From what I have seen of these it looks like the straps are interchangable. Meaning why couldn't a person buy the SE's and then *order *a power strap for the AT's from Flow and put the stap on the SE's....
Yes it would be extra money but if that is what it takes to make a rider happy and that rider doesn't mind buying the extra strap, why not try this.

Maybe I'll ask my buddy if I can borrow a set of AT's and swap the power strap to my SE's and see how it works out.

All the holes are the same and the ladders are the same. I had them hand in hand as you can see in the pics


----------



## Wiredsport

Hi,

That is actually what I was trying to get across. Sorry if I was unclear. I do not believe the straps will be available to order.


----------



## slyder

Ahh I see you point now, but....

If I break a part and it is out of warranty why would Flow not sell me that part. Meaning if I broke a part and they don't sell replacement parts I'd have to buy new bindings and be one angry customer. This doesn't make sense to me...

I needed a ladder for my NXT AT SE's and I told Flow I broke them and I would pay for the part. They had the part to sell but were so AWESOME that they covered them under warranty. They did have them to sell though, this was my experience last year.


----------



## sxdaca

hey wired, how do u compare the flex on the power strap of the AT vs M9??


----------



## Solitaire

I was actually told by my local Flow rep that replacement straps cost about $80 as I had the exact same thought...maybe he was mistaken because they offered it in the past but not anymore?

Agree with Slyder that given Flow's solid warranty program, they would have to carry a stock of straps.


----------



## Wiredsport

This was mentioned back here:

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/bindings/45319-flow-binding-2013-q-6.html


----------



## john doe

Thanks Slyder. I already figured the straps are interchangeable. If I was to buy any part it would be the upper part of the highback. The lower part should be the same and that should be cheaper then the strap. I'll probably take my chances and get the SE's. If I don't like the strap then I'll sell them. I'm not hurting for money.


----------



## Wiredsport

sxdaca said:


> hey wired, how do u compare the flex on the power strap of the AT vs M9??


Hi SXD,

If you mean the M9 standard, they both use the I Fusion Strap. The strap flex in that case is the same.

Thanks.


----------



## sxdaca

Yeah, I meant both on the power strap, thanks


----------



## Wiredsport

I am going to suggest a Wiredsport only 2014 NX2 Ultimate model. It will include all 4 highback support panels and all 3 Powerstraps (Cap, I and A) all in the same snappy color way. 

We should probably work out some financing options as well .


----------



## Nerwo

IhateWood said:


> Feeling adventurous and had some money to blow... just ordered some NX2-SE's from wired.
> 
> Well see how this toe cap everyone is worried about does.


awaiting to hearing from you


----------



## bobthegood

I just mounted up a pair of NX2 GT's. They're replacing last years GNU\Fastec Agros. Flow tech "built on" Fastec and K2, who "built on" Flow in the first place. It's all good for us. Just sayin' :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Wiredsport

Mediums and XL's. Sounds like tomorrow might be the day...


----------



## Kurver

I just strapped into my new pair of (large) nx2-ats for the first time. They felt great after I got them set up. However, they were a much closer fit than I expected with size 9.5 boots. The heel/ankle area of the boots could just barely fit by the tabs where the highback is attached.


----------



## Nerwo

bobthegood said:


> I just mounted up a pair of NX2 GT's. They're replacing last years GNU\Fastec Agros. Flow tech "built on" Fastec and K2, who "built on" Flow in the first place. It's all good for us. Just sayin' :thumbsup::thumbsup:


key to evolution 

awaiting your review also!


----------



## john doe

bobthegood said:


> I just mounted up a pair of NX2 GT's. They're replacing last years GNU\Fastec Agros. Flow tech "built on" Fastec and K2, who "built on" Flow in the first place. It's all good for us. Just sayin' :thumbsup::thumbsup:


From 1997


----------



## bobthegood

J-D - great pic!! Four years before the first Xbox, and 7 years before I became an ex-skier. Nice logo too. Stuff just keeps getting better....


----------



## Wiredsport

Just received a shipment of Flow bindings...


----------



## Flaus

Wiredsport said:


> Just received a shipment of Flow bindings...


Awesome! I am dying for Monday to get here so I can unwrap my new Flows! Thanks Wired!!


----------



## Wiredsport

5 Palletes of NX2's and Prima's. Packing list shows all of the Mediums and XL's that we have been waiting for. STOKED! These will be on the site this afternoon!


----------



## Bretfred

thanks for the heads up wired canceled an order i had somewhere else so i can have the nx2-se to try when i get out the first time this year.


----------



## Trox

Wiredsport said:


> I am going to suggest a Wiredsport only 2014 NX2 Ultimate model. It will include all 4 highback support panels and all 3 Powerstraps (Cap, I and A) all in the same snappy color way.
> 
> We should probably work out some financing options as well .


Only if I can add the shipping to Alaska in the financing


----------



## Wiredsport

Trox said:


> Only if I can add the shipping to Alaska in the financing


Yup, we can work that out


----------



## XdotNet

*What would go best with 2012 K2 Fast Plant?*

Hello, i'm looking to upgrade to the new Flow bindings with NASTY :thumbsup:
I'm intermediate, don't do a lot of park stuff.

What would go best with 2012 K2 Fast Plant?

Thank ye


----------



## Wiredsport

Hi Xdot,

Give a serious look at the AT. Straight up the middle, All terrain, NX2 perfection.


----------



## XdotNet

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Xdot,
> 
> Give a serious look at the AT. Straight up the middle, All terrain, NX2 perfection.


Thank you I sure will!


----------



## Flaus

Just got my NX2-AT from wired in the mail. Mounted up and set for my boots. These things are SICK. I have a bunch of pics and a couple videos ill out up in this thread tomorrow for anyone interested. Thanks again Wired!!


----------



## Strewth

Hi Wiredsport. Looking at buying some NX2's from your site. Will you ship to Australia?


----------



## Flaus

*pics*

As promised, here at some pictures of my silver/green NX2-AT I just got in from WiredSport! These things are awesome. Nice and light, and feel the same weight as my 2012 Rome 390 Boss bindings. Made a couple videos of the NASTY strap, new ratchets, and my first kick-in to show what its like. It wasn't one and done as you will see, but I expect it to be easier on the mountain with some snow/water to make it slide better. These are size L, boots are K2 Maysis size 10. Let me know if you have any questions, or want specific pics.


----------



## Flaus

pics


----------



## john doe

Thanks Flaus. That settles it for me. I'm getting the NX2-SE's. I'm a little worried about losing that zero pressure feel of the normal strap but with our man made snow here it can be weirdly dry at times making it hard to get in.


----------



## Wiredsport

Hi guys,

One suggestion from the video. When your boot is kicked in, lift the highback a little and put your full weight on your heel. It will slide you right in to the perfect spot. Just trying to lift the back will make it much harder. The gummy rubber on the heel sole of your boot can make this a little sticky in your (warm) home but in the cold and with the moisture from snow, ice, pow, etc. it is very slick.

Stoked to see that setup!


----------



## Aliaz

Ordered a pair of Large NXT-GT2's from a store near me that decided to stock them even though they said the wouldnt. Only in L though but free return so no problem 

The thing is that one thing that annoyed med with my old AT-SE was that felt a little big, a bit to much space betweeen the side of the binding and the boot, and sometimes on the slope it felt like the boot was sliding to one side... Got the same feeling here which is why I wanted to go with the medium size, and Im thinking of returning these and ordering a Medium.

Took couple of photos, hope you understand what I mean.


----------



## Wiredsport

What is your foot size and your boot size?


----------



## Aliaz

Boot size is 8, so right in between medium or large if I understand it correctly.


----------



## Wiredsport

That boot is too small for that binding. You need Medium's for those.


----------



## Aliaz

Thats what I thought. Thx for the help.


----------



## sxdaca

hey slyder and jhon take a look at this, on the shifty i think theres a nx2 gt with at's strap


----------



## slyder

Good eye I never would have caught that. 
Still waiting to get on mine, looking like around Thanksgiving.

Did you know who's gear that was???


----------



## sxdaca

thats either flow's team or workers gear. 

haha i saw that bc Im always looking at the set ups, bc im still undecided on which flows and i want to have some idea. I think the nxSEs would be too stiff on a soft deck, but as i can see theres a pair on a verve which is very soft


----------



## Nerwo

hi guys

first of all I need to know the difference between nx2-gt and nx2-se . are they both all mountain ? If so, why is the gt more expensive? 

then moving forward, which size should I go for foot size 9 boots ! (thirtytwo)

thanks in advance!


----------



## Wiredsport

The GT and SE are very similar. The configuration and Flex of the top panel of the modback is the notable difference. The difference is subtle.

You will want size Large for your size 9 foot.

STOKED!


----------



## Nerwo

Wiredsport said:


> The GT and SE are very similar. The configuration and Flex of the top panel of the modback is the notable difference. The difference is subtle.
> 
> You will want size Large for your size 9 foot.
> 
> STOKED!


thanks m8! 

then you do suggest to go for the se's right?


----------



## Wiredsport

We are selling these two models at an equal pace right now. If you prefer a more flexible cuff then the SE, if you prefer a bit more support then...you get it


----------



## dknj

What specific component(s) differ between the NX2-RS and NX2-AT to make one stiffer than the other. Also, what size to fit an 8.5 K2 T1 DB boot. I currently use a large Flow 2010/11 NXT-AT, but was thinking of going to mediums in the new.


----------



## Donutz

dknj said:


> What specific component(s) differ between the NX2-RS and NX2-AT to make one stiffer than the other. Also, what size to fit an 8.5 K2 T1 DB boot. I currently use a large Flow 2010/11 NXT-AT, but was thinking of going to mediums in the new.


Hm, that's an interesting thought. I'm in a large NXT-AT as well, but I have a size 10 boot -- Ride jackson Boa. With the lifting straps of the NX2s, could I use a medium?


----------



## Nerwo

guys

when is the black friday? 

is it possible to get discount on flow nx2-gt s on black friday? Im not in the US so I dont have such info...

thanks


----------



## bobthegood

FWIW - I have had a couple of pairs of K2 T1 DB's Size 11; and they have fit Flow NXT-AT's, last years NXT-ATSE, and my new NX2-GT's.


----------



## bobthegood

Duh - Large Flows have fit my K2 11 boots with no issues.


----------



## krankedmusic

I wear a Size 13 boot. Had the the flow5. Had a hard time getting the hiback to lock close because of the boot size. I have also use the volkl fasttec which solved that problem but still was a little tough to get the boot in. Would the nx2 have more room? 

Only reason I am looking for this type of binding is because I snowkite.


----------



## Wiredsport

Size 10 will want Large. Size 8.5 is actually boot model dependent and should be considered an overlap size.

We are selling at Flow's MAP (minimum allowable price) right now, and all season long. No one is supposed to sell below that price. Now, if anyone breaks MAP we will always beat their price.


----------



## bobthegood

I also have a set of last year's GNU Agro's for my K2 T1 DB 11's. The Larges were too small. So I had to buy an XL and adjust all the way down to get a good fit. Really nice bindings. A bit easier to get into than the old Flows. On my backup board.


----------



## sxdaca

check out this vid at 1:36 
something really interesting about how to set up the toe strap up-side-down
for the ones who want the solid ending on the superior part of the toe cap.

Setting Up Flow Hybrid Powercapstraps on Vimeo

this may be already figured out for many of you but i didnt find it over here:laugh:


----------



## laxinchili

NX2-AT size suggestion for a size 11.5 Salomon F-22 Boot please? (last year's)

been told to go with XL over L, but I figured you guys know the most


----------



## sxdaca

Large fits boot sizes 9-11.
XL fits boot sizes 11-15.


----------



## Wiredsport

laxinchili said:


> NX2-AT size suggestion for a size 11.5 Salomon F-22 Boot please? (last year's)
> 
> been told to go with XL over L, but I figured you guys know the most


Hi Lax. XL for sure. It is important for both boot width and centering.

STOKED!


----------



## john doe

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Lax. XL for sure. It is important for both boot width and centering.
> 
> STOKED!


Are you taking into account that the f-22 is a reduced footprint boot? They are about 1 size smaller om the outside then normal boots.


----------



## Wiredsport

john doe said:


> Are you taking into account that the f-22 is a reduced footprint boot? They are about 1 size smaller om the outside then normal boots.


Yup. Salomon has reduced overall footprint but even size 11 still works better in the XL Flow bindings, especially for centering.


----------



## laxinchili

Wiredsport said:


> Yup. Salomon has reduced overall footprint but even size 11 still works better in the XL Flow bindings, especially for centering.


sweet man thanks for the expert advice!!!


----------



## lonerider

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> The Various NX2 Support panels are all four way adjustable. So, panel rotation and higback height can be adjusted. The new aluminum offset multi disks offer both width and offest (edge to edge for boot centering) adjustability simulateously and work on 4x4, 3 hole and channel boards (all on one disk). Three binding sizes are available. Medium, Large and XL. If you meant can the heelcup be compressed in/out on the baseplate, I did not see milling for that.


Read all the pages on this long thread... appears that NX2 is what I'm looking for my Nitro boot Size 8. I generally ride a stiffer binding like the Burton C60 or CO2... I've been riding 2009 Rome 390 and 2011 Rome 390 BOSS... but those are a bit soft for me (even for park). From what I've read it sounds like the NX2-AT would work for my boots (someone posted that they fit his Nitros better) at the SE is the toecap strap and the AT are the traditional flow strap. I'm not set on getting the toecap, so it sounds like traditional flow strap is the way to go.

All the model names are kind of confusing... but I'm assuming that the NX2 is one of the more expensive models (oh well) in the Flow lineup and the AT, RS, GS, SE describes the strap type and highback add-in . What do you tink NX2-AT Medium for size 8 Nitro Teams?


----------



## SGoldwin

Wiredsport said:


> That has been a common misconception. We did a bunch of weights two years ago and posted them here. Even back then Flow was right in there or lighter than the other major high end brands. Those results:
> 
> *Here are some actual weights measured on our shipping scale. For each this was a single Size Large binding with disk and all mounting hardware:
> 
> Flow NXT-FSE = 2 lbs 4.8 oz
> 
> Flow Quattro SE = 2 lbs 2.37 oz
> 
> Flight 2 Men's = 2 lbs 3.1 oz
> 
> Rome 390 = 2 lbs 2.32 oz
> 
> Union Force = 2 lbs 2.44 oz*


For my new park board (Salomon Drift Rocker) I went for a simple and light binding: Salomon Rhythm. It felt lightest of all in the store, but I can't find any weight info on the net to compare against above. Any input?
Since my home park is not that big it will be a lot of strap on/off - Flow advantage. But I want to keep it as light as possible - Flow disadvantage?


----------



## Wiredsport

lonerider said:


> What do you tink NX2-AT Medium for size 8 Nitro Teams?


Yes to this. Size Medium is the best choice for your boots. You are correct that NX2 (as a whole) is Flow's top of the line. The AT stands for All Terrain. Of the NX2's the AT's are the least expensive.


----------



## Nerwo

Nerwo said:


> guys
> 
> when is the black friday?
> 
> is it possible to get discount on flow nx2-gt s on black friday? Im not in the US so I dont have such info...
> 
> thanks


I repeat my last


----------



## Wiredsport

SGoldwin said:


> For my new park board (Salomon Drift Rocker) I went for a simple and light binding: Salomon Rhythm. It felt lightest of all in the store, but I can't find any weight info on the net to compare against above. Any input?
> Since my home park is not that big it will be a lot of strap on/off - Flow advantage. But I want to keep it as light as possible - Flow disadvantage?


The lightest bindings we have in the shop are the Flux DMCC Lights (which claims to be the lightest on the market). If weight is the ultimate issue for you, there are models such as the DMCC Light (and possibly the Rhythym - We do not have that spec) that could save you some weight.


----------



## SGoldwin

Wiredsport said:


> The lightest bindings we have in the shop are the Flux DMCC Lights (which claims to be the lightest on the market). If weight is the ultimate issue for you, there are models such as the DMCC Light (and possibly the Rhythym - We do not have that spec) that could save you some weight.


My interest was to compare my Rhythm with the lightest Flow-binding. Weight vs easy-strap-on.

The Flux DMCC lights is not an option for me....at the moment


----------



## Wiredsport

SGoldwin said:


> My interest was to compare my Rhythm with the lightest Flow-binding. Weight vs easy-strap-on.
> 
> The Flux DMCC lights is not an option for me....at the moment


I see. Flow's lightest models are about 2 lbs 3 oz. I am unsure of the weight of the Rhythm. If they were among the lightest of the light you would still be talking a matter of a few oz.


----------



## Wiredsport

PS:

The DMCC Light is 1 lb 15 oz in Large with disk and hardware. To my knowledge that it the lightest binding on the market.


----------



## lonerider

Wiredsport said:


> PS:
> 
> The DMCC Light is 1 lb 15 oz in Large with disk and hardware. To my knowledge that it the lightest binding on the market.


Hmm... so you are saying the Flux DMCC light is 5 ounces lighter than a Flow bindings (1 lbs 15 oz vs 2 lbs ~4 oz). or about 141 grams. That's a noticeable difference, but not a huge difference. 

To give things some perspective, that is weigh difference equivalent to

or 25 quarters (5.67 grams per quarter)
or 3 shot glasses of water (~42 mL)
or 1 snowball's worth of snow stuck on your board (~130 grams)

Once I rode a pair of first generation Catek Freerides. Which weight about *4 lbs*. Needless to say, I found those to be a bit stiff and heavy... here is a really old video of me riding them on a rainbox rail and doing a backslide boardslide on a mailbox (if you really really look carefully at the end). I'm pretty sure I'm ugly style is much more due to the fact that I was (and still am) a somewhat mediocre freestyle and less so because my bindings were "_2 lbs too heavy_"


----------



## SGoldwin

lonerider said:


> Hmm... so you are saying the Flux DMCC light is 5 ounces heavier than a Flow bindings (1 lbs 15 oz vs 2 lbs ~4 oz). or about 141 grams. That's a noticeable difference, but not a huge difference.
> 
> To give things some perspective, that is weigh difference equivalent to
> 
> or 25 quarters (5.67 grams per quarter)
> or 3 shot glasses of water (~42 mL)
> or 1 snowball's worth of snow stuck on your board (~130 grams)


I think it's the other way around. Flux is lighter then Flow. 
And try a 540 with a snowball stuck on the tip of the board. Maybe you experience a crash to the ground. Or why not put marble as top cover of your board


----------



## lonerider

SGoldwin said:


> I think it's the other way around. Flux is lighter then Flow.
> And try a 540 with a snowball stuck on the tip of the board. Maybe you experience a crash to the ground. Or why not put marble as top cover of your board


Sorry, you are right... I flipped them (I did mean the DMCC lights are lighter). Fixing the post now. 

It's at the binding, not the tip of your board. I've done 540s and I've totally had a bunch of snow frozen jammed under my boot before (frozen Sierra cement) that I was too lazy to chip out. Admittedly my 540s are very ugly and sometimes I "crash to the ground" in perfect conditions. Have you noticed swing weigh issues when you do your 540s? 

I find that how clean my takeoff is way more important than what board/binding setup I'm riding with - either I got a good stable platform and I popped off the lip and started my spin at the correct time (just as I leave the lip)... or I get anxious and pre-carve and/or pre-rotate, come off funky/jerky and then I have to ballerina whip the last bit of the rotation around.

Once I rode a pair of first generation Catek Freerides. Which weight about *4 lbs*. Needless to say, I found those to be a bit stiff and heavy... here is a really old video of me riding them on a rainbox rail and doing a boardslide (if you really really look carefully at the end).


----------



## SGoldwin

lonerider said:


> Sorry, you are right... I flipped them (I did mean the DMCC lights are lighter). Fixing the post now.
> 
> It's at the binding, not the tip of your board. I've done 540s and I've totally had a bunch of snow frozen jammed under my boot before (frozen Sierra cement) that I was too lazy to chip out. Admittedly my 540s are very ugly and sometimes I "crash to the ground" in perfect conditions. Have you noticed swing weigh issues when you do your 540s?
> 
> I find that how clean my takeoff is way more important than what board/binding setup I'm riding with - either I got a good stable platform and I popped off the lip and started my spin at the correct time (just as I leave the lip)... or I get anxious and pre-carve and/or pre-rotate, come off funky/jerky and then I have to ballerina whip the last bit of the rotation around.
> 
> Once I rode a pair of first generation Catek Freerides. Which weight about *4 lbs*. Needless to say, I found those to be a bit stiff and heavy... here is a really old video of me riding them on a rainbox rail and doing a boardslide (if you really really look carefully at the end).


Perhaps my technique is not good enough, but I preffer lighter setup. It feels easier to pop and spin of everything at anytime. More playful with no cement on the feet and heavy armor on the board.

Nice vintage video btw.


----------



## lonerider

SGoldwin said:


> Perhaps my technique is not good enough, but I preffer lighter setup. It feels easier to pop and spin of everything at anytime. More playful with no cement on the feet and heavy armor on the board.
> 
> Nice vintage video btw.


oh I like lighter setups too... it was only after I realized that flow were about as light as a regular binding am I seriously considering them (in my head thy are still the clunky thing I saw in the 90s). At the same time I have to be honest with myself and realize that it is mostly psychological since I am sadly not worlds better on my much lighter Rome 390s than I was with those super heavy catek free rides (aka I wish a lighter setup made me do any trick noticeably better).

That's not to say just because it is mostly psychological it isn't significant. When doing spins I had this issue where I would worry about completing my spin on a smaller jump (20ft vs 35ft) and I would try to over-muscle the rotation and pre-rotate on the ramp (how I imagine a baseball pitcher sometimes tries to hard to throw a fastball). The net effect would be I would bleed off my speed on the lip, and not get a smooth pop for my rotation (leading to under rotation). However, when I felt relaxed (I was really comfortable with the jump and felt I had the speed and how I had to throw the spin dialed in) rotation felt really easier and floaty (regardless of the gear setup I had).

Do that make sense?


----------



## lonerider

Wiredsport said:


> Yes to this. Size Medium is the best choice for your boots. You are correct that NX2 (as a whole) is Flow's top of the line. The AT stands for All Terrain. Of the NX2's the AT's are the least expensive.


Do all the NX2 models come with canted footbed (or options for both flat and canted)?


----------



## SGoldwin

lonerider said:


> Do all the NX2 models come with canted footbed (or options for both flat and canted)?


Does canted footbed have an big impact on riding, wider stance, less fatige?
I haven't tried so I have no clue.


----------



## Wiredsport

SGoldwin said:


> Does canted footbed have an big impact on riding, wider stance, less fatige?
> I haven't tried so I have no clue.


All NX2 models have a footbed which is canted at 2.5 degrees. It is not adjustable to flat or other degrees. Cant does relieve strain and allows better transfer especially with current wider, duck stances.


----------



## Nerwo

Wiredsport said:


> All NX2 models have a footbed which is canted at 2.5 degrees. It is not adjustable to flat or other degrees. Cant does relieve strain and allows better transfer especially with current wider, duck stances.


I hope you shoot a review video for gt & se


----------



## Aliaz

Finally my NX2-GT arrived in size Medium


----------



## Gdog42

Are the new ratchets aluminum or plastic?

Either way, I still wouldn't buy these because as cool as Flow bindings are, I've just seen too many cases where reclining highbacks break easily. 2 of my friends have bindings with reclining highbacks and they both broke, one was only on his 2nd day of riding!


----------



## slyder

Gdog42 said:


> Are the new ratchets aluminum or plastic?
> 
> Either way, I still wouldn't buy these because as cool as Flow bindings are, I've just seen too many cases where reclining highbacks break easily. 2 of my friends have bindings with reclining highbacks and they both broke, one was only on his 2nd day of riding!


I never heard of these issue :dunno: we've had 3 pairs with no problems. I see more posts about Rome then Flow


----------



## Wiredsport

Gdog42 said:


> 2 of my friends have bindings with reclining highbacks and they both broke, one was only on his 2nd day of riding!


What brand and model year? We sell Flow, Roxy and Gnu rear entry and between the 3 brands we did not see two broken highbacks all of last season.


----------



## goodmatt78

Wired...I just picked up a T Rice Pro HP that comes with Gnu Mutant XL.

I wear a saloman size 10.5. I think the mutants may work, but I will have to wait and see.

Are the mutants rockered or canted?

If not, I am interested in the NX2-AT...how does their flex compare?

Thanks.


----------



## Wiredsport

Hi goodmatt,

The Gnus are not canted. They do not make note of baseplate rocker although there does seem to be a very small hint of it on the actual plates. The base of both bindings is aluminimum. In itself you are going to get very little flex there. The highbacks are prettly similar in terms of flex with the Gnu being more uniform over the whole back and Flow using their modback system which isolates the flex into zones which can then be tweaked with different panels (models).


----------



## goodmatt78

Wired...thanks for the response. From what I have read the Mutants run small. Should there be enough adjustment on the XL to work on my 10.5 boot?

If this is a good all mountain binding, I would like to make it work....at least for now.

Thanks.


----------



## Wiredsport

goodmatt78 said:


> Wired...thanks for the response. From what I have read the Mutants run small. Should there be enough adjustment on the XL to work on my 10.5 boot?
> 
> If this is a good all mountain binding, I would like to make it work....at least for now.
> 
> Thanks.


Technically the cutoff is size 11. Have you had a chance to strap in?


----------



## Nerwo

do you guys think that following will be a good pair:

lib tech attack banana
&
flow nx2-gt or nx2-se ( cannot decide! ) 

As my local mountains have short piste, I will definetely go for an easy step in binding this time


----------



## goodmatt78

not yet....I will in a few days and post up my findings. Sorry for threadjack.....back OT.


----------



## BigBoard

*Flow hybrid bindings appear to be incompatible with large sized boots.*

I recently purchased a pair of Flows new flagship bindings the NX2-GT in size XL, which is advertised to accommodate a boot size of up to size 15. I was hoping these would work with a pair of Size 15 2005 DC Judge boots.

















It should be noted that the photos below were taken before I followed flows video instructions for setting the highback about half an inch further back and extended the bed further about half an inch wider, which were the maximum adjustments I could make. However, even with the above modifications made, the toe strap was still about an inch short of being able to lock in to the ratchet.

As you can see the toe cap inside strap was extended out to its maximum setting:










This is how the binding looks with the boot mounted all the inside straps extended out to their maximums, with the highback up (Please note that the outside toe strap are not ratcheted in):










From the image below it is apparent that there is about an inch between the ratchet and the toe cap strap. An inch and a half would be required for the ratchet to anchor on to the strap and at least an additional half inch would be required allow for some amount of packed snow in the binding:










Finally here is a shot of the binding with the toe strap anchored in to the ratchet at its loosest setting with the highback down:










You can see that the heel of the boot extends on top of the highback itself with no possibility of closing.

As noted above I did make adjustments to the binding after taking these pictures and while they did a fair bit to help center the boot on top of the bed. They only provided a marginal amount of additional slack towards anchoring the toe cap strap.

I am open to the notion that snowboarding boots have become more compact in the past few years. That said, it seems unlikely that even a newer size 14 boot would get the slack required to allow for any packed snow in the binding. I'd be interested to hear the experience from other large footed boarders and vendors with these bindings. I suspect the issue spans all XL sized Flow bindings which utilize hybrid straps.


----------



## Beach View

I ride 15-20 days a season. All mountain rider. Spend a lot of time with skiers in back country and such. No time in the parks. I also still ski some since that's where I started, though not much anymore. I'm 6'8", 230 lbs., foot size 13/13.5. 

Just got a new board. Ride DH 162. It was $125 new (last season) so if I don't like it I have a rock board. Riding Thirty-Two boots that are ~4 seasons old. Stiffer boot I enjoy a lot. 

Was using a pretty old Flow binding that I liked a lot. Looking to upgrade to one of the new NX2's. Any reason to consider anything other than the AT's? The toe-strap / S-strap is interesting, but w/o testing it I'm suspect. Also seem to be a complaint above for larger boots. I was happy with my I-strap. Also, I tend to be cheap so the AT is priced right . 

Thoughts welcome (on bindings or the whole set-up). Wiredsports thanks for all the feedback on this forum. I wasn't aware of you guys until I read through the whole thread and now you'll be getting my business.


----------



## Wiredsport

Hi Beach View,

I ride size 14 (Flow) boots and got in a great day on the SE's this week. I am very sympethitic to our friend above with size 15 boots. While there are some 15 boots that do work well, there are others (especially older boots) that do not. Size 14 and down in modern boots all fit easily. 

As for the SE / AT question, this is entirely preference. The toe cap does pull you back amazingly well. I kick in as usual and then take a couple of clicks just after kick in. There will be riders who don't want toe cap and i completely get that.


----------



## Beach View

Now you have me second-guessing. Never ridden a toe cap so I don't know what I'm missing. I do generally like very responsive riding. Since I won't be able to demo, what would you advise? Or is it a flip of a coin? You prefer the SE's over the GT's?



Wiredsport said:


> Hi Beach View,
> 
> I ride size 14 (Flow) boots and got in a great day on the SE's this week. I am very sympethitic to our friend above with size 15 boots. While there are some 15 boots that do work well, there are others (especially older boots) that do not. Size 14 and down in modern boots all fit easily.
> 
> As for the SE / AT question, this is entirely preference. The toe cap does pull you back amazingly well. I kick in as usual and then take a couple of clicks just after kick in. There will be riders who don't want toe cap and i completely get that.


----------



## Wiredsport

I have only one day on NX2's so far and it was the SE's. I cannot give first hand advice on the others. I can highly recommend the SE's. Again, so much of this is preference...


----------



## BigBoard

Wiredsport said:


> I am very sympethitic to our friend above with size 15 boots. While there are some 15 boots that do work well, there are others (especially older boots) that do not. Size 14 and down in modern boots all fit easily.


Thank you Wiredsport. It sounds like you are in the rare and unenviable position to sympathize. While I suspected that boots may have gotten more compact over the past few years, I hadn't had this confirmed. Do you also wear a size 14 shoe? In the past I had found many snowboarding boots to fit at least a half size less than advertised. I really hate to replace my boots as they are still in good repair, but it would appear that a new pair is on my horizon if I am to use any of the newer bindings.


----------



## Wiredsport

Hah! I am usually 13.5 or 14 in shoes. Snowboard boots are all over the place. Some 13's fit bigger than other 14's. You know the story. 15 is really tough in that most manufacturers don't even produce them.

Please measure your foot using this method:

Kick your heel (barefoot please, no socks) back against a wall. Mark the floor exactly at the tip of your toe (the one that sticks out furthest - which toe this is will vary by rider). Measure from the mark on the floor to the wall. That is your foot length and is the only measurement that you will want to use. Measure in centimeters if possible, but if not, take inches and multiply by 2.54 (example: an 11.25 inch foot x 2.54 = 28.57 centimeters).


----------



## Gdog42

Man, I feel for you BigBoard.

You you what I find strange? I noticed that Ride makes the Big Foot boot for really tall people with foot sizes 16-twenty something, but at the same time they don't have any extra large bindings to fit that boot, nor an extra wide and long board neither.:dunno:
What's up with that?

If you want better boots in a larger size, try a pair of Burton boots. They have a "footprint reduction" thing, which gives the boot a shorter length than most other boots, by using less materials and keeping a closer fit to the liner. This apparently shrinks the length of the whole boot down a full size, or so I've heard.

I'm 6'4" and have size 13 feet, yet right now I'm wearing Ride boots in size 14 (Ride Anthem Boa). I have a larger size because when I first tried them on, the 13s were just _a little bit smaller_ but the 14 fit fine...too fine as it now turns out! After using them for a season, they've loosened up a bit and now I'm thinking "shit! I should have gone with my own exact size-13!" 
Oh well. I'm OK with wearing them for another season but next year I'm getting a pair of ThirtyTwos in size 13, which would work better anyway because I have Union bindings which are designed around ThirtyTwo boots.

BigBoard, I wish you luck with finding a binding, boot or both that work better for ya.


----------



## BigBoard

Thanks Gdog42. I brought my monstrous board into AnyMountain last night for tuning (because I'm too lazy to do it myself). While there I found a pair of size 15 Burton Moto boots which I tried out in my adjusted NX2-GT XL binding. Being newer and having that footprint reduction just wasn't enough. However, it did come closer to fitting than my 2005 DC Judges. I'm just not sure what the deal is. Either I'm doing something wrong, my pair shipped with the wrong sized toe straps, or as I strongly suspect Flow is guilty of gross false advertising. I've emailed Flow with what I found but they've been unresponsive.

Wiredsport, I used one of those shoe store type foot measuring plates and it shows me at just over size 14.


----------



## Wiredsport

BigBoard said:


> Wiredsport, I used one of those shoe store type foot measuring plates and it shows me at just over size 14.


Got it. You may be able to get into a size 14 with a thermo liner. That along with a newer outline boot would make a huge difference for binding fit.


----------



## Gdog42

BigBoard said:


> Thanks Gdog42. I brought my monstrous board into AnyMountain last night for tuning (because I'm too lazy to do it myself). While there I found a pair of size 15 Burton Moto boots which I tried out in my adjusted NX2-GT XL binding. Being newer and having that footprint reduction just wasn't enough. However, it did come closer to fitting than my 2005 DC Judges. I'm just not sure what the deal is. Either I'm doing something wrong, my pair shipped with the wrong sized toe straps, or as I strongly suspect Flow is guilty of gross false advertising. I've emailed Flow with what I found but they've been unresponsive.
> 
> Wiredsport, I used one of those shoe store type foot measuring plates and it shows me at just over size 14.


Another great thing about Burton is their bindings. I saw a size L pair in a shop last year was was considering them, so I called Burton. They said that although the bindings are already pretty big (true), if they're not big enough they'd send me a set of even longer strap connectors and ladders for free.
Those guys are awesome! So maybe that might be better for you?

In the end I got a pair of Union bindings. With my size 14 boots, they fit with even toe and heal overhang, with the heel loop and toes ramp extended fully (the heel loops came like that). The toe straps are on the second-to-last adjustment holes, and so are the ankle straps. So there's still likely to be room for a size 15, depending on how much larger DC boots are compared to Ride. I think Ride boots are a bit larger than others of the same size.

Check out Burton and Union bindings if you can!


----------



## Gdog42

Also, the Large Burton bindings look about the same length as the Unions in the same size, if not then longer. 

If you're foot size says 14, it probably is. Different brands have different sizing. I should have checked this before getting my boots in size 14:
Before trying on a new pair, make sure you've been walking around a lot that day so that the blood in your feet is circulating well and they've "expanded", because that will happen while snowboarding and will help make sure you don't get your boots a size too small. After this, when you try on a pair of boots for the first time, your toes should be just touching the ends. There should be no "extra space" between your toes and the liner; they should just fit snug, but not so you're in any kind of discomfort. Over time, the liner should loosen up a little and give you some extra room.

No offense to your boots...but DC is a pretty bad brand for anything involving snowboarding (in my opinion). This is because they try to make all they're products feel more like skateboarding, and always try to relate and make snowboarding more similar to skateboarding. They just don't get that snowboarding is purely it's own thing and they can't take that away... and their stuff isn't very durable from what I've seen in reviews! If you can't find better boots though, they should be fine!

I hope that helps.


----------



## babyyak3002

My toe strap broke on my nx2-se's in 2 days on the mountain, send flow an email 4 days ago, still no response... really hoping they send me out a replacement strap because i love these bindings, they feel so solid when you're locked in. It's a little hard to get your foot in and out of the binding because the hiback catches your heel when you try to lower it down or pull it up. but other than that the bindings feel solid. 2 days is rediculous however and i really hope flow realizes this for such an expensive binding.


----------



## Nerwo

babyyak3002 said:


> My toe strap broke on my nx2-se's in 2 days on the mountain, send flow an email 4 days ago, still no response... really hoping they send me out a replacement strap because i love these bindings, they feel so solid when you're locked in. It's a little hard to get your foot in and out of the binding because the hiback catches your heel when you try to lower it down or pull it up. but other than that the bindings feel solid. 2 days is rediculous however and i really hope flow realizes this for such an expensive binding.


come on

I am about to buy se's , dont discourage me :laugh::laugh:


----------



## laxinchili

rocking the nx2-at's, setting them up for now, hoping to try them out this weekend :thumbsup:


----------



## john doe

Quick quiz. Can anyone name a single binding with the rubbery webbing that hasn't had more failures then it should. I sure as hell can't name one.


----------



## Wiredsport

babyyak3002 said:


> My toe strap broke on my nx2-se's in 2 days on the mountain, send flow an email 4 days ago, still no response... really hoping they send me out a replacement strap because i love these bindings, they feel so solid when you're locked in. It's a little hard to get your foot in and out of the binding because the hiback catches your heel when you try to lower it down or pull it up. but other than that the bindings feel solid. 2 days is rediculous however and i really hope flow realizes this for such an expensive binding.


Let's get a look at it. Please post up a picture of the damage. I will be happy to get you a part. Flow typically is lightning fast on this stuff. What email did you use?


----------



## babyyak3002

Wiredsport said:


> Let's get a look at it. Please post up a picture of the damage. I will be happy to get you a part. Flow typically is lightning fast on this stuff. What email did you use?


I sent it to [email protected] this may be the wrong email, i found it under contact us on flow.com.

my email is [email protected] best to contact me that way, I really appreciate you helping me out or if you could get me the correct email for flow. Thank you so much Wiredsport

here's some pix of the damage its the left binding, size large toe strap. it's kind of hard to see but the hard plastic part is completely seperated and all thats holding the strap together for now is the soft spongy rubber.


----------



## Gdog42

babyyak3002 said:


> My toe strap broke on my nx2-se's in 2 days on the mountain, send flow an email 4 days ago, still no response... really hoping they send me out a replacement strap because i love these bindings, they feel so solid when you're locked in. It's a little hard to get your foot in and out of the binding because the hiback catches your heel when you try to lower it down or pull it up. but other than that the bindings feel solid. 2 days is rediculous however and i really hope flow realizes this for such an expensive binding.


Based on numerous reviews I've read, Flow has a tendency to NEVER respond to their customers emails.  I was going to buy a pair but this (along with other reasons) is what ultimately stopped me.

Good luck, I hope they actually respond to you. Try calling them by phone if they don't, or return them to wherever you bought them from if you still can.


----------



## Gdog42

john doe said:


> Quick quiz. Can anyone name a single binding with the rubbery webbing that hasn't had more failures then it should. I sure as hell can't name one.


Nope, neither can I. Ride also has them, but they also break. I think there are some other brands that used to do them but have now stopped. 

The problem is that in cold conditions they become harder and less flexible, making them more prone to snap and break. That plus the constant stretching and the flex limitations caused by not being able to hold much stress. (think about stretching a rubber band. When it turns white from stress, it stays that way and is fragile from there on because it is near breaking point).


----------



## Wiredsport

Hi Babyyak,

Thanks for the photos. That is definitely a warranty and it will get taken care of promptly. The email address you sent to is not correct. The best way is to use the form here:

FLOW Snowboarding | Warranty

Have you contacted the retailer that sold these to you? They will also likely be able to send you the part. If those two things don't get you a quick solution, we will be happy to send you the part.


----------



## RedRomo

babyyak3002 said:


> My toe strap broke on my nx2-se's in 2 days on the mountain, send flow an email 4 days ago, still no response... really hoping they send me out a replacement strap because i love these bindings, they feel so solid when you're locked in. It's a little hard to get your foot in and out of the binding because the hiback catches your heel when you try to lower it down or pull it up. but other than that the bindings feel solid. 2 days is rediculous however and i really hope flow realizes this for such an expensive binding.


I noticed the exact same issues when I was fitting the bindings to my boot. I couldn't get them in easily without having to grab the toe cap (defeating the purpose of the rear entry binding for me) and positioning it on my boot, then after I got my boot in I couldn't lock the highback cause it caught the heel. 

It's like they made the footbed too short for the binding. You have to loosen the ratchets in order for it to be a "slip on" rear entry. I'm going to buy FLOW bindings this year but not this style. Great idea, poor design.

I wondered about the toe caps being too small.
http://www.snowboardingforum.com/bindings/51095-new-flow-bindings.html


----------



## babyyak3002

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Babyyak,
> 
> Thanks for the photos. That is definitely a warranty and it will get taken care of promptly. The email address you sent to is not correct. The best way is to use the form here:
> 
> FLOW Snowboarding | Warranty
> 
> Have you contacted the retailer that sold these to you? They will also likely be able to send you the part. If those two things don't get you a quick solution, we will be happy to send you the part.


Thank you for the info, ill try that form out and see how that does. I bought them on eBay brand new in the box so kinda stuck in that regard. But I will report back what happens. Thank you for the help


----------



## Wiredsport

babyyak3002 said:


> Thank you for the info, ill try that form out and see how that does. I bought them on eBay brand new in the box so kinda stuck in that regard. But I will report back what happens. Thank you for the help


The dealer on ebay will likely still help you. NX2's are brand new this year so only authorized dealers should have them, even on ebay. Flow will likely get you squared away, but like I mentioned we can help if you are still stuck after trying those methods.

Thanks!


----------



## babyyak3002

Wiredsport said:


> The dealer on ebay will likely still help you. NX2's are brand new this year so only authorized dealers should have them, even on ebay. Flow will likely get you squared away, but like I mentioned we can help if you are still stuck after trying those methods.
> 
> Thanks!


Just got a call from Flow, and I'm excited to say that I am THRILLED with their customer support. not only did the man on the phone handle my request prompltly, he gave me the option of sending me the toe strap out or send me out a pair of brand new AT's and have me send back my SE's. This was great because I planned on trying to sell the SE's when I got my new strap on ebay and using that cash toward some AT's. This is just excellent customer service if you ask me, and really shows that Flow stands behind their product and cares about their customers. Can't wait to get the AT's and try them out. really happy, thank you for the help wiredsport and thank you flow.


----------



## Wiredsport

Stoked to hear that! Flow is a rider's company and it has never been my experience for them to leave anyone hanging (either customer or retailer). I am very pleased that you were well cared for.


----------



## john doe

babyyak3002 said:


> Just got a call from Flow, and I'm excited to say that I am THRILLED with their customer support. not only did the man on the phone handle my request prompltly, he gave me the option of sending me the toe strap out or send me out a pair of brand new AT's and have me send back my SE's. This was great because I planned on trying to sell the SE's when I got my new strap on ebay and using that cash toward some AT's. This is just excellent customer service if you ask me, and really shows that Flow stands behind their product and cares about their customers. Can't wait to get the AT's and try them out. really happy, thank you for the help wiredsport and thank you flow.


Wait. Did they bring up switching to AT's or did you? One makes them supper cool and the other means they know the new strap can be crap.


----------



## tatoslap

Was in my local store today and was told that the NX2 series is better suited for more experienced riders-I thought with their tweakability that it would be ok for newer riders too?


----------



## AIRider

I'm 6'7 , 230lbs, size 13 boot, entering my 3rd season. 

Quite decent, comfortable with most terrain, trees, pow, etc. I ride a 172 Skunk Ape with Forum Factions. I feel the bindings are holding me back, as I need something more stiff. So I'm in the market for some new gear. 

I've been researching the new NX2-GT and read great things about them, but I'm also leaning towards the Ride Capos/Hefes, and I'm undecided. Price is not an issue. 

I want stiff bindings! Give me advice. :dizzy:

Sell me!


----------



## Wiredsport

AIRider said:


> I'm 6'7 , 230lbs, size 13 boot, entering my 3rd season.
> 
> Quite decent, comfortable with most terrain, trees, pow, etc. I ride a 172 Skunk Ape with Forum Factions. I feel the bindings are holding me back, as I need something more stiff. So I'm in the market for some new gear.
> 
> I've been researching the new NX2-GT and read great things about them, but I'm also leaning towards the Ride Capos/Hefes, and I'm undecided. Price is not an issue.
> 
> I want stiff bindings! Give me advice. :dizzy:
> 
> Sell me!


Hi AIR,

Do you have an opportunity to strap into a pair in a local shop? These bindings can be set up to really clamp down and be ultra supportive. It is a pretty unique featur of the design. I would highly suggest that you do that if you can.


----------



## AIRider

Wiredsport said:


> Hi AIR,
> 
> Do you have an opportunity to strap into a pair in a local shop? These bindings can be set up to really clamp down and be ultra supportive. It is a pretty unique featur of the design. I would highly suggest that you do that if you can.


I did today. I brought my boot, and it fits similar to my old binding. Some overhang. They didn't have the GT or RS but did have the AT. So now I'm not sure if I will go with the GT's S shape strap, or RS's conventional over the top one. 

what do you suggest. I recon the RS is even stiffer than the GT, and will probably cover better my larger boot, that the toe strap of the GT which might have difficulty reaching around. :dunno:


----------



## Wiredsport

AIRider said:


> I did today. I brought my boot, and it fits similar to my old binding. Some overhang. They didn't have the GT or RS but did have the AT. So now I'm not sure if I will go with the GT's S shape strap, or RS's conventional over the top one.
> 
> what do you suggest. I recon the RS is even stiffer than the GT, and will probably cover better my larger boot, that the toe strap of the GT which might have difficulty reaching around. :dunno:


That is a question we are getting a lot now. The toe strap has no problem reaching any size 14 boots that we have tried it with (XL bindings of course). Size 14 has the binding maxed out or very close. Size 13 has over a cm of strap (at least) on all models we have tried. 

As for a preference between the two there is no one answer that will work for all riders. Having that pull-back from the toe strap is awesome but it changes the feel of any binding, these included. It is preference whether that is going to be a good thing or not for you.


----------



## AIRider

I pulled the trigger and ordered the GTs. 

I embrace new tech, and feel this will be a the same feeling as when I switched from Windows to Mac, haha. 

Stoked. 

Thank you for your help.


----------



## fuzebox

RedRomo said:


> I noticed the exact same issues when I was fitting the bindings to my boot.


Same issue as well. Ridden two days on them now, still haven't found the right settings to where I can slip in and out as easily as I could on my 4-5 year old Flows.


----------



## RedRomo

I talked to the shop rep this weekend and he's been hearing the same complaints from people who've bought them and rode them. Biggest complaint is that people struggle to enter the binding, and then have to adjust the toe cap.

I think they're getting close to an awesome binding, but the angle and size of the toe cap is a miss on this design. It's too small and the angle puts the cap too low on the boot. I just bought last year's M9.


----------



## Wiredsport

RedRomo said:


> I talked to the shop rep this weekend and he's been hearing the same complaints from people who've bought them and rode them. Biggest complaint is that people struggle to enter the binding, and then have to adjust the toe cap.
> 
> I think they're getting close to an awesome binding, but the angle and size of the toe cap is a miss on this design. It's too small and the angle puts the cap too low on the boot. I just bought last year's M9.


We are finding that this is highly boot dependent. Some makes and models will set your toe in the perfect spot. Others (that have more uplift at the toe-sole rocker) can set the toe higher that the lower lip of the cap which then requires a reach-down and lift.


----------



## Wiredsport

One additional thing that can make a big difference is boot size in relation to binding size. The toe cap strap is set at an upward angle so that as you move the strap towards the inside of the range on the ladder straps, the toe cap not only moves in but it also becomes lower.


----------



## RedRomo

I used my ride flight boots size 11, on a Flow Large binding. They're a rather small boot footprint but the toe cap was just too small and would sit on the bottom of my boot. I had to adjust the top cap after locking..defeating the purpose of the rear entry. I did try using several different boots in the store and all had the same issue. I moved a size up in bindings (XL) and that did help but the width of the binding left way too much space between the boot and the binding sides. 

They're really close IMO but the toe cap is going to be a big issue for them. If it was more like the GNU bindings it would work. :dunno:


----------



## john doe

I made a quick video of getting in and out of my NX2-SE's. Having these bindings I see the biggest flaw of the toe strap design. The ladder strap needs to have a stop on it so it can't pivot down. If you had a way of locking that side into position the strap would sit in a lot more consistent position. Since I have Flow boots it is working pretty well for me. If I get bored I may try messing with the ladder strap screw to make it clamp more.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OUo59GxW_Vo


----------



## Trox

having the same issues with my SE's half the toe strap sits below the footbed. looked in to switching the left and right toe strap like the set up video shows so it will go over the toe instead of under but they designed it so it wouldn't come off with out modification









I think the best fix would be to use the traditional I strap and the V ladder on both sides to hold the toe strap in place, but that would be overkill.


----------



## sxdaca

i noticed the same thing that most of you are saying. that's why i ended up with my m9 and they work just perfect. 
the toe strap design doesn't work well if your boots are elevated in the toe zone like "rockered".


----------



## john doe

Trox said:


> but they designed it so it wouldn't come off with out modification


They don't slip right off but just give them a yank. There are small barbs keeping the strap on but they won't stop you from getting it off. They're just enough to keep you from loosing the strap on the hill.


----------



## onefutui2e

glad to read that i'm not the only one with the issues highlighted.

i last used flows about 3 years ago (flite 2) before springing for the 
NX2-GTs this year. like some others here, i'm always up to try new technology so i was pretty stoked.

the issue with the heel getting caught in the highback is kind of annoying, since i remembered on my flite 2s they provided me a sort of shoehorn is get my boot all the way in.

also, it seems like there's a chance that my boot gets caught on the cable screws on the inside of the binding (those green parts that stick out) which is also incredibly annoying. i have to pretty much perfectly place my boot in there to avoid any issues. the toe cap issue was kind of poor design on their part. the fact that it moves so much really should've called for a mechanism to lock it in, but unfortunately i don't see an option.

in order to get around them, i pretty much had to set them up so that they were snug, but not tight (which their manual explicitly recommends). it didn't eliminate all the issues but i had an easier time with them. but as a rider who likes to crank down the ratchets, it was definitely a different experience.

gonna give flow a call and see if there's anything they can do/suggest.


----------



## Beach View

*Snapping Out of Bindings*

Just purchased the NX2-AT's. Rode them for two days in Squaw Valley in Tahoe (thanking CA for giving us good early snow). I actually really liked them and recommend them. For frame of reference, it's my third Flow binding. I have a size 13 boot and was riding on a 162 board (little small).

What caught me off-guard is I was riding pretty hard, caught an edge, and ended up sliding down a steep hill on my back, board facing top of the mountain. When I stopped sliding I tried to get acrobatic and do a reverse somersault back to my toe side (stupid idea, but I've done it before). Thing is, both bindings popped and my board flew off mid roll. This ever happen to anyone before? I've been riding Flow bindings for 10 years and have never had one pop open. It really sucked...my buddy was 75 yards below and saved the board but nevertheless. I'm pretty sure the bindings popped from the reverse somersault and not the fall.

Thoughts? Freak accident? Time to get a board leash? Glaw in the bindings?


----------



## Donutz

Beach View said:


> What caught me off-guard is I was riding pretty hard, caught an edge, and ended up sliding down a steep hill on my back, board facing top of the mountain. When I stopped sliding I tried to get acrobatic and do a reverse somersault back to my toe side (stupid idea, but I've done it before). Thing is, both bindings popped and my board flew off mid roll. This ever happen to anyone before? I've been riding Flow bindings for 10 years and have never had one pop open. It really sucked...my buddy was 75 yards below and saved the board but nevertheless. I'm pretty sure the bindings popped from the reverse somersault and not the fall.
> 
> Thoughts? Freak accident? Time to get a board leash? Glaw in the bindings?


had that happen with my Fives, but only one foot. Problem is that you're sliding head-first on your back, and the clips on the back of the highback get dragged open by the snow. You might need to get just a bit more tension on your cables.


----------



## t21

happened to me once (on flow 5) while practicing on bumps. miss the trough and got launched off the top then landed on my back, slid down head first,stop and pop back up to gather myself and notice my back binding was loose. I guess as Donutz said, popped open due to snow pushing the clip down:icon_scratch:


----------



## bobthegood

Like a lot of guys on this forum, I read up, looked around, watched some vids, and ended up pulling the trigger on a set of Flow NX2-GT's. I've always been a bit of a techie, and they really looked like something that had it all going. 

Well, I've been out on them 4 times now, and really haven't found a setup that I could call dialed in. (like my 3 yr old NXT-ATs.) Ironically, they seem to work well when you ignore the highback, and strap in like a traditional, which is totally nonsense. 

Turns out my "game changer" was last year's Fastek\GNU Agro's. The toe piece stays in place; raising the heel piece does not involve a shoe horn; and the locking ankle strap gives a nice solid feel of a traditional two strap. 

So far, Flow's "next big thing" are on the back up plank while I see if I can figure out how to make them live up to the hype and the cost. :dunno:


----------



## MinoJohnsin

I am new to the forum and I just ordered and the Flow Era and i am now looking into getting some flow bindings. Which ones would you guys recommend for that board? I ride 50% park and 50% all mountain.


----------



## Nivek

Standard M9's.

How are Gnus faster than Flow? Even if you have to adjust the strap a smidge, with Gnu you have to clip that stupid ankle strap down. And the ones I rode the toe strap did not stay in place. They asjusted them for me. They felt like 3 year old rides with highbacks that were too canted. One of the worst bindings I've been in.

If you were trying to get a two strap feel even with the hybrid strap you were doing it wrong. It's not a traditional 2 strap and the toe strap is not a traditional cap. It grabs the front of the boot and pushes back. If you just dont like the overall feel that's fine, but the tech is solid and much more thought out than Fastec.


----------



## AIRider

Just got the GTs set up on the skunk ape, and my 13 boot, haven't taken them to the hill yet, but I have no problem with the toe cap sliding down no matter how many times I slide in and out if them. They feel great. I'll write a better review this weekend.


----------



## slyder

hoping to get mine setup out today as well. Been a nightmare waiting for mother nature plus my work hours have exploded so no time to hit the hill during the week either. 
I was planning on a couple of hours messing around with them to get them dialed in. Doubt it will take that long!!!! but I also want to redo my riding angles, I got to much angle need to find that sweet spot !!!
So stoked to try these !!!!


----------



## john doe

Had my first day on my NX2-SE's yesterday. First they feel great and have great response. I felt locked in but not clamped down. Just a solid and comfortable connection to the board. When the ratchets were correct (more on that latter) getting in and out was a breeze and easier then my 2010 NXT-ATSE's. A few issues. The toe strap being down was an issue but a very minor one. Before putting my foot in I would just pull it up (if needed) right before brushing any snow out of the binding. I have an idea that should reduce the movement of the toe strap and be easy to do. I'll have to monkey with things a bit. My biggest issue was one I did not expect in any way. When I went to strap in my rear foot I would sometimes find the ratchet had tightened. This is how I found hat just one click tighter cause a massive pressure point on my achilles tendon. Just now I simply tried pushing on the strap with my hand and the ratchets tightened even though they were locked. Trying the same with my older NXT-ATSE's I couldn't get the locked mini-ratchet to move no matter how hard I tried.


----------



## AIRider

I had a full day to test the GTs, and if i could describe the experience in one word, it would be "magnificent".

It took me a few run to get used to strapping in standing up, and yes the straps took a few minutes to adjust properly, but once I had everything dialed up, my god what a difference it made to my riding over the old forum factions I used to ride. Great response, and awesome amount of stiffness to bend my big ass board. 

Strapping in was a breeze once I got used to it, and it easily saved me at lest 3 minutes each run, so if you do the math, I did over 20 runs today, so that's almost 60 minutes of saved time = profit!

Overall I'm super pleased with them, no more pressure points, and the feeling was very supportive! Like if my board/bindings/boots were all one. 

Super pleased.


----------



## Random

I have had a chance to use the nx2-se 3 times so far. And I am liking it a lot. I have had experienced some of the same problems other have said they were having, like the toe cap moving, the heel getting caught on the highback, and once my ratchet randomly got tighter after getting off the lift and the ratchet was locked.

Some of the things that helped me were, that I switched the toe caps on the bindings as some people have mentioned here before, and I think it's also on the flow website (Left to right, right to left). For me it doesn't move around too much like this. 

Also about the heel getting caught, I found that if I lifted my heel a little bit as I am closing the blinding it does not get caught and the binding is easier to close.

If I ever do have trouble getting into the binding, I never adjust the toe cap, I loosen the bigger strap a little and my boot goes in without a problem, just another extra litte step to tighten it back up once its closed.

But the more and more I am using these, The more I find it easier getting in to. Hope this was able to help someone out. I think these bindings are great and I can't wait to ride some more!


----------



## slyder

Random said:


> I switched the toe caps on the bindings as some people have mentioned here before, and I think it's also on the flow website (Left to right, right to left). For me it doesn't move around too much like this.


got a link on this haven't been to Flow's site yet. Tomorrow will be my 1st day on my Flows. The winter here along with my work schedule, this is the first week I can get out and actually do some riding. Hoping dialing these in goes smooth.


----------



## slyder

John not sure you knew this or not as I did 'not' I just found it in there video. 
After you tighten the ratchet's if you push the release lever 'down' it will actually lock the ratchet so it won't open or close. That is a very similar feature to the 2010 SE's mini ratchets that you could lock.

the set-up video also mentions as Random pointed out flipping the toe caps around binding to binding. If I have to I'll try this but we will see how they work with my boots tomorrow.


----------



## onefutui2e

Random said:


> I have had a chance to use the nx2-se 3 times so far. And I am liking it a lot. I have had experienced some of the same problems other have said they were having, like the toe cap moving, the heel getting caught on the highback, and once my ratchet randomly got tighter after getting off the lift and the ratchet was locked.
> 
> Some of the things that helped me were, that I switched the toe caps on the bindings as some people have mentioned here before, and I think it's also on the flow website (Left to right, right to left). For me it doesn't move around too much like this.
> 
> Also about the heel getting caught, I found that if I lifted my heel a little bit as I am closing the blinding it does not get caught and the binding is easier to close.
> 
> If I ever do have trouble getting into the binding, I never adjust the toe cap, I loosen the bigger strap a little and my boot goes in without a problem, just another extra litte step to tighten it back up once its closed.
> 
> But the more and more I am using these, The more I find it easier getting in to. Hope this was able to help someone out. I think these bindings are great and I can't wait to ride some more!


i actually didn't know about switching the toe caps; i must have missed that part of the thread. i'll look into it on the Flow website (and here) but i guess if you can provide a link i'd greatly appreciate it! anyway, a couple more points now that i got to use these more (NX2-GT)

i spent 8 more days on it since my post, and i have a little more positive spin. i remember the manual Flow provides mentions that you're not supposed to tighten the bindings down THAT much. with that in mind, i found it much easier to get in and out of them after the initial setup. on my Ride Rodeo, i always strapped in really tight so it was a bit of a weird feeling, but now that i'm used to it i don't notice any difference in response. i stopped really caring about the toe cap, only occasionally tightening it when for some reason it looked loose (??) and i barely notice it. i remember the review on angrysnowboarder also echoes this sentiment. i still adjust it if it ends up hanging too low off my boot, but for the most part i leave it be...

the highback issue is still a big one to me albeit less so once i had my setup to be snug but not tight. occasionally this still happens, and i overcome it by more or less forcing my boot in...basically there seems to be one spot where i can close the highback, but before reaching that point it gets stuck (all or nothing). i never tried to lift my heel, but IIRC the highbacks on my older Flite 2s operated as a lever that lifted it FOR you. so a big disappointment this isn't the case.

that being said, the binding itself is pretty solid. i use them on a Gnu Riders' Choice 2012 (BTX) and it feels very responsive compared to my Ride Rodeos or Union Contacts. The turn initiation is there and feels more or less effortless, and i kind of buy into how the whole cable system works to pull you onto your edge. i love the versatility of the traditional strap-in vs. rear-entry. our upper mountain lifts were on wind hold one day so a buddy and i hiked up a few trails. we would drop in on some pitched areas where stepping in would be incredibly difficult; having the option to sit down and strap in normally is pretty nice.

overall, i'm pleased about the bindings themselves. the performance is definitely there and while these cost quite a bit, i don't regret the purchase because 1) i work and live with low expenses and 2) for better or worse i'm a junkie for new tech in all my hobbies. however, as one of the members of the small echelon of high-priced bindings, i expected a bit more and felt Flow only met me part of the way in expectations. while the design philosophy is there, the execution isn't as great. suggestions would include milling the bottom of the highback a bit (i never brought out the ruler, but i'd say as little as a quarter inch would help immensely) and develop some locking mechanism to keep the toe strap in place. this is not to say no binding company is immune even at the $300+ price point; just two years ago i remember Union had pretty sketchy toe straps on their $400 MCs, but i'd love to see Flow take the next step in evolving these because i really think their thought is in the right direction.


----------



## john doe

Setting Up Flow Hybrid Powercapstraps on Vimeo

There is the video that shows switching the toe strap around. 

Flow "How To" Videos on Vimeo

There is Flow's "how to" channel.

Slyder, I was aware of the locking part of the ratchet. As I said I can get the ratchets to move relatively easily even when locked. The mini ratchets on my NXT-SE'2 don't move when lock no matter how hard I try. I'm thinking I'll make a video showing the ratchets moving. After basically getting stuck in powder while in CO last winter I was stoked for the new ratchets. Now I'm not so sure.


----------



## onefutui2e

thank you for the link. i'll give it a shot and see how it goes. i was skeptical about it since it seems like a DIY solution but considering the instructional video mentions it i wonder if it was by design to do it this way.


----------



## slyder

I finally got to step into my Flows today, NX2-SE's and I love them









Boots: K2 Rykers relatively small profile 

I had no issues with getting the heel of the boot caught on the highback when locking it in.
The toe strap I wasn't sure what to expect after reading some of the issues people were having. I left them the way there were designed to see how it would work. I did have a little slippage but it was never loose in the toe or anything I felt for feedback when turning. I did pull up the strap once in a while again I felt no difference in the response of the board when I did this.

I did need to get used to adjusting these as there are more points of adjustment. I missed the top locking lever on the ankle strap. Actually I had it adjusted just not properly. I looked down while on the chair and noticed a large gap. I tightened that up and felt a bit better. 

Like the other Flows I had to remember they don't need to be clamped down like a vice. Once I found the sweet spot I never adjusted them again, just like my old ones. 

So hoping this may answer some questions and add input to the reviews of the new design. Any questions fire away, everyone seems to be really helpful on reviewing these.


----------



## AIRider

Here's a short edit from yesterday, there's a moment showing how long it takes me to strap in. 

http://youtu.be/A7f7H2Lp8xk


----------



## Trox

sxdaca said:


> i noticed the same thing that most of you are saying. that's why i ended up with my m9 and they work just perfect.
> the toe strap design doesn't work well if your boots are elevated in the toe zone like "rockered".


For reference I am using 11.5 Vans Aura and it does have a rockered toe.



john doe said:


> They don't slip right off but just give them a yank. There are small barbs keeping the strap on but they won't stop you from getting it off. They're just enough to keep you from loosing the strap on the hill.


Once I did the switch the toe cap on my front foot stayed where I placed it whole time. Good props to flow for a stay in place toe cap if your not in and out of them.

The rear did good but there were a couple of times the LSR unlocked and I must have hit the cap while I was skating and made it too tight, so about midday I pulled it off and went without.


----------



## Kilroy

Just bought a Lib Tech T.rice pro, and am now struggeling to decide wich bindings to get for them. I have always loved my flows (even though they were just cheap flow trilogies). I'll be mostly doing groomers, backcountry and tree runs, but would still like to be able to take my board into the park as well (I know it's not optimal for that, but I only do it for maybe half a day each trip). I Was always edging towards the NX2-AT's, but feel they would be too stiff for even the small amount of park I would like to do. Are the SE's really not up to point as people here make them out to be? What flow binding would you recommend for me? I was also considering just bying some Union forces, seeing as they are cheaper, and if I really got annoyed with them and wanted to go back to flows, I could just sell them after without too much of a loss (compared to the flows). What do you guys think?


----------



## Wiredsport

Hi Kilroy,

Stiffness: All of the NX2 bindings are very similar in terms of primary flex (the base, heelcup, lower 2/3 of highback are identical on all 4 NX2 models). Only the top 1/3 of the highback and the strap changes between models. The top highback panel in the RS is carbon and is obviously stiffer than the others. The top panels in the other 3 are different but this is a very subtle change to notice when riding. We are talking about variations in the top 2.5 inches of the highback.

STOKED!


----------



## orp0408

*Need recommendation*

Hello, I have recently started riding again. I have an old setup, switch stepins and vans boots. I'm a freerider who likes to play in the trees and bomb down runs. About 9 or 10 years ago I bought flow setup, top of the line at the time(can't remember though). I lasted 1 run down the hill, I couldn't handle the shin pain. I would like to try another flow set up, any suggestions? Thanks for your time.


----------



## Wiredsport

What type of riding are you doing?


----------



## orp0408

I'm trying to do 1 resort week a season, and 10-15 times at a local hill(Michigan). I like to go fast, rolling hills, trees, zero park time.


----------



## orp0408

Oh, forgot to add I'm 6'1 180lbs, size 11-12 boot. I ride a lib tech pacifier 163. I also like natural jumps and drop ins.


----------



## Wiredsport

The NX2 RS will be amazing for you.


----------



## edlo

*Did flow find my post here?*

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/bindings/36646-2005-k2-cinch-ride-contraband.html

I wonder if Flow found my K2 Ride Cinch Contraband Frankenstein Binding on this forum. I asked for a one buckle rear entry binding on this site and it pops up a year and a half later. The toe stap in this binding isn't really used I just carry it as a spare just in case one of the y straps break. 

I think I'll be able to retire my 9 year old binding with Flow's new offering and get a canted footbed. 

The part that concerns me is that people aren't able to kick in on the first try, which is why I've used K2 over the Flows in the past. I've sold my wife's flow and gone over to the Cinch Tryst just for that problem. I can't wait to try out her boots in these new bindings.


----------



## Flaus

I had my first outing on my NX2-AT last night and all I can say is, FANTASTIC! So much easier to kick-in, and I was literally kicking-in right off the lift while still moving and down the mountain. Had multiple people going "What are those?!" as I go riding by while they were sitting. The wife was a little jealous, so it looks liek the Prima's might be in her future.

Piece of advice for making kicking in easy, make sure the highback is completely extended down. If its up a little bit, the strap wont be fully extended and makes it tougher to kick-in.


----------



## t21

Flaus said:


> I had my first outing on my NX2-AT last night and all I can say is, FANTASTIC! So much easier to kick-in, and I was literally kicking-in right off the lift while still moving and down the mountain. Had multiple people going "What are those?!" as I go riding by while they were sitting. The wife was a little jealous, so it looks liek the Prima's might be in her future.
> 
> Piece of advice for making kicking in easy, make sure the highback is completely extended down. If its up a little bit, the strap wont be fully extended and makes it tougher to kick-in.


glad to hear another :thumbsupn NX2-AT. i'm on the brink on getting one. the advice for kicking in easier is good for me cuz i do the same thing with my FLOW 5 so it would not be an issue. thanks Flaus.


----------



## alihockey

has anyone had a chance to check out the 2013 flow prima, or know anyone who has them or tried them. i have the 2007 prima and im seriously considering upgrading. curious to see how people are responding to them!! Please let me know!


----------



## Trox

The Prima is the women's version of the NX2-AT. judging from Flaus last posts he is very happy with the AT


----------



## john doe

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SHWTHrnqFl8&feature=youtu.be

I made a video of the problem with the ratchets I'm having. It is about every 2-3 times I strap in I have to adjust the straps because the ratchets slipped. Considering my home hill is 310ft tall I strap in a lot. It's really annoying buying $300 Flows and having to check your straps every time you strap up. I was really stoked for these new ratchets since I had a really bad experience with being stuck in powder while at Keystone last year on my NXT's. Now I'm thinking of frankensteining my NXT straps on to my NX2 chassis.


----------



## slyder

John,
I just went and checked mine and they do not do that once the ratchets are locked. 
I would call Flow or go to your local shop to have them checked.
I can post a video after work of mine if you want.


----------



## john doe

Thanks slyder. I will contact Flow. The weird thing is that all 4 of my ratchets do the same thing. Maybe I got a bad run.


----------



## return2heaven

i received a pair of 2013 M9 SE size Large as a gift... my boot size is 7.5 and i was wondering if im ok with the size large?


----------



## Wiredsport

return2heaven said:


> i received a pair of 2013 M9 SE size Large as a gift... my boot size is 7.5 and i was wondering if im ok with the size large?


Size 7.5 is an overlap size and technically fits both Medium and Large. The best binding for you will depend a lot on your specific boots. Care to post a picture of the fit?

https://s3.amazonaws.com/Flow12-13/Website+Docs/Flow+2012+Sizing-chart.pdf


----------



## slyder

john doe said:


> Thanks slyder. I will contact Flow. The weird thing is that all 4 of my ratchets do the same thing. Maybe I got a bad run.



Any update??


----------



## return2heaven

Wiredsport said:


> Size 7.5 is an overlap size and technically fits both Medium and Large. The best binding for you will depend a lot on your specific boots. Care to post a picture of the fit?
> 
> https://s3.amazonaws.com/Flow12-13/Website+Docs/Flow+2012+Sizing-chart.pdf


here's a link to some pics. i used 2 different boots (same size 7.5) for comparison. seems like my toes are coming up short

return2heaven's Library | Photobucket


----------



## Kilroy

They are set at their largest. You can make them a little smaller by sliding the highback forward if you untighten the screws (you can also pull the front out a bit if necessary). Make sure your boot is centered on the binding a bit more. I'm not an expert on how the binding is supposed to fit, but seems like it would be ok then though...

Edit: Hmmm, on the other pic it appears they are set to the smallest, did you change them after the first picture or are the two sides set differently?


----------



## john doe

slyder said:


> Any update??


I sent a message to Flow using their warranty form Friday morning and haven't heard back from them yet. 

Also after riding Saturday and having to constantly check and adjust my binding I looked into putting my NXT straps on the NX2 chassis. I think it can work but the stock screws are too long.


----------



## slyder

I called Flow directly and they sent my parts that same day. You may want to try this avenue. Have you gone to a local shop to look at another pair of NX2's to see if everything is identical. Maybe like you said they threw the wrong ladders on yours but at least you can physically go and compare your bindings and another pair.
That is what I would do.


----------



## return2heaven

Kilroy said:


> They are set at their largest. You can make them a little smaller by sliding the highback forward if you untighten the screws (you can also pull the front out a bit if necessary). Make sure your boot is centered on the binding a bit more. I'm not an expert on how the binding is supposed to fit, but seems like it would be ok then though...
> 
> Edit: Hmmm, on the other pic it appears they are set to the smallest, did you change them after the first picture or are the two sides set differently?


i set the highbacks to be parallel to my heelside edge


----------



## Wiredsport

Yes, you are on the small extreme of the Large. They will be rideable but you will do better with the medium size.


----------



## Kilroy

return2heaven said:


> i set the highbacks to be parallel to my heelside edge


Wow, this is the first I've heard of this. You learn something new every day...


----------



## edlo

*Flows on Display*



john doe said:


> I sent a message to Flow using their warranty form Friday morning and haven't heard back from them yet.
> 
> Also after riding Saturday and having to constantly check and adjust my binding I looked into putting my NXT straps on the NX2 chassis. I think it can work but the stock screws are too long.


I was at a local sporting goods store, it seems that all flows will still tighten down even when the lock is pressed down. It does make it a little harder. K2 cinch addressed this problem with a different buckle that has notches inside to increase the friction. I don't like the friction, I took the buckle off a K2 Formula binding and put it on my wifes rear cinch binding. It frequently tighten too much while skating in the lift line, but she just losen it on the lift up before putting her foot inside. It makes entry a two step process but step two is something you can ratchet as you start going and don't need to sit on your ass. Some people complain about it because it makes releasing the buckle much harder. Flow made their ladder strap wider. You won't be able to change the buckle on the strap with a Cinch or burton buckle without changing the ladder strap.

Here is a suggestion for you
Change the buckle on the top strap with a different brand or model, one that takes the older more narrow ladder straps. 

Now shave the edges of the current ladder strap from the end to just where you need it ratcheted down that way it can't be over tightened. If you need it tighter, tighten the other size. It a way it defeats the purpose of having the ratchet to go super tight. 

If this flow strap fits on my cinch bindings, I will get one of these ladder straps and do what I just described so my strap doesn't accidentally over tighten. I'll have a K2 cinch with a Ride Contraband g-string strap and a Flow ladder strap.

In my experience, K2 and Burton have different screw hole sizes on the buckle, I've used a drill to carefully enlarge one whole, I've haven't taken a Flow ratchet off to compare it with other brands.


----------



## Argo

I geass i just dont stomp down on top of my strap..... i dont have this problem 30 days on at style and 15 on se style... i have not noticed this problem at all... i am trying to figure out a resolution to the toe strap drop issue.... it doesn't bother me enough to bring my board in my condo yet though.


----------



## onefutui2e

weird thing i noticed and i'm wondering if anyone else has noticed it:

ever so often i step into my bindings (NX2-GT) and notice that the toe strap looks loose, meaning the webbing is not on my boot at all. i usually crank it down and pay no attention to it. the ratchet is still locked, but i'd say every other run i have to tighten it a few cranks. i'm not sure if this is just due to the fact that the toe strap is moving oh-so-slightly every time i jam my foot in there...i'll pay attention this weekend but was wondering if anyone has the same issue.


----------



## AIRider

return2heaven said:


> i set the highbacks to be parallel to my heelside edge


How? I though we couldn't move the highbacks and make them parallel.

Otherwise, I spend about 15 days on my GTs, and I'm super pleased.


----------



## return2heaven

you most definitely can adjust the highbacks on flows to match the board edge... i had last years orange m9 se's and this current m9 se and both were adjustable. Do it the same way you would on any binding, loosen up the highback screws and turn the highback to the position you want, then tighten.


----------



## john doe

On the NX2 bindings you can only adjust the upper part of the highback. Moving the main heelcup off center is specifically against the instructions.


----------



## AIRider

john doe said:


> On the NX2 bindings you can only adjust the upper part of the highback. Moving the main heelcup off center is specifically against the instructions.


That's what I though. I stared at the damn thing for 30 minutes to figure out how to shift it parallel.


----------



## edlo

*Toe side*



onefutui2e said:


> weird thing i noticed and i'm wondering if anyone else has noticed it:
> 
> ever so often i step into my bindings (NX2-GT) and notice that the toe strap looks loose, meaning the webbing is not on my boot at all. i usually crank it down and pay no attention to it. the ratchet is still locked, but i'd say every other run i have to tighten it a few cranks. i'm not sure if this is just due to the fact that the toe strap is moving oh-so-slightly every time i jam my foot in there...i'll pay attention this weekend but was wondering if anyone has the same issue.


Are you kicking , skating , walking on you toe side? Or maybe you kick the buckle on the chair lift


----------



## return2heaven

AIRider said:


> That's what I though. I stared at the damn thing for 30 minutes to figure out how to shift it parallel.


i checked out the nx2 after i read your comments and i totally see what you guys mean now... the nx2 highback/heelcup is a whole different animal
compared to the m9 se's.


----------



## lonerider

Hey, I spent the weekend trying to adjust my NX2-AT size medium to my Nitro Team Size 8 boots. I am new to actually using FLOW bindings so bear with me if I missed something obvious.

So I had what I assume is the standard problem of adjusting the power cuff such that it was easy to step into the binding... but still was some what attached to my boot when riding. It seemed if I were to adjust the binding and rachets on each side of the toe and ankle strap so there were just snug... then kicking my foot in enough so my boot heel was clear of the lowered highback was very difficult. I ended up just loosening the powercuff a bunch of clicks on the rachet side so I could step in easier, flip up the highback and then racheting down the cuff until it just barely touched my boot. This kind of worked although it wasn't ideal. Also the highback was still being crushed into the back of my boot (I could feel my achilles tendon being pinched through my boot and my whole foot was being push forward... such that my toes felt crushed into the front of my boot by the end of the day).

My only thoughts were maybe I need to either exchange for a size Large (Medium was sizes 6-8 and Large was size 8-10) or... I need to leave the power cuff loose on entry and assume that my boot will eventually slide forward into it after riding a few minutes???).

Any help would be appreciated... let me know if you want photos/video


----------



## dknj

Lonerider - I had a similar situation and I am pretty sure the large will work better for you. 

I initially picked up large nx2-ats and got some new boots at the same time. Whiskey TRice DC double Boas size 8.5. I tried those but never really gave them a chance and thought I cold get away with Mediums. So I went ahead and ordered the same nx2-ats in medium. The mediums were very responsive but too tight and gave me pressure points both on the toe and achilles. 

So I went back to Large and also got my K2 T1 DBs size 8.5 repaired and they are a much better fit. Boa anchor was rivited back in. 

I think the DC Rice Status boots have a smaller footprint and could be close but hoping they work in the Large if I give it another chance but haven't yet tried.

Only other suggestion is the obvious of making sure you have the binding and foot bed on the correct foot. With the canting and directional highback, its an awkward feel if they are on backwards as I accidentally did this during a rush intall once.


----------



## Wiredsport

Please post up some photos if you can. That can be very helpful.


----------



## StrattonRider

i have thought for a couple years that the flows are really gay and why not just use a traditional binding. I have gotten very intrigued with them now. I enjoy 70% park and 30% free ride. Which flow binding would fit my needs the best?


----------



## slyder

Lonerider here is how I set mine up everytime and all the Flows I've owned and has worked for me everytime


Loosen power strap ratchets and fold down high back
step into binding and close highback
tighten powerstrap closest to ankle then the toe section
lock the ratchets I think you still have the locks on the 13's, Pull up on the ratchet and then lock them this will keep the ratchets from tightening on you.

I would stick with larges as this will still give you some room if you have a boot with a larger footprint or bulky type boot, IMO


----------



## john doe

An update about my ratchets. It took three calls and well over a week but I finally got a response to my warranty claim. They looked at my video and said that that was not normal. I now have a full new set of ratchets on their way. Here's hoping mine were just a crazy fluke and I get to really enjoy my bindings.


----------



## lonerider

lonerider said:


> Hey, I spent the weekend trying to adjust my NX2-AT size medium to my Nitro Team Size 8 boots. I am new to actually using FLOW bindings so bear with me if I missed something obvious.
> 
> So I had what I assume is the standard problem of adjusting the power cuff such that it was easy to step into the binding... but still was some what attached to my boot when riding. It seemed if I were to adjust the binding and rachets on each side of the toe and ankle strap so there were just snug... then kicking my foot in enough so my boot heel was clear of the lowered highback was very difficult. I ended up just loosening the powercuff a bunch of clicks on the rachet side so I could step in easier, flip up the highback and then racheting down the cuff until it just barely touched my boot. This kind of worked although it wasn't ideal. Also the highback was still being crushed into the back of my boot (I could feel my achilles tendon being pinched through my boot and my whole foot was being push forward... such that my toes felt crushed into the front of my boot by the end of the day).
> 
> My only thoughts were maybe I need to either exchange for a size Large (Medium was sizes 6-8 and Large was size 8-10) or... I need to leave the power cuff loose on entry and assume that my boot will eventually slide forward into it after riding a few minutes???).
> 
> Any help would be appreciated... let me know if you want photos/video


I figured a video would be even better than photos. Sorry for the delay, I took an extra day to wait until I had time to shoot during the day when there was better lighting. The video has two video sequences of my trying various ankle/toe strap adjustment, I made the second sequence after reviewing the first and realizing the the boot might not slide forward enough if the toestrap is too tight.






Here is the photo of the the strap setting on the other side.










Does this look about right? Do you think I should exchange for pair of large bindings (I don't know, but it seems like Nitro Teams are a bit bulkier for a size 8 boot).

Thanks!


----------



## Wiredsport

That is the perfect size for you. The problem you are having is dry rubber sticking to dry rubber. Just the minor moisture from the slightest bit of snow _lubes the system_ and will allow you much easier access even when the settings are tighter than in your vid. You do not want Large.


----------



## lonerider

Wiredsport said:


> That is the perfect size for you. The problem you are having is dry rubber sticking to dry rubber. Just the minor moisture from the slightest bit of snow _lubes the system_ and will allow you much easier access even when the settings are tighter than in your vid. You do not want Large.


Thanks... yea, I typically always believe in sizing down in gear if I'm borderline (I can use Burton small bindings often). Anyways... how do the final settings I have with the Flow look? Is that typically what most people set it too? To be safe, I took out all the forward lean, but I think I'm going to move it back to the "middle setting" now.


----------



## Wiredsport

lonerider said:


> Thanks... yea, I typically always believe in sizing down in gear if I'm borderline (I can use Burton small bindings often). Anyways... how do the final settings I have with the Flow look? Is that typically what most people set it too? To be safe, I took out all the forward lean, but I think I'm going to move it back to the "middle setting" now.


Everyone uses Flow differently. Some riders like to pre-tighten so much that when they kick in their heel is left extending a few inches over the reclined highback. They then lift the back, stand down with their heel, and slip down the highback into place. Others leave things very loose, kick all the way in, and take a couple of ratchet swings while getting rolling. Some aim for a middle ground like you have in your vid.


----------



## lonerider

Wiredsport said:


> Everyone uses Flow differently. Some riders like to pre-tighten so much that when they kick in their heel is left extending a few inches over the reclined highback. They then lift the back, stand down with their heel, and slip down the highback into place. Others leave things very loose, kick all the way in, and take a couple of ratchet swings while getting rolling. Some aim for a middle ground like you have in your vid.


Is it common for people who overtighten their bindings to get a "pinched" sensation in the heel area as the highback is squishing the back of the boot? This had the added negative of sliding my entire foot forward in my boot and slowly pushing my toes into the front of the boot (they are still pretty sore now).


----------



## Trox

*it has been done*










I used all the NX2 hardware the only modification was using a 21/64 drill bit to enlarge the hole on the toe ladders. there is some slop in the heal ladders that could turn in to issue over time.

Also I got the NXT strap off of eBay just search for Flow strap and it will come up 



john doe said:


> Here's hoping mine were just a crazy fluke and I get to really enjoy my bindings.


Not a one off fluke realized my SE do the same once I took it off the binding, so I checked my AT and thankfully they do not.


----------



## eelpout

Flaus said:


> I had my first outing on my NX2-AT...
> 
> Piece of advice for making kicking in easy, make sure the highback is completely extended down. If its up a little bit, the strap wont be fully extended and makes it tougher to kick-in.


I have XL NX2-SE's (w/Hybrid PowerCap and toe thingie) with Vans Contra boots (size 46) on a LibTech Jamie Lynn Phoenix.

I'll second that about the highback! Though even with it all extended, I find I have to refit the toe cap on *every re-entry*. But I'll take that slight annoyance for the flexibility of getting in sitting with my butt on the snow if I need to. Missed that with the regular Power strap. 

The one thing I'm noticing though is there is more chance for the boot not being in the same place on the foot pad; I find more tendency for the boot placement to shift on entry than with regular the Power strap. I'm not sure if this is because I need to readjust the toe strap each time or what.

It's definitely a different feel than the regular Flow Power strap, it feels a bit more secure. My Vans boots fit better too with the new N.A.S.T.Y. setup, with less scraping of the heel than before.


----------



## Wiredsport

lonerider said:


> Is it common for people who overtighten their bindings to get a "pinched" sensation in the heel area as the highback is squishing the back of the boot? This had the added negative of sliding my entire foot forward in my boot and slowly pushing my toes into the front of the boot (they are still pretty sore now).


What boots are you riding? A tight binding should not be doing that.


----------



## lonerider

Wiredsport said:


> What boots are you riding? A tight binding should not be doing that.


Nitro Team Size 8, this is only happening with the Flows, I think because I had the toe strap too tight and so the boot can't slide forward anymore... so when the highback flips up, it pushes in the back of the boot (shoving my foot forward).


----------



## Wiredsport

lonerider said:


> Nitro Team Size 8, this is only happening with the Flows, I think because I had the toe strap too tight and so the boot can't slide forward anymore... so when the highback flips up, it pushes in the back of the boot (shoving my foot forward).


Something odd there. I am not liking that it sounds like there is room for forward movement inside the boot.

Please measure your foot using this method:

Kick your heel (barefoot please, no socks) back against a wall. Mark the floor exactly at the tip of your toe (the one that sticks out furthest - which toe this is will vary by rider). Measure from the mark on the floor to the wall. That is your foot length and is the only measurement that you will want to use. Measure in centimeters if possible, but if not, take inches and multiply by 2.54 (example: an 11.25 inch foot x 2.54 = 28.57 centimeters).


----------



## lonerider

Wiredsport said:


> Something odd there. I am not liking that it sounds like there is room for forward movement inside the boot.
> 
> Please measure your foot using this method:
> 
> Kick your heel (barefoot please, no socks) back against a wall. Mark the floor exactly at the tip of your toe (the one that sticks out furthest - which toe this is will vary by rider). Measure from the mark on the floor to the wall. That is your foot length and is the only measurement that you will want to use. Measure in centimeters if possible, but if not, take inches and multiply by 2.54 (example: an 11.25 inch foot x 2.54 = 28.57 centimeters).


There isn't room in the boot - thats why my toes are getting sore from by pushed into front of the boot. I'm 100% sure these boots fit me well as I have spent nearly a decade trying to find a pair that worked for me (I have even worned the same model boot a half-size smaller).

Let's keep the focus on the FLOW bindings. Go back and look at the video I posted... you can see as I tighten the strap (around 45 seconds), the boot no longer slides forward as much... so when the highback flips up, it pushes IN the back of my boot, buckling it a little bit (throughout the video you can see the "imprint" of the highback on the back of my boot). That's what I'm talking about.


----------



## Wiredsport

lonerider said:


> There isn't room in the boot - thats why my toes are getting sore from by pushed into front of the boot. I'm 100% sure these boots fit me well as I have spent nearly a decade trying to find a pair that worked for me (I have even worned the same model boot a half-size smaller).
> 
> Let's keep the focus on the FLOW bindings. Go back and look at the video I posted... you can see as I tighten the strap (around 45 seconds), the boot no longer slides forward as much... so when the highback flips up, it pushes IN the back of my boot, buckling it a little bit (throughout the video you can see the "imprint" of the highback on the back of my boot). That's what I'm talking about.


Hi,

I looked at that. At 45 seconds that would be considered a very loose fit. That level of thightening should not be causing internal discomfort. You had asked if discomfort from tightening was common and at that level of tightening I would answer that it is not common.


----------



## lonerider

Wiredsport said:


> Hi,
> 
> I looked at that. At 45 seconds that would be considered a very loose fit. That level of thightening should not be causing internal discomfort. You had asked if discomfort from tightening was common and at that level of tightening I would answer that it is not common.


Right, I was surprised that I was getting the internal discomfort despite still having the straps be so loose. I _think_ the key is keeping the toestrap looser than I expected to let the boot slide in fully.

When watching the video at around 0:45, can you see the highback is pushing in the back of the boot (slightly crumpling it)? I had the strap a lot tighter on the mountain and the effect was much more noticeable. As I mentioned before you can still see the indentations in the heel area of my boot from the Flow highback.

Thanks again for all the help!


----------



## Nivek

Loosen the strap and add forward lean.


----------



## lonerider

Nivek said:


> Loosen the strap and add forward lean.


Which strap, the ankle or the toestrap (or both?)


----------



## Nivek

lonerider said:


> Which strap, the ankle or the toestrap (or both?)


Both.

The new dual component highback really needs to sit flush with your boot more than the ones in the past. If it doesn't the bottom of the back panel digs into your boot like yours is.

Add forward lean and adjust again.


----------



## Longin

Hi guys,

i did read almost all of the Flow postings here; and got lil confused

have boots size 8, (Salomon Synapse Boa), and want to get new bindings NX2-SE - was thinking for size Large, and now im confused -should i get Mediums ??
I tested Salomon size 9 in store with this binding, and dont think there was noticeble space in between...

(my Salomon size 8 measure 4.5 inch at the largest part...)

what would you advice?

thanks


----------



## tatoslap

Hi Longin, I wear a size 8 boot and I have the NX2 SEs in size L.Been riding at Whistler for the past 2 weeks - No issues with loose space or not being snug. These bindings are ridiculous....freaking love them. The toe strap seems loose when you kick in but no noticeable effect and once you lock the high back all is good to go.


----------



## Backcountry

They look pretty cool!


----------



## slyder

Lonerider I now have the same issue with my ratchets !!!! I'm not sure when I checked mine for you if I did just the ankle strap or both. Now my toe strap tigthens on its own, not happy !!! I called Flow but they are closed on weekends. I will take them tomy guys shop and see if he can just make it happen. 
Will keep you posted


----------



## Wiredsport

Hi Guys,

Sorry to hear that you are having these tightening issues. I can tell you that the lock on the ratchet does reduce movement considereably (guessing about 90%), but if pressed very firmly, it will still move. This is true on all of them. 

Please help me understand what pressure is causing the strap to tighten. I am not getting that myself.


----------



## Nivek

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Sorry to hear that you are having these tightening issues. I can tell you that the lock on the ratchet does reduce movement considereably (guessing about 90%), but if pressed very firmly, it will still move. This is true on all of them.
> 
> Please help me understand what pressure is causing the strap to tighten. I am not getting that myself.


Maybe the lock is better on next years but I'm not getting any extaneous ratchet tightening either.


----------



## Wiredsport

The lock feature on the ratchet essentially is a cam which, when closed, pressures the ladder strap firmly. I am sure that in designing it Flow had to balance ease of opening the lock (to allow free ratcheting) and the amount of closed resistance that the lock would provide. It seems that they have come up with a pretty good first shot at it, but possibly there is room to tweak the balance. 

I have played with the bindings a LOT after reading about this and have tried to re-create the issue but I am not understanding what force would occur during riding that would tighten the mechanism. Let me know and i will be sure to test it and bring it to Flow's attention. Best yet, please post up a video if that is possible.


----------



## john doe

Mine NEVER got tighter (or looser) while riding but somewhere between pulling my foot out and putting it back in at the top they would be tighter far too often.


----------



## Argo

So after 25 days of riding my flow nx2-se, I am finally having a problem. I have the black and green color way. The black foam ha is on the high back has fallen off. I still rode 8-10 laps this morning without it bu I can feen my boot slide a bit on the super smooth plastic that is under the foam. I emailed flow so let's see how they handle it. I did however drop them at my LBS that we got them at and he is going to do a repair until flow sends us a replacement.

Aside from this they have been my favorite bindings ever....

I tried to strap in traditionally the other day, it works but is a little awkward..... Guess I'm used to the easy step in mode.


----------



## Argo

Wiredsport said:


> The lock feature on the ratchet essentially is a cam which, when closed, pressures the ladder strap firmly. I am sure that in designing it Flow had to balance ease of opening the lock (to allow free ratcheting) and the amount of closed resistance that the lock would provide. It seems that they have come up with a pretty good first shot at it, but possibly there is room to tweak the balance.
> 
> I have played with the bindings a LOT after reading about this and have tried to re-create the issue but I am not understanding what force would occur during riding that would tighten the mechanism. Let me know and i will be sure to test it and bring it to Flow's attention. Best yet, please post up a video if that is possible.


1 - The force would be putting the board in a gondola slot where the bindings would be pushed against the glass. 

2- while skating along I have seen some people step on their binding caps.

3- in transport other boards could be place on top of them.

4- taking your board off and taking a break whil leaving back on it like a chair back....

I ride the gondolas here about 30% of the time and have not had this happen. I also don't ever step on my rear bindding while skating.


----------



## Wiredsport

That is all good info guys. Thank you.


----------



## Trox

Wiredsport said:


> I have played with the bindings a LOT after reading about this and have tried to re-create the issue but I am not understanding what force would occur during riding that would tighten the mechanism. Let me know and i will be sure to test it and bring it to Flow's attention. Best yet, please post up a video if that is possible.


It appears to be a skating issue and the amount of pressure required to get them to tighten up is less than or equal to the amount of your boot hitting the toe strap or stepping on the ankle strap to and from the lift. I'll admit it I am uncoordinated 

To further you research would you be interested in the strap I that I swapped out with the NXT if I sent it to you?


----------



## Wiredsport

Indeed we would. I have PM'ed the address.


----------



## john doe

I'm about to go nuclear on Flow. This morning I got an email saying they are shipping out today. It was last Tuesday that the guy at Flow warranty said he was sending out new ratchets. Since when is 6 days equal to tomorrow? Now I probably won't have the new ratchets in time for my trip this weekend. It could even mean they are going to be sitting on my porch the entire weekend, ripe for the taking, if they don't fit my mail box.


----------



## bordsmnj

john doe said:


> On the NX2 bindings you can only adjust the upper part of the highback. Moving the main heelcup off center is specifically against the instructions.


about how many degrees can you shift the highback to be parallel with the edge on the nx2's ? thinking about getting a set of the nx2-RS but i run almost 45* in the front.


----------



## Nivek

bordsmnj said:


> but i run almost 45* in the front.



Holy hell why!?

They move about 6*.


----------



## bordsmnj

i like to go fast.

..and thankyou for the info. -Jas


----------



## Wiredsport

Trox said:


> It appears to be a skating issue and the amount of pressure required to get them to tighten up is less than or equal to the amount of your boot hitting the toe strap or stepping on the ankle strap to and from the lift. I'll admit it I am uncoordinated
> 
> To further you research would you be interested in the strap I that I swapped out with the NXT if I sent it to you?


Hi Trox,

We received your strap. Thanks very much for sending that to us. In comparing it with the same strap on the same new model, it offers the same amount of locking pressure. These comments help us relay this information to the brands and build an even better product going forward.


----------



## john doe

Got my new ratchets in. 
First they were the wrong color and two different colors at that. Another strike on Flows customer service but I will get that resolved.
Second they did lock better then my first ratchets. Over the course of about 12 hours of riding this weekend they only moved 4-5 times. Compared to a few times an hour for the other ones. The bad is that that is still 4-5 times more then my NXT ratchets did over the course of a whole winter.

This is seriously pissing me off. What good are new features if they negate the feature that make the things work in the first place. Flow uses the fit being consistent as a strong selling point and that simply isn't true with these.

I'm hoping this gets fixed for next year's models and I can get some of those ratchets with my warranty before it runs out.


----------



## racer357

stop stepping on your binding. Problem solved. They cannot move without force on the top of them. That is simple physics.


You're faulting a company for a problem YOU, the user is creating.


----------



## Nivek

racer357 said:


> stop stepping on your binding. Problem solved. They cannot move without force on the top of them. That is simple physics.
> 
> 
> You're faulting a company for a problem YOU, the user is creating.


Yeah I can't help but agree.

Dude you are the only one with this issue. Your first ratchets sure as hell did look like they werent locking right. But I'm riding samples right now and havent had a single slip issue and to my knowledge they havent changed the ratchet at all. I havent had a single pair I sold come back for this issue and anyone I've asked on mountain hasnt had this issue. 

Maybe try skating foot behind the board instead of in front?


----------



## Trox

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Trox,
> 
> We received your strap. Thanks very much for sending that to us. In comparing it with the same strap on the same new model, it offers the same amount of locking pressure. These comments help us relay this information to the brands and build an even better product going forward.


Since that is the case can I get my strap back.



john doe said:


> Got my new ratchets in.
> First they were the wrong color and two different colors at that. Another strike on Flows customer service but I will get that resolved.
> Second they did lock better then my first ratchets. Over the course of about 12 hours of riding this weekend they only moved 4-5 times. Compared to a few times an hour for the other ones. The bad is that that is still 4-5 times more then my NXT ratchets did over the course of a whole winter.
> 
> This is seriously pissing me off. What good are new features if they negate the feature that make the things work in the first place. Flow uses the fit being consistent as a strong selling point and that simply isn't true with these.
> 
> I'm hoping this gets fixed for next year's models and I can get some of those ratchets with my warranty before it runs out.


John, just start thinking I-Strap for all future Flow bindings.


----------



## john doe

Whats funny is that ever time I have stepped on my strap is when they haven't moved. But I almost never step on the strap which is why I check them after. I do skate with foot behind the board. I'm not the only person to have this issue. I treat these Flows no different then my previous Flows that I had zero issues with.


----------



## Wiredsport

Trox said:


> Since that is the case can I get my strap back.


We will be happy to send it back. Please PM your name and address.


----------



## john doe

I figured out what the problem is with the ratchets not locking completely secure. The ladder strap isn't thick enough. Even while locked the ladder strap is thin enough to allow the ratchet teeth to move up about half the height of the strap teeth. I just tried using a spacer made from some cardboard under the strap and it now locks as good as my NXT ratchets do. I'm going to find some adhesive vinyl to line the underside of the ladder straps to fix the issue.

Wiredsports, since you have direct contact with Flow I'm hoping you can make them aware of what I found so they can fix it.


----------



## Trox

Got my strap back and was playing with it and folded up a 3" sticky note and WOW John has nailed it with the ladder needs to be thicker with as thin as the sticky note is I should just be able to use some good Duct Tape as a spacer.


----------



## john doe

Yep. Three strips/layers from my pack of vinyl Monster stickers on my straps is what I tried. After riding the past two days I didn't have a single slip.


----------



## Trox

Woke up early enough for a few laps before work to test the duct tape on the ladder, and it did hold very well I did notice one time my foot hit the toe strap while skating but it didn’t move at all. Later in the month will be the real test when I take the kids skiing to see if they were the reason I would find the LSR unlocked.


----------



## scott

*NX2 summary*

For any late comers to this thread, allow me to distill some of the key points regarding NX2s from the previous 39 pages (which I've just read...you're welcome  ) :

Disclaimers:

I don't own a set of NX2's (yet).
As always, there'll be disagreement on each of the points below. Some people have had no problems at all, and love their NX2s; others have had what I'd call "deal-breaker" issues. What I've tried to show below is (in my opinion) the consensus view...ie. what the majority of commenters seem to be saying.
If in doubt, please ask someone who actually knows (eg. Wiredsport). I'm just a guy trying to decide which ones to get myself...probably just like you. So don't take my word for it...

Key Points:

General consensus seems to be: excellent bindings, most owners seem to be happy with the performance
The difference between the four NX2 models, in terms of flex/stiffness, is minimal (i.e. nuanced, not radically different), and only differs in the upper 1/3 of the highback
On the hybrid strap/toe cap models (GT / SE), there have been some concerns over the design of the toe cap. People complaining that the front strap falls down when not strapped in; required a little manual repositioning after strapping in. Can potentially be mitigated by swapping the left/right front straps (?).
Weight is not an issue (Flows aren't significantly heavier than other conventional bindings). Myth: busted.
If you have big feet (as in, really big...15+); you might have issues fitting into these bindings.
The LSR ratchets sometimes don't actually 'lock' to prevent the strap from tightening if bumped. This may be due to a faulty set of ratchets/ladders (which Flow may replace under warranty), or simply a faulty design (ladder plastic not being thick enough for the ratchet to really bite into)
You cannot (officially) swap the hybrid strap/toe cap for a traditional Flow powerstrap (i.e. Flow don't sell a conversion kit). That said, at least one person has managed to Frankenstein their set.

I think that's most of the key issues covered. As I said, this is all based on the _vibe_ I got from reading this thread from start to finish. Your mileage may vary.

Now for my comments/questions....

I'm from the southern hemisphere, so the new 2014 models shown at SIA won't be ready in time for our season (Jun-Sep); hence I'm looking at picking up a set of 2013's (hopefully for a good price, as I'll be buying at the end of the northern hemisphere winter, ideally an end of season clearance sale).

I've loved the traditional Flow strap design for years. In fact, for me the NX2s will replace a trusty pair of 10 year old Flow Pro-C FRs...










(yeah, it's been a while...)

Regardless, I was prepared to take a chance on the new hybrid strap models (GT / SE), as I liked the idea of the toe cap preventing my boot from going too far forward when strapping in, plus having the option to strap in like a conventional 2-strap binding when the situation demands (eg. balancing on the heel edge on a steep hill, where it's difficult to drop the highbacks down fully).

However, given the various strap-related comments (toe cap issues, LSR locking issues, ladder thickness etc.); I'm now not so sure...and perhaps I might just stick with the more familiar ATs (I think the RS might be a little _too_ stiff).

Does anyone know what differences were made (if any) to the straps in the 2014 models? (Looking at the pics, I can't see much of a difference)

If the straps are largely unchanged from the 2013 models, then that would suggest that Flow were happy with their original strap design; confident to reuse that design for another year.

On the other hand, if the straps have changed significantly in 2014; then that might confirm what the commenters have been saying; in which case that would be a clear signal to stick with the tradition strap for the 2013s.


----------



## Trox

Scott 

In the Flow 2014 thread found Here one of the videos states that they did change the angle on the tow strap



scott said:


> You cannot (officially) swap the hybrid strap/toe cap for a traditional Flow powerstrap (i.e. Flow don't sell a conversion kit). That said, at least one person has managed to Frankenstein their set.


Just wait for the revised Frankenstein later this month


----------



## Wiredsport

Hi Scott,

You have hit a lot of the points. 

The 2013 NX2 models were very well received...and wait until you feel the weight savings on the 2014's. It will blow your mind how light these active rear entry bindings have become. Also, the Fuse models will offer NASTY in a whole new flex category (Essentialy the M9 and M11 or getting upgraded to NASTY both with and without the toe cap).

As mentioned above, there will be an for 2014 to the toecap angle on the SE 'sthat wil raise the strap slightly to immediately accommmodate a wider range of boots with no manual adjustment.

STOKED!


----------



## rockd

First of all, thanks so much for taking the time to answer our questions.

I recently purchased a set of Flow M9 bindings. I loosened the highback adjustment screws to move it back a little bit. However, after re-tightening the screws, they now all feel loose. I can actually slide the adjustment bracket back and forth even though the screws are tightened. Am I missing something simple here, or is it designed to tighten as you strap your boot in?


----------



## djsaad1

anyone had problems with their highbacks coming off?

On my second day riding with the nx2 se one of my highbacks fell off by trying to pull it up. I am not a big fan of how the highbacks are screwed on. They seem really easy to pull off.


----------



## Nivek

djsaad1 said:


> anyone had problems with their highbacks coming off?
> 
> On my second day riding with the nx2 se one of my highbacks fell off by trying to pull it up. I am not a big fan of how the highbacks are screwed on. They seem really easy to pull off.


You mean the top panel?


----------



## djsaad1

Nivek said:


> You mean the top panel?


I think so, the part the back of the boot touches.


----------



## Wiredsport

djsaad1 said:


> I think so, the part the back of the boot touches.


Hi guys,

For the last two posters, please post clear pictures that show the issues. Neither of these are common problems so it is likely we will be able to help you troubleshoot.


----------



## Argo

Update.....

Just so you know. My local shop replaced my highjacks the same day I posted the initial issue. Flow also sent me two new highbacks within 2 days. Service, excellent.


----------



## sxdaca

I have the same problem with my m9 binding. I can't show you in a picture what the problem is. The last pic of the m9 the dude is pointing out the location. The screw that holds the hiback and the power strap doesn't stay in place no matter how tight it is. The teeth that hold are looked good so I must be the piece that connects the hiback and the power strap the failure.
I'm going to take a pic of the piece that I think it has the problem.


----------



## Wiredsport

Please refer here (page 6) to make sure you have all parts in place and in the correct order:

https://s3.amazonaws.com/Flow12-13/Website+Docs/Flow+2012+Spare+Parts+Graph.pdf


----------



## Argo

I swapped to caps the other day, totally eliminated the toe cap drop issue, feels very comfortable and locked in too.... Nx2-se


----------



## Nivek

djsaad1 said:


> I think so, the part the back of the boot touches.


If it's the right issue this is something they're fixing for 2014. The urethane top panels can pop off the squared bolts that slide into the channels on the back of the panel if your standing on the highback and grab the panel to pull it up. With everything adjusted right you shouldnt have to be pulling too hard and "shoe horning" your boot in like with NXT's. 

When getting in make sure the highback is all the way down so the straps are all the way up, that your toe strap isnt too tight, and try not to pull up on the top of the urethane panel.


----------



## Sprockett

Going for my third set of flows, I've always had Size L NXT-ATs with my Salomon Malamute Size 9 boots. In getting this next binding to try out the active strap with the NX2s, I'm want to go as stiff as possible so the RS. Having a hard time at this point in the season finding anything but XL for sale.

Am I going to be able to setup an XL for my Size 9 boot?


----------



## racer357

I would say, not likely.


----------



## Wiredsport

XL is designed for foot sizes down to US 10.5.


----------



## Kayeby

I've been looking at the women's line and as far as I can tell there are only two sizes - M and L. M is 2 sizes too large for my boot and I was wondering if Flow are coming out with a size S in the future?


----------



## Wiredsport

Kayeby said:


> I've been looking at the women's line and as far as I can tell there are only two sizes - M and L. M is 2 sizes too large for my boot and I was wondering if Flow are coming out with a size S in the future?


Hi Kayeby,

It is still Medium and Large only for 2014 (and the youth models). I feel for you!


----------



## Sprockett

Wiredsport said:


> XL is designed for foot sizes down to US 10.5.


Well, yes. I can read the spec sheet as well. I guess I was hoping for some first hand experience.


----------



## Wiredsport

Sorry, I was unsure if you had seen that. First hand, you really don't want XL for size 9.


----------



## jtg

I just picked up a set of 2013 NX2-GTs and am quite frustrated. I was excited about these but after a day of riding have noticed several problems.

I'm using the Mediums in a Size 7.5/Mondo 25.5 boot.

1. The toe cap defeats the purpose of quick entry, at least with the current design of the toe cap on my boot (Salomon F4.0). I basically got tangled up going in/out of them every time. The toe strap, which just falls down, usually tries to roll under the boot. I see others have posted about this and suggested swapping and turning it upside down. Not ideal but I might give that a try.

2. The lock on the ratchets doesn't do anything. I see others have posted about this and it sounds like some units are worse than others?

3. Footbed on a medium seems way too short for a 7.5 boot. I can feel the corner of it digging into my foot across the ball during toeside turns. I guess this was my fault for not bringing my boot and trying them in the store. I went with the sizing chart and the word of the sales guy who said medium is the appropriate size. I also have an older pair of size 8 (K2 T1) and noticed that I can't even get the toe strap around them even on the last tooth.

4. This one is minor, but I seem to have a defect on one of my toe straps. The rubber part has a protrusion in the middle, like it's been stretched by something as wide as a pen. It looks like it is probably just cosmetic, but I expect better QC out of a $370 binding.

I might see if I can return them and get a large. But I think the ratchet lock issue is still going to be a problem. My shop doesn't take returns once it has been used, so it's probably going to take a bit of fighting.


----------



## jtg

So I exchanged mine for a large and had a much better experience. Overall I really like them, but there are a few issues. With the medium, it didn't fit well and wasn't possible to center on the board. The footbed didn't have nearly enough boot coverage. On the Large version, it's too big for an ideal fit. Basically if you have a size 8 foot, you're kinda screwed, but getting the Large is at least workable.

The ratchet mechanism is not the best quality. After a few hours of use, one of the toe strap ratchets no longer clicks and catches the tooth under moderate pressure (and I'm not tightening them to obscene levels). 

As others have mentioned, when locked, a little more pressure can still result in it moving.

I had some issues with heel slip, and tweaked them throughout the day. The appeal is the quick entry, but in practice, I'm finding that doing them up that way is resulting in heel slippage. Sometimes it works better than others. It's nice when you kick your foot in and lock it and it feels just right, but so far my experience has been that more often than not, you'll still have to mess with it.


----------



## PalmerFreak

The NASTY system looks really cool but are there any issues with getting your rear boot positioned in the same spot each time you hop in? It would seem like your boot could be a little farther forward - or rearward - since there is so much more room upon entry.


----------



## Wiredsport

PalmerFreak said:


> The NASTY system looks really cool but are there any issues with getting your rear boot positioned in the same spot each time you hop in? It would seem like your boot could be a little farther forward - or rearward - since there is so much more room upon entry.


That has not been an issue. The boot settles into place nicely due to the shaping of the baseplate. Even if you prefer to loosen all of the strap adjustments (there are a lot of ways that riders are using the NX2 models) there is a natural point when you will simply feel that you are "in".


----------



## john doe

Your foot will go into the exact same position every time. That is assuming your ratchets don't randomly tighten on you like me and others have had happen. Flow could easily fix this issue but they seem to be ignoring it.


----------



## jtg

Wiredsport said:


> That has not been an issue. The boot settles into place nicely due to the shaping of the baseplate. Even if you prefer to loosen all of the strap adjustments (there are a lot of ways that riders are using the NX2 models) there is a natural point when you will simply feel that you are "in".


This depends heavily on your shoe size, apparently. It's safe to say flow didn't test either the medium or large on size 8 boots. I am having that issue as I said, and it results in heel lift in the binding.


----------



## Wiredsport

jtg said:


> This depends heavily on your shoe size, apparently. It's safe to say flow didn't test either the medium or large on size 8 boots. I am having that issue as I said, and it results in heel lift in the binding.


I just read your earlier post about your Salomon 7.5 boot. Please post a photo of your setup Boot in binding if you can). Possibly we can troubleshoot a bir.


----------



## jtg

Wiredsport said:


> I just read your earlier post about your Salomon 7.5 boot. Please post a photo of your setup Boot in binding if you can). Possibly we can troubleshoot a bir.


Damn, I just took pics for this request and discovered that it's worse than I thought  Not sure if I'm even going to be able to use these now. Hope you have some ideas!

Take a look: nx2gt - Imgur

Pic 1: Foot in binding, adjusted for the first time. Heel is firmly pressed against the back, everything is tightened. Notice how far in the upper strap is - basically as far as it will go.

Pic 2: Another angle. Problem 1 is visible here - although the strap is centered as much as possible because the ladder on the left side is at it's smallest size, it is disproporionately squeezing the right side (where the ratchet adjustment is). I actually tightened it to the point of discomfort here, to demonstrate another issue.

Pic 3: Here is the second issue. That fixed length plastic strap has nowhere to go and does not go nearly small enough to match putting the upper portion, which it is attached to, on the smaller settings such as the one here. So it's just bunching up in the air. No real problems with the toe strap. Note that the lower green plastic strap portion is down as far as it will physically go, touching the toe strap ladder.

Pic 4: Standing normally in the binding, from a low angle. Heel looks fine.

Pic 5: Toe edge lean. Note how high the heel comes up, even though, as mentioned, the ratchets are so tight that they are quite uncomfortable. Although the heel is coming up, I don't physically feel it sliding up and down the back of my boot.

Pic 6: Leaving all settings locked, I lowered the highback and removed my foot, then reinserted as accurately as I could (much more accurately than I could at the top of most slopes with my other foot strapped in). I then lean forward again, and the heel comes up much higher. This time I do feel the boot sliding up and down the highback.

Pics 7 and 8 are kind of redundant and one is upside down for some reason. Disregard.


----------



## Wiredsport

Hi JTG,

Those are too large for your boot model. While 7.5 is the very smallest size that flow suggests for Large, that is at the extreme side of the range and this relies on a bigger than average size 7.5 (there is a huge range in boot dimensions between manufacturers and models).


----------



## jtg

Wiredsport said:


> Hi JTG,
> 
> Those are too large for your boot model. While 7.5 is the very smallest size that flow suggests for Large, that is at the extreme side of the range and this relies on a bigger than average size 7.5 (there is a huge range in boot dimensions between manufacturers and models).


Well, the Medium bindings were much worse for other reasons. I had 1.5+ inches of overhang on the toe side, and the heel was not even at the edge of the board. I tried to ride on them before exchanging for the large and was way unbalanced.

So it seems that although flow suggests that 7.5 overlaps, their bindings don't really have sizing overlap, but have a sizing gap.

Note that I have another boot, K2 T1 size 8, that is physically too big for the toe strap on the Medium size binding. Even on the last tooth, it's not possible to get a single click. On the Larges, I just did a similar test for heel lift and got similar results. It also had the problem with the awkward green strap being bent way out when the upper portion was on the smallest setting to try and center the pressure. It's possible to pull that out a fair bit so that it all mounts flush with the boot, but the tension when tightened is on the outside.

I wonder if the L/XL overlap (Size 10.5 and 11) has a similar problem.


----------



## john doe

Your problem is that you have one pair of normal boots and one pair of reduced footprint boots. The fact that you couldn't get your Salomons to even center in the medium bindings baffles me to no end. My only though is that you didn't know how to use the adjustments and the mounting disk to center the boot correctly. Not trying to offend but it is all I can come up with.

I would love to see pics of your K2 boots in the large bindings to see what they look like.


----------



## Wiredsport

Hi JTG,

The centering issue on the Medium is sounding like a correctable issue. I know that we could troubleshoot that one. We fit the overlap sizes to your boot size every day. Was the disk adjustment all the way back for the 7.5 (hardware in the most toeside holes)?


----------



## jtg

john doe said:


> Your problem is that you have one pair of normal boots and one pair of reduced footprint boots. The fact that you couldn't get your Salomons to even center in the medium bindings baffles me to no end. My only though is that you didn't know how to use the adjustments and the mounting disk to center the boot correctly. Not trying to offend but it is all I can come up with.
> 
> I would love to see pics of your K2 boots in the large bindings to see what they look like.


No offense taken, I'm pretty sure there was no other way to do it, but I'm open to the possibility that I overlooked something.

The thing is though, the centering on the board wasn't the only problem. The footbed was fully extended (which doesn't actually go out much further) and when riding on them, I had over 1.5" of overhang on the supposed "reduced footprint" boots. I could actually feel the corner of the foot bed digging in to my boot under the metatarsal area during a toe-side turn. There is no heel cup depth adjustment on these (that I can see), so it wasn't possible to put my boots back any further. 






Wiredsport said:


> Hi JTG,
> 
> The centering issue on the Medium is sounding like a correctable issue. I know that we could troubleshoot that one. We fit the overlap sizes to your boot size every day. Was the disk adjustment all the way back for the 7.5 (hardware in the most toeside holes)?


Yes. If you haven't looked recently, I'd suggest taking a look at how much space that really buys you on the flow plates. It's less than half an inch. After doing this, my toe overhang was about 1.5", and the heel of my boot was still about a quarter inch *inside* the edge of the board. As in, not even overhanging yet.


As requested, pics of the T1 boot in the Large.

Photo Album - Imgur 

Pic 1: The Salomon 7.5 on the left is not much smaller footprint-wise than the K2 8 on the right. The toe area is a bit more bulky, enough that the Medium flow binding cannot go over it even using the last tooth on the ladder and the other side of the strap extended all the way to the plastic guard edges holding it in.

Pic 2: Binding centering. This pic is using the burton channel holes, and as you can see, there is very little room to center the binding left or right. Less than half an inch. On the Large, it is currently centered pretty well and I have it all the way towards the rear. When I had the Mediums, it was actually mounted on a Lib board with traditional 4x4 mounts. In that case, the base plate is rotated from what you see in this pic, and you can slide it left or right along the 4x4 holes to center. On the medium binding on the lib board, I had it rotated and all the way to the right (rear), which brings it closer to center by about 0.5" or less. You can see based on the scratched paint in this pic that the center of the holes were used (because this is a pic of the large, which centers nicely enough using the center holes). On the Mediums, you would have seen that wear all the way to the bottom.

Pic 3: My older, size 8 K2 boots in the Large flow, similar to my previous pics. Note that the upper binding strap is all the way down (visible in next pics), in attempt to center the pressure at the instep area and uniformly around the boot. The green strap is as small as it will go, and as was the case with the Salomon boots, it just curls way up and may as well not exist. 

Pic 4: This is how much heel lift occurs with centering the upper strap and flexing toe-side. Not a whole lot, and it is possible to ride like that. I could probably live with that much heel lift if there were no other issues. In fact I would guess it is comparable to other bindings, haven't really checked. 

Pic 5 and 6: After lowering the highback and pulling my foot out after the initial setting, then reinserting as best as I could, much better than I could if my other foot was in and I was on snow, I re-did the same action from Pic 4. As you can see, there is more heel lift. Not nearly as bad as the Salomons, but not very good. After closing it upon reinsertion, I did observe the toe cap being more prone to sliding than my initial settings.

Pic 7: This is an attempt at "best fit" rather than even pressure. The problematic green strap fits over the middle of the foot nicely. The right side of the upper strap (not visible, but visible in the next pic) is not shoved so far down the strap that it's interfering with the cable. Although this setup looks like it fits reasonably and clean in all areas, there is far more pressure on the left side of my foot here, and plenty of soft on the right side to roll my ankle. The real issue is evident in the next pic.

Pic 8: Note that the strap is further out as mentioned above. This is with the ankle ratchet as tight as it will go, flexing toe side. Tons of heel lift.

Pic 9: This is roughly what the Salomon 7.5 boots looked like with overhang on the Flow size Medium binding. It's just an approximation and I'm actually showing the Large binding because I already returned the Medium. I rode on the Mediums like this, and aside from the centering issue mentioned above, the amount of toe overhang was really awkward and I could feel that corner through my boot when applying a lot of pressure for toe side turns/carves. The angle here looks like 2 inches but it was more like 1.5". 

Pic 10: For comparison, this is the same boot in a Size Medium K2 Sonic binding, with the footbed/gas pedal fully extended. Fits more or less perfectly, flush with the boot and negligible toe overhang - mostly just boot material.


To clarify, I don't care about fitting the K2 boots to the flows. They're my old pair and basically retired. My goal is to use the Salomons. I just wanted to demonstrate that even with those at size 8, it's a really poor fit for both the M and the L. However, if you see anything here that might make the Salomons fit *either* binding, or any adjustments I missed, I'm all ears. I'd have to return and exchange again, which they said I can't do after I ride on them, but I'll put up a fight if you think that the Mediums are workable despite the issues I highlighted.

If you have any Medium NXT flows in stock, I'd encourage you to grab a 7.5 or 8 boot and test it in there and take a look at the overhang. Given that I found it was huge with 2 different boots, I suspect your experience wouldn't be any different. I appreciate your help though, and although I already bought these from Evo (and your website suggests you are out of Mediums anyway, on the off chance that there is a way to make those work), I'll make a point of purchasing from you in the future


----------



## john doe

jtg said:


> There is no heel cup depth adjustment on these (that I can see), so it wasn't possible to put my boots back any further.


I think we have a winner. There absolutely is a heel cup adjustment on the NX2 bindings. There a two holes on the base to mount the highback/heel cup pivot. And they ship in the forward position. It seems you had the right size the first time.

Flow NX2 Series "How To" on Vimeo About 1:07 in it shows the heel cup adjustment.


----------



## t21

john doe said:


> I think we have a winner. There absolutely is a heel cup adjustment on the NX2 bindings. There a two holes on the base to mount the highback/heel cup pivot. And they ship in the forward position. It seems you had the right size the first time.
> 
> Flow NX2 Series "How To" on Vimeo About 1:07 in it shows the heel cup adjustment.


this^^ good catch john doe,hopefully that would be it and he can enjoy the snow and flow....


----------



## jtg

john doe said:


> I think we have a winner. There absolutely is a heel cup adjustment on the NX2 bindings. There a two holes on the base to mount the highback/heel cup pivot. And they ship in the forward position. It seems you had the right size the first time.
> 
> Flow NX2 Series "How To" on Vimeo About 1:07 in it shows the heel cup adjustment.


Damn! :RantExplode:

Yeah, I looked exactly like the sad face one at 1:08. 

There is no mention of that setting in the manual, and http://www.flow.com/support/binding-set-up just goes to an error page. The only centering option they show in the manual is the base plates.

I'll try and return them again. The sales guy said that a lot of people are having centering problems with them. I had my boots with me, which he test fitted, then agreed that the Medium was definitely not fitting correctly. I guess he was also unaware of that adjustment.

Anyway, thanks for pointing that out  I'm a little concerned that it still won't be enough clearance to make up for the overhang but I'll definitely give it a shot.


----------



## john doe

When I got my NX2-SE I was shocked at how shitty the included instructions were. Luckily I'm a gear whore and a geek so I knew basically everything about these bindings before I got them.


----------



## Wiredsport

> Yes. If you haven't looked recently, I'd suggest taking a look at how much space that really buys you on the flow plates. It's less than half an inch. After doing this, my toe overhang was about 1.5", and the heel of my boot was still about a quarter inch *inside* the edge of the board. As in, not even overhanging yet.


I see what is happening. You are using the Burton Channel holes which offer almost no movement from edge to edge. Riders with trad 4 hole patterns get over an inch of adjustment on the baseplate which would allow you perfect centerring on the same width deck.


----------



## john doe

Oh, one other thing I noticed. Since you are using a channel board you aren't set in what holes to use. Like you can turn the disk about 45 degrees and use two of the holes for teh 4X4 pattern to bolt down the binding. The degree numbers won't read right but that doesn't matter. Just another way to get more adjustment.

Wiredsports. Having you talked with anyone at Flow about the loose ratchet issue? If so what did they say.


----------



## jtg

Wiredsport said:


> I see what is happening. You are using the Burton Channel holes which offer almost no movement from edge to edge. Riders with trad 4 hole patterns get over an inch of adjustment on the baseplate which would allow you perfect centerring on the same width deck.


Nope, as noted here:



jtg said:


> Yes. If you haven't looked recently, I'd suggest taking a look at how much space that really buys you on the flow plates. It's less than half an inch. After doing this, my toe overhang was about 1.5", and the heel of my boot was still about a quarter inch *inside* the edge of the board. As in, not even overhanging yet.
> 
> 
> Pic 2: Binding centering. This pic is using the burton channel holes, and as you can see, there is very little room to center the binding left or right. Less than half an inch. On the Large, it is currently centered pretty well and I have it all the way towards the rear. *When I had the Mediums, it was actually mounted on a Lib board with traditional 4x4 mounts. In that case, the base plate is rotated from what you see in this pic, and you can slide it left or right along the 4x4 holes to center. On the medium binding on the lib board, I had it rotated and all the way to the right (rear), which brings it closer to center by about 0.5" or less.*


You don't get an inch, you get 0.5 inches in either direction from center. The fact that there is room to move it 0.5 inches *Forward* from center does not get you any extra room to move it closer to the back. BTW, you can do the same thing on the channel mounts by rotating the plate. Regardless, my usual board is a 4x4 and that is what I was testing the Mediums on when I had them.

So, from what I can tell, my only hope is to exchange for the Mediums again and use that 0.5" that I was already using combined with the heelcup depth adjustment john doe pointed out.

Edit: In fact I just measured, and on the traditional 4x4 holes, it's not even 0.5". From center, you can only move it forward or back slightly less than 3/8 of an inch, as measured from the center of the middle hole to the center of the forward-most (toe-side) hole. Not much room at all.


----------



## Wiredsport

Hi JTG,

If you are referring to using the non-channel holes for mounting on a channel board (there are only two channel holes) you should not.

When you have the Medium bindings back please send an updated photo and we will walk you through the best setup steps. In the meantime, Waht is the width of your board at the inserts where you are currently mounted?


----------



## jtg

Wiredsport said:


> Hi JTG,
> 
> If you are referring to using the non-channel holes for mounting on a channel board (there are only two channel holes) you should not.
> 
> When you have the Medium bindings back please send an updated photo and we will walk you through the best setup steps. In the meantime, Waht is the width of your board at the inserts where you are currently mounted?


No, sorry...disregard the board you see in the pictures. I have two boards. The pictures depict the Large bindings on a different board, which is centered fine. Those pictures were only for demonstrating boot fit problems on the Large.

When I tried to mount the Mediums, I used the 4x4 holes on a Lib Tech board with the normal 4x4 pattern. The 4x4 pattern on a 4x4 board lets you have some wiggle from from center in either direction, as you know. You can slide it in the mount holes in either direction by 3/8". 

After sliding it forward in the 4x4 on the 4x4 as much as possible (so, screws all the way to the end on the toe side), I was 3/8" closer to centering it, but with a boot in, there was still huge overhang on the toe side and the heel was not even overhanging yet.

Pics on the actual board:

Note: I am goofy, toes are on the left side.

This shows the 4x4 holes mounted centered:









My boot was way over the edge of the front and not over the back. So I moved these back as much as possible:









That brought me about 3/8" closer to the back, but it wasn't even close to enough. My boots looked like the example on the left here:










I did not know about the heelcup depth adjustment though, which john doe just pointed out. Depending how much room that buys me to get my boot back, it may solve my problem.



john doe said:


> Oh, one other thing I noticed. Since you are using a channel board you aren't set in what holes to use. Like you can turn the disk about 45 degrees and use two of the holes for teh 4X4 pattern to bolt down the binding. The degree numbers won't read right but that doesn't matter. Just another way to get more adjustment.


You can't actually do that btw. The 2x2 holes are slightly larger than the 4x4 holes, because the channel holes on the board have to fit through them. They're small cylinders on the board that protrude and stick up through the 2x2 holes, and don't fit through the 4x4 holes (I tried).


----------



## Wiredsport

Good info. You will want to use a medium binding and start with the in the furthest back position in the slide that is just over 1 inch. That will be the best starting point. From the looks of it you are working with a 25.5 cm foot and a 25.5 cm board (at your stance witdth). That allows of no barefoot overhang with any stance angle. That is what we have to work with so this is a precision operation . It is most important that you center your foot, not the boot or the binding. Please send a photo of the boot that you will use once you have it mounted with the medium binding as above and we can fine tune.


----------



## jtg

Wiredsport said:


> Good info. You will want to use a medium binding and start with the in the furthest back position in the slide that is just over 1 inch. That will be the best starting point. From the looks of it you are working with a 25.5 cm foot and a 25.5 cm board (at your stance witdth). That allows of no barefoot overhang with any stance angle. That is what we have to work with so this is a precision operation . It is most important that you center your foot, not the boot or the binding. Please send a photo of the boot that you will use once you have it mounted with the medium binding as above and we can fine tune.


I don't know where you are getting 1 inch from. Do you mean align them as shown in Pic #2 on my previous post? If so, you can see with the ruler that the left side of the plate goes from 3" in Pic 1, to 3 3/8" in Pic 2. A difference of only 3/8", not 1". 

I just want to make sure I am clear before exchanging them again, because it will be hard to return them a third time if this doesn't work


----------



## Wiredsport

jtg said:


> I don't know where you are getting 1 inch from. Do you mean align them as shown in Pic #2 on my previous post? If so, you can see with the ruler that the left side of the plate goes from 3" in Pic 1, to 3 3/8" in Pic 2. A difference of only 3/8", not 1".
> 
> I just want to make sure I am clear before exchanging them again, because it will be hard to return them a third time if this doesn't work


Hi,

You wont get a full slide length difference if you are adjusting from the middle of the slide. You will want to start at the xtreme of the slide with the binding pushed all the way back. That is as good as you are going to get in terms of baseplate with this binding, this 25.5 cm wide board and your 25.5 cm boot.


----------



## Trox

john doe said:


> Wiredsports. Having you talked with anyone at Flow about the loose ratchet issue? If so what did they say.


quote for answer


----------



## Wiredsport

Trox said:


> quote for answer


I brought this up at a sales meeting with Flow . Our rep was not aware of an issue, I displayed it on a binding by manually forcing the strap through the ratchet, he inquired how that would happen while riding, I offered some possibilities that were mentioned here, he asked if we were getting complaints from our customers, I told him that we were not but that there were some mentions from the online community, he said he would bring it up with the design team.


----------



## solucien

Wiredsport said:


> I brought this up at a sales meeting with Flow . Our rep was not aware of an issue, I displayed it on a binding by manually forcing the strap through the ratchet, he inquired how that would happen while riding, I offered some possibilities that were mentioned here, he asked if we were getting complaints from our customers, I told him that we were not but that there were some mentions from the online community, he said he would bring it up with the design team.


This and many other points in this thread have been noted, and are addressed;

- The LSR ratchet-buckle locking will improve and be more consistent among all buckles.
- The Hybrid toe-ladders will increase in length to accommodate more boot-sizes, and the V-toe (Y-shaped) medial ladder will get a slightly steeper angle for a better toecap strap fit. As can be seen in the how-to video's, you can also swap the toecaps and ride them more over-the-toe instead of the in-front-of-toe positioning.
- Stronger SupportPanels, and less sharp bottom edge.
- Stronger baseplate-insert for footbed adjustment-screw.
- Footbeds are now dual-density EVA BankBeds for more cushioning.
- EVA-pad underneath the mounting-disk.
- Extra ankle-ladderstrap position on the NASTY heelcup for increased individual adjustments.

For 2013, the NX2's will be lighter, better and nasty-er!!!


----------



## Aliaz

Just got back from 2 weeks of riding, and I have to say Im in love with my NX2-GT's 

Only encountered one problem, and I can't really figure out how to solve it.

I have the bindings set up exactly the same, same angles, same settings on all straps and I still get a bit of looseness on my right foot around the heel. Not enough to be a problem but enough to be a little annoying. Even with a lot of forward lean on my right foot I still get this problem. Any thoughts?


----------



## Wiredsport

Hi,

Is your foot sliipping in the boot or your boot in the binding?


----------



## john doe

solucien said:


> This and many other points in this thread have been noted, and are addressed;
> 
> - The LSR ratchet-buckle locking will improve and be more consistent among all buckles.
> - The Hybrid toe-ladders will increase in length to accommodate more boot-sizes, and the V-toe (Y-shaped) medial ladder will get a slightly steeper angle for a better toecap strap fit. As can be seen in the how-to video's, you can also swap the toecaps and ride them more over-the-toe instead of the in-front-of-toe positioning.
> - Stronger SupportPanels, and less sharp bottom edge.
> - Stronger baseplate-insert for footbed adjustment-screw.
> - Footbeds are now dual-density EVA BankBeds for more cushioning.
> - EVA-pad underneath the mounting-disk.
> - Extra ankle-ladderstrap position on the NASTY heelcup for increased individual adjustments.
> 
> For 2013, the NX2's will be lighter, better and nasty-er!!!


Will I be able to get these updated buckles through warranty so my current NX2 bindings work as advertised with out me having to jerry–rig them?


----------



## racer357

john, damn dude, give it a REST.... Call flow for god's sake. Wired sport is a vendor, not the mfg.

We all know you're not happy. None of us can fix it. FLOW can.


----------



## solucien

john doe said:


> Will I be able to get these updated buckles through warranty so my current NX2 bindings work as advertised with out me having to jerry–rig them?


Certainly! Just email [email protected] at the beginning of next season, and they will be available for you!
Sorry for your troubles this season, and stoked you are such a loyalist. Mention my name 'Solucien' in your email and you'll get hooked up!


----------



## racer357

solucien said:


> Certainly! Just email [email protected] at the beginning of next season, and they will be available for you!
> Sorry for your troubles this season, and stoked you are such a loyalist. Mention my name 'Solucien' in your email and you'll get hooked up!


Awesome!!! Thank you for giving him an answer, between this and the melted snow in Missouri, maybe every third post won't be the same question!!!


----------



## john doe

solucien said:


> Certainly! Just email [email protected] at the beginning of next season, and they will be available for you!
> Sorry for your troubles this season, and stoked you are such a loyalist. Mention my name 'Solucien' in your email and you'll get hooked up!


Awesome. I'll get the new ratchets next fall and if they work I'll be buying a set of the Fuse bindings as well.



racer357 said:


> Awesome!!! Thank you for giving him an answer, between this and the melted snow in Missouri, maybe every third post won't be the same question!!!


If you're referencing me and my incessant presence in this thread then just remember that I was right. I was not the only one with the issue and Flow felt the issue was enough to redesign the ratchets. Through the whole thread I also made every effort to help other people with their questions and problems. I never told anyone to not buy these bindings. I knew the fix was easy and that was all I wanted. 

As you said this is the last weekend for boarding in St. Louis and, not to long after, this forum will be a distant thought until next Fall. Just letting you know that so you don't have to worry about me going around being right and other crazy shit.


----------



## racer357

John, I was simply implying that you could have called flow and got an answer from the source much more easily.

I am glad flow will be taking care of you, I am a big fan of their bindings too.

I am waiting for the 2014 NASTY stuff beforeI buy, just in case.


----------



## Aliaz

Wiredsport said:


> Hi,
> 
> Is your foot sliipping in the boot or your boot in the binding?


Its definately the boot in the binding. Tried it without the boots on and on the left binding the boots doesnt move and on the right I can pull the boot up from the base a little bit.


----------



## Wiredsport

I am wondering if there might not be an inconsistancy in the manufacture of the boot (not uncommon).


----------



## jtg

Ok, so I got the mediums again. And by adjusting the heelcup as john doe pointed out, my boot does fit well on the board now.

So, I'm using the 7.5 Salomon boots in the Medium GT binding. And I'm STILL getting a lot of heel lift  

On top of that, the smaller toe straps on the medium seem to result in the loss of the ability to get my foot in place without re-adjusting. The toe strap just wants to go too low and I have to loosen it/pull it up/re-tighten every time. Although that is kind of disappointing because it defeats the purpose of speed entry, at least it's usable. The heel slip problem however is not usable. I haven't measured yet, but I feel it coming up, and usually even hear it as the back of my boot slides up and down the highback and squeaks.

Are there any adjustments to help with that? I have my highback lean set to the second line from the bottom. I could go a little further but that is starting to get aggressive.


----------



## john doe

Pictures, and maybe even video? With the NASTY system you should be able to tighten the straps to the point of pain while still getting your foot in easily. For the toe strap try swapping the left and right one so they are upside down. Some people have found that works better.


----------



## lexcorp

I'm looking to purchase the GT's soon when I find a good deal and was following this thread regarding the sizing/heal lift issues from JTG in this forum. 

I currently wear size 8 flow boots and was wondering if anyone knew if the Medium or Large would be better? 

My 2008 flow NXT-AT's I used a large but the ratchets near the ankle tightened all the way to the last click and it fit snug but I wish it had another 2 or 3 clicks to get it tighter...

Does anyone wear a size 8 and have a recommendation?


----------



## jtg

I haven't had time to put pics up yet but I have got it working a little better. Still a bit of heel lift sometimes and I have to tweak them throughout the day. As I said previously it seems like they never quite want to go in the same spot every time. It seems to be basically determined by the new toe strap, and if it's in a good place and fits your boot well. I make a point of lifting it up before inserting my foot which seems to help a bit. 

lexcorp, I suspect you will want the Mediums. Just be sure to find the heelcup adjustment  But it seems to be the case that you are better off as the largest foot in a smaller binding than as the smallest foot in the largest binding. All boots are different but I'd assume that if you have flow boots, the chart should be reliable when it says you'll fit both. Wiredsport can probably answer that better though.


----------



## jtg

Ok, well I just can't make these flows work. I thought I had it better but I definitely do not. I don't know if it's the design of the bindings, the shape of my boot, or just a bad combination of both. I've tweaked everything and cranked that thing so tight that I can't ride because it hurts, and I still get significant heel lift.

I think the problem might be that the upper part of the strap is too low on my boot, so increased tension isnt holding it back enough, its just pulling down. When you flex your ankles and lean forward, no matter how tight I make it, the heel still comes up. After I lock it in as tightly as I can, at the bottom of the run there is a ton of snow under my heel. The back of my boots also has a rubber strip, which makes kind of a squeak sound as it rubs against the binding, so I know it's lifting right away.

Maybe next season I'll try on some flow boots and see if they work better. I have to assume that's what they were designed with and maybe my boot just varies in shape too much. Either way I'll have to either buy new bindings or new boots, so we'll see what works. To be fair, I haven't tried these boots in other bindings yet...maybe it will be the case that they lift in those too.


----------



## midnightcaper

If u like the ease of the flows u might want to look into the gnu bindings same type deal they may fit your better. Just a thought


----------



## slyder

OK I have had the same issue this season as many of us with the toe strap. My issue is the strap will tighten on its own not allowing me to kick in. This got very frustrating by the end of the season.

Here is what I found. The toe ratchet lock is super loose and doesn't lock down properly allowing the toe strap to move up the ladder strap IE tightening it. Either from loading/unloading the chair, kicking snow or anything will make it tighten. 
He is a video of how loose it is, ** this is with the locking tab pushed into the locked position ** you notice the anke strap is solid and actually moves the strap as I wiggle it. The toe locking tab just bounces around and wont hold for SHIT. I really would like to resolve this for next season as I love this board/binding set-up I have


----------



## Donutz

Has there been any noise yet about any changes being made for 2014? Flow must have learned enough from the 2013 models to be able to make some adjustments for next season...


----------



## mikeg

I remembered seeing this about a month ago. Hope this helps.



solucien said:


> This and many other points in this thread have been noted, and are addressed;
> 
> - The LSR ratchet-buckle locking will improve and be more consistent among all buckles.
> - The Hybrid toe-ladders will increase in length to accommodate more boot-sizes, and the V-toe (Y-shaped) medial ladder will get a slightly steeper angle for a better toecap strap fit. As can be seen in the how-to video's, you can also swap the toecaps and ride them more over-the-toe instead of the in-front-of-toe positioning.
> - Stronger SupportPanels, and less sharp bottom edge.
> - Stronger baseplate-insert for footbed adjustment-screw.
> - Footbeds are now dual-density EVA BankBeds for more cushioning.
> - EVA-pad underneath the mounting-disk.
> - Extra ankle-ladderstrap position on the NASTY heelcup for increased individual adjustments.
> 
> For 2013, the NX2's will be lighter, better and nasty-er!!!





john doe said:


> Will I be able to get these updated buckles through warranty so my current NX2 bindings work as advertised with out me having to jerry–rig them?





solucien said:


> Certainly! Just email [email protected] at the beginning of next season, and they will be available for you!
> Sorry for your troubles this season, and stoked you are such a loyalist. Mention my name 'Solucien' in your email and you'll get hooked up!


----------



## slyder

I just got a replacement buckle for my 13's put them on the ladder strap and seems to hold better. 
I'm a bit un-happy as I have the SE's and they are color matched I got sent the basic black. Not sure if this is an up graded ratchet or just a new one from 13 model.

Happy it locks into place better but wont get to try them out for another 7 months :blink:

John Doe: /\ just got my replacment parts the other day. Wish they sent 2 rather than one I may contact them to get the other one as well


----------



## Ratsch-Bumm

solucien said:


> This and many other points in this thread have been noted, and are addressed;
> For 2013, the NX2's will be lighter, better and nasty-er!!!


Hi there!


what is about durability of wires on the new flows? do you have any complains? I have "old" 2008 nxt-frx but really i used it only for 36 days.

here is rear leg binding


----------



## Nivek

That's a Flowbissue of the past. I never experienced even excessive wear on my 2011 Quattros, 2012 M9se's, or my 2014 Fuse SE's. Dont hesitate to look into next years NX2 RS' s. They'll be way lighter than your FRX and honestly probably more responsive.


----------



## mr_____awesome

I want to get the nx2 rs, but im afraid that they will be too stiff and uncomfortable, should i get the nx2 at's instead? I am a free rider and will be putting these on a venture odin. Plz help.


----------



## Nivek

If you're worried about the stiffness just dropping to the AT won't really do that much. You're better off shooting for the Fuse RS or GT's.


----------



## Wiredsport

mr_____awesome said:


> I want to get the nx2 rs, but im afraid that they will be too stiff and uncomfortable, should i get the nx2 at's instead? I am a free rider and will be putting these on a venture odin. Plz help.


The differences between the two are I fusion vs A Fusion strap (more material and stiffer on the A fusion) and a Nylon vs and oversized asymmetrical Composite Fiber Support panel (again stiffer with more material). The support panel only makes up the top third of the highback.

Riders who love a stiff binding will love the RS. The strap and highback shaping is really refined so while they are stiff, they are also very comfortable for riders who love stiff.


----------



## mr_____awesome

Wiredsport said:


> The differences between the two are I fusion vs A Fusion strap (more material and stiffer on the A fusion) and a Nylon vs and oversized asymmetrical Composite Fiber Support panel (again stiffer with more material). The support panel only makes up the top third of the highback.
> 
> Riders who love a stiff binding will love the RS. The strap and highback shaping is really refined so while they are stiff, they are also very comfortable for riders who love stiff.


thanks, i think im going to get the rs's


----------



## Wiredsport

mr_____awesome said:


> thanks, i think im going to get the rs's


Stoked. We have lots of Larges and XL's in stock but no Mediums yet. Those should be in shortly.


----------



## mr_____awesome

Wiredsport said:


> Stoked. We have lots of Larges and XL's in stock but no Mediums yet. Those should be in shortly.


Thats perfect because my boot size is 13-14  haha


----------



## kino

is there any info about the weight of each model?


----------



## 2hipp4u

Wiredsport said:


> Stoked. We have lots of Larges and XL's in stock but no Mediums yet. Those should be in shortly.


Wired are you gonna be running any specials for forum members?


----------



## Wiredsport

kino said:


> is there any info about the weight of each model?


Not for a single pair, but I can tell you that 2,000 pair are very heavy. 

We will try to get some weights and photos soon. I can tell you that the production NX2's are _dramatically_ lighter than the 2012/13.


----------



## Wiredsport

2hipp4u said:


> Wired are you gonna be running any specials for forum members?


Please PM for pricing info.


----------



## jtg

Bought new boots for this year, not reduced footprint this time, hoping for a better fit in my Flow NX2 GTs. They are K2 Thraxis boots. Heel still comes up when leaning forward. Much less than with my previous Salomon boots, but still happening. For comparison, I put them in some cheap K2 Sonic bindings and they don't even come up a little.

So, who has these bindings and doesn't have heel lift? What boots are you using?


----------



## Wiredsport

Hi jtg,

Is your heel lifting inside the boot or is the boot lifting inside the binding? Please let us know what size of boot and binding you are using and post a photo of the issue if you can.


----------



## mr_____awesome

is flow doing any sales for black friday/cyber monday


----------



## Wiredsport

Flow MAP (Minimum Advertised Pricing) disallows and posted pricing at less than the set price. Forum members are always welcome to PM.


----------



## SnowMoose

Anyone have any real world experience on the new NX2 - GT's?


----------



## Nivek

SnowMoose said:


> Anyone have any real world experience on the new NX2 - GT's?


What would you like to know?


----------



## SnowMoose

Nivek said:


> What would you like to know?


Err, yes, sorry. That might be helpful.

I've read all the stuff from flow and our friends at wiredsport, etc on how good they are going to be. I would like to know if they've lived up to the hype.

Generally:
How is the quality of the build? Anything broken, torn, or prematurely busted?
Does the toe cap fit where it should?
Does is perform as expected?
Does the rear entry perform well as does it require (as per videos) a simple click up with the hands or does it need a herculean effort?
Are the flows without a toe cap better - the hybrid strap?


That kind of guff.


I've currently got a pair of K2 cts bindings and look forward to tossing them. Simply put, their rear entry system doesn't work nice and easily as the vids show. The cable slips out of the much to shallow tracking and even a medium firmness of the bindings requires a herculean effort to lock the bindings in.


(sorry for the rambling).


----------



## AIRider

I rode with flows ng2gts last year, size 13 boot, and they were amazing. The rear entry was so easy, I'm a big guy, 6'7 so sitting down to strap is a pain, this has solved my issue. The toe strap needs a little "fit bump" if that makes sense,it tends to slide down when the binding is empty, but it's a simple slide your boot in, lift the toe cap a bit for perfect fit, buckle down and go. 

It's not a perfect binding, but a really really good one none the less! And it solved a major issue for me, not having to sit down to strap. Plus the added stiffness is a bonus, my board is a 172 skunk ape, and no difficulty bending it whatsoever...

Will buy flow again. 

50 days + on them, and no issues.


----------



## 2hipp4u

SnowMoose said:


> Err, yes, sorry. That might be helpful.
> 
> I've read all the stuff from flow and our friends at wiredsport, etc on how good they are going to be. I would like to know if they've lived up to the hype.
> 
> Generally:
> How is the quality of the build? Anything broken, torn, or prematurely busted?
> Does the toe cap fit where it should?
> Does is perform as expected?
> Does the rear entry perform well as does it require (as per videos) a simple click up with the hands or does it need a herculean effort?
> Are the flows without a toe cap better - the hybrid strap?
> 
> 
> That kind of guff.
> 
> 
> I've currently got a pair of K2 cts bindings and look forward to tossing them. Simply put, their rear entry system doesn't work nice and easily as the vids show. The cable slips out of the much to shallow tracking and even a medium firmness of the bindings requires a herculean effort to lock the bindings in.
> 
> 
> (sorry for the rambling).


Quality of build is excellent in my opinion except for the locking ratchets, which will still move when locked.

Toecap is still kind of hokie if you ask me, I wish I would of gone with the hybrid strap. All boots are different and they may fit some better than others.

Heel lift is a bit of a problem and can be mostly eliminated with increased forward lean adjustment but doing that will also increase the amount of force it takes to lock the highback.

As others have said its not perfect but as far as whats out there its probably the best.


----------



## Nivek

For rear entry Flow is the best. No question.

The quality is on par with every other great brand out there. The GT's give you that super high performance feel with a blend of 2 strap and Flow strap feel. The Cap has a bit of a tweaked angle for 2014 compared to 2013 so they do fit a bit better and as always, you've got a 90% chance of a better fit if you swap your left and right to caps.


----------



## BigAL

I was wondering if you guy could tell me about the 2014 line. I have had flows since 2010 and I've heard for the SE bindings bigfooted guys get the short end of the stick in toe cap adjustability. I saw some say that those with size 12 or larger won't fit properly, and I don't want to pull triggers on something that isn't comfortable.


----------



## solucien

@BigAl
The 2014 toecaps have longer ladderstraps for better fit with bigger boots! :thumbsup:


----------



## AIRider

solucien said:


> @BigAl
> The 2014 toecaps have longer ladderstraps for better fit with bigger boots! :thumbsup:


nice, are they interchangeable with the 13 model?

this is what i have.


----------



## SnowMoose

AIRider said:


> I rode with flows ng2gts last year, size 13 boot, and they were amazing. The rear entry was so easy, I'm a big guy, 6'7 so sitting down to strap is a pain, this has solved my issue. The toe strap needs a little "fit bump" if that makes sense,it tends to slide down when the binding is empty, but it's a simple slide your boot in, lift the toe cap a bit for perfect fit, buckle down and go.
> 
> It's not a perfect binding, but a really really good one none the less! And it solved a major issue for me, not having to sit down to strap. Plus the added stiffness is a bonus, my board is a 172 skunk ape, and no difficulty bending it whatsoever...
> 
> Will buy flow again.
> 
> 50 days + on them, and no issues.



Thanks for your reply. I thought my board was big at 162 cm!!

As you're a giant... how is the ease of 'clicking in'? The vids show that one pulls the highback up which makes the 'tab' at the back pop out, then you just grab it and click it into place. 

Is that really how easy it is? My K2 cinch has an extra plastic loop (like a big cable tie) at the back which you obv grab and yank up.



2hipp4u said:


> Quality of build is excellent in my opinion except for the locking ratchets, which will still move when locked.
> 
> Toecap is still kind of hokie if you ask me, I wish I would of gone with the hybrid strap. All boots are different and they may fit some better than others.
> 
> Heel lift is a bit of a problem and can be mostly eliminated with increased forward lean adjustment but doing that will also increase the amount of force it takes to lock the highback.
> 
> As others have said its not perfect but as far as whats out there its probably the best.


Thanks for the feedback too.

The lack of toe strap seems weird to me. But it seems the hybrid makes up for it by having a large foot clamp down system? My K2's get some heel lift as well so I have to tweak it a bit on the slopes to get it right.


CAN I JUST SAY....That the order of AIrider then your avatars is hilarious and accurate in this case. You two should always post one after the other.



Nivek said:


> For rear entry Flow is the best. No question.
> 
> The quality is on par with every other great brand out there. The GT's give you that super high performance feel with a blend of 2 strap and Flow strap feel. The Cap has a bit of a tweaked angle for 2014 compared to 2013 so they do fit a bit better and as always, you've got a 90% chance of a better fit if you swap your left and right to caps.


Thanks! I've never heard that about the left and right swapping! (unless you were joking then I look like an idiot....and I don't need anyone's help too look like one!)


It's good to hear all this info. Now I just need Mr Wiredsport to knock off 60% and we'll be sweet. :thumbsup:


Thanks guys! Take the rest of the week off.


----------



## solucien

they absolutely are!
just contact the Flow warranty department and they'll get you a pair of the longer ones.



AIRider said:


> nice, are they interchangeable with the 13 model?
> 
> this is what i have.


----------



## supham

I have an old pair of K2 Cinch that I'm thinking of replacing with the NXT2-SE. I can get them for about $180. Good deal?


----------



## Wiredsport

supham said:


> I have an old pair of K2 Cinch that I'm thinking of replacing with the NXT-SE. I can get them for about $180. Good deal?


That is so 2011. Kidding. The NXT was awesome but there have been some very worth upgrades in the newer Fuses and NX2's. If you can swing it...


----------



## supham

Wiredsport said:


> That is so 2011. Kidding. The NXT was awesome but there have been some very worth upgrades in the newer Fuses and NX2's. If you can swing it...


Sorry... let me start over (and edit my original post)

Was thinking of getting the NXT2-SE for $180.


----------



## Wiredsport

supham said:


> Sorry... let me start over (and edit my original post)
> 
> Was thinking of getting the NXT2-SE for $180.


No such bird sir. NX2 or NXT?


----------



## Anaru

Great binding ride wise. Issue I had is that part of the high back (plastic part) snapped off from the screws when I was flipping them up. Make sure to pull from the back lever when strapping in not the high back. Silicon and putting the screws back in fixed the prob but come across as flimsy to me. But as a said great flexible ride! Nx2-SE I'm referring to


----------



## djsaad1

Anaru said:


> Great binding ride wise. Issue I had is that part of the high back (plastic part) snapped off from the screws when I was flipping them up. Make sure to pull from the back lever when strapping in not the high back. Silicon and putting the screws back in fixed the prob but come across as flimsy to me. But as a said great flexible ride! Nx2-SE I'm referring to


I had the same thing happen to me last year with the nx2-se on my second day and the high back got lost somewhere on the mountain. Luckily I was able to return them to dogfunk. 

I ordered this years nx2-at's and it doesn't seem as flimsy as the nx2-se from last year.


----------



## Anaru

djsaad1 said:


> I had the same thing happen to me last year with the nx2-se on my second day and the high back got lost somewhere on the mountain. Luckily I was able to return them to dogfunk.
> 
> I ordered this years nx2-at's and it doesn't seem as flimsy as the nx2-se from last year.


Luckily (or unluckily) mine broke in my hand. First run of the day too but went and had them repaired and smashed beers while I waited lol


----------



## supham

Wiredsport said:


> No such bird sir. NX2 or NXT?


I'll get it correct one of these posts... I'm looking at the NX2 ES and the NX2 GT.

I work ski patrol, and having a quick in/out binding is a must. We get a good deal from Flow. I believe $180 and $200. Is the NX2 GT worth the extra $20? ($200 total)


----------



## Wiredsport

supham said:


> I'll get it correct one of these posts... I'm looking at the NX2 ES and the NX2 GT.
> 
> I work ski patrol, and having a quick in/out binding is a must. We get a good deal from Flow. I believe $180 and $200. Is the NX2 GT worth the extra $20? ($200 total)


Got it. You are getting an amazing Ski Patrol deal. STOKED. The bindings are very similar so no wrong answers. In terms of ride you will feel _very_ subtle differences.


----------



## larrytbull

Seems I got in on a similar santa deal from flow.
called them asking about the nx2 and fuse line. 

I have k2 cinch ctx, there is really alot i like about the adjustability of the bindings but they are heavy and my arms get so sore from locking and unlocking the bindings all day.
it is a real chore.

searching for something easier I tried the 2013 gnu weird bindings, and after a week using them I am sending them back.
They are easier to snap in but

I have 2 issues with them 

1. boot toe never seems to get in toe cap securely, no matter how i adjust. since toecap is at a fixed height, i can only move forward or back

2. trying to get them on or off on an slope, is a chore, since the latch goes 90 to the ground and prevents them from fully opening


I called flow asking for info on two models 
the fuse-se and the nx2-se i was interested in each because of the canted footbeds.
(a must for me as I have bad knees)
and the hybrid toe cap, which seems to solve the issue i had with the Gnu's



I explained my issues with their competitions bindings one by one, to see if they were different. I also asked if there was any 2013 models since my budget is limited, they could not find any in stock
Since they could not they hooked me up for xmas with a deal of all deals on an nx2-se. 
I am so stoked 
I am hopefull that i will finally find an easy in easy out binding.

Even if they don't work out I will never bad mouth flow as they are a real stand up company who stands behind their product and willing to go the extra mile to help some one out


----------



## NickShake

Gah I remember when these bad boys first premiered, I have wanted a pair for quite some time now. Still havent managed to get some lol


----------



## SnowMoose

larrytbull said:


> Seems I got in on a similar santa deal from flow.
> called them asking about the nx2 and fuse line.
> 
> I have k2 cinch ctx, there is really alot i like about the adjustability of the bindings but they are heavy and my arms get so sore from locking and unlocking the bindings all day.
> it is a real chore.
> 
> searching for something easier I tried the 2013 gnu weird bindings, and after a week using them I am sending them back.
> They are easier to snap in but
> 
> I have 2 issues with them
> 
> 1. boot toe never seems to get in toe cap securely, no matter how i adjust. since toecap is at a fixed height, i can only move forward or back
> 
> 2. trying to get them on or off on an slope, is a chore, since the latch goes 90 to the ground and prevents them from fully opening
> 
> 
> I called flow asking for info on two models
> the fuse-se and the nx2-se i was interested in each because of the canted footbeds.
> (a must for me as I have bad knees)
> and the hybrid toe cap, which seems to solve the issue i had with the Gnu's
> 
> 
> 
> I explained my issues with their competitions bindings one by one, to see if they were different. I also asked if there was any 2013 models since my budget is limited, they could not find any in stock
> Since they could not they hooked me up for xmas with a deal of all deals on an nx2-se.
> I am so stoked
> I am hopefull that i will finally find an easy in easy out binding.
> 
> Even if they don't work out I will never bad mouth flow as they are a real stand up company who stands behind their product and willing to go the extra mile to help some one out



Waaaait a moment.

I too am looking to get out of my k2's and into flows. You mean to say all I have to do is ring them and I'll get a much better deal than online retailers??


----------



## larrytbull

When I called it was not my intent to find a deal. I was just trying.to.justify spending a lot more.money. mind you I am very chatty so I guess the csr. Was feeling the xmas spirit abd hooked me up. I was trying to find a 2013 model because of price. And it looks like I won the lottery of csr's. Worth a shot though


----------



## tonicusa

Does Flow make anything with an adjustable heel cup/length? I have a boot size that often forces me to run my binding plates across the board toe to heel, so I am always looking for bindings with increased adjustability in this direction.


----------



## cav0011

Flows binding plate has about 40 holes in it. You can adjust both heel to toe and nose to tail at the same time on it, well at least the older ones.


----------



## tonicusa

Thanks, I'm going to try a pair. I'm currently riding the Burton Genesis, can anyone recommend something similar in the Flow line? I'm not ready to read Flow reviews for three days


----------



## jtg

If anyone has a higher end binding from another manufacturer that they haven't abused much, and they want to try Flows, I'd consider trades for my 2013 NX2-GTs (Medium). PM me what you have if interested. I probably put 15 days on them. I do have the updated ladders from Flow as well, to fix the issue discussed earlier in the thread with the front straps tightening when your foot is out.


----------



## mr_____awesome

just ordered 2014 nx2 rs :yahoo: stoked!


----------



## larrytbull

mr_____awesome said:


> just ordered 2014 nx2 rs :yahoo: stoked!


just got my nx2-se's and my focus hylite boots.....ups just dropped them off at my door can't wait to give then a run:yahoo:


----------



## SnowMoose

larrytbull said:


> When I called it was not my intent to find a deal. I was just trying.to.justify spending a lot more.money. mind you I am very chatty so I guess the csr. Was feeling the xmas spirit abd hooked me up. I was trying to find a 2013 model because of price. And it looks like I won the lottery of csr's. Worth a shot though


Ahh, ok. I was kinda hoping that was the status quo of phone calling. (not the rock band)


----------



## mr_____awesome

larrytbull said:


> just got my nx2-se's and my focus hylite boots.....ups just dropped them off at my door can't wait to give then a run:yahoo:


ups just dropped my rs's off. It took me awhile to get them set up. Cant wait till i get to try them out out next next week along with my venture odin :>


----------



## stark6935

What is the front strap issue? I just bought some five se 2013 bindings, and I'm wondering if this affects me?


----------



## supham

stark6935 said:


> What is the front strap issue? I just bought some five se 2013 bindings, and I'm wondering if this affects me?


When you have the buckle in the lock position is should not move. People are accidentally kicking the front toe strap while skating. When they kick it, the buckle tightens. You don't notice it until you go to strap in the next run.

Mine will do this but I skate 99.9 percent with my foot behind the board. I have yet to accidentally tighten the buckle.


----------



## Jake

I got Flow Talon 2013/14 boots size 10.5 and NX2-AT size L 

The back of the binding is very narrow (where the NASTY joints are) When coming in I cant go straightly from back, have to step in from top.

It actually damages the Flow Talon shoes - there are rubbed spots from the outside of the shoes 0.5 cm in diameter where the shoes touches the joints. the black textile is rubbed you can see white inner part.

Do I have set the bindings bad, as it does not seems to or its just a bad boots/binding combo.

To be honest so far the damage is just visual and it seems to not get any worse. But its strange to see this issue from top products from same company


----------



## t21

Jake said:


> I got Flow Talon 2013/14 boots size 10.5 and NX2-AT size L
> 
> The back of the binding is very narrow (where the NASTY joints are) When coming in I cant go straightly from back, have to step in from top.
> 
> It actually damages the Flow Talon shoes - there are rubbed spots from the outside of the shoes 0.5 cm in diameter where the shoes touches the joints. the black textile is rubbed you can see white inner part.
> 
> Do I have set the bindings bad, as it does not seems to or its just a bad boots/binding combo.
> 
> To be honest so far the damage is just visual and it seems to not get any worse. But its strange to see this issue from top products from same company


Not sure why your boot does it cuz I though that flow boots should have no issues with the bindings:dunno: I do have that issue with mine and I have a 32 Focus boa boots sz.10 I'm used to slipping in from the top but once in a while I'd step in from the back and it gets stuck, it is annoying but I just laugh when it happens. not really have any damage on my boot but scuff marks and its no big deal. I won't trade my bindings for anything:thumbsup:


----------



## larrytbull

Did you move the high backs back one notch like in video I did that on my nx2 se


----------



## crazyhair

I was using a set of fuse se today for the first time and I was having an issues with the toe cap moving down every time i kicked in. I had to loosen it up move it over my toe and then tighten it down like a normal binding... Is this normal?


----------



## mikeg

crazyhair said:


> I was using a set of fuse se today for the first time and I was having an issues with the toe cap moving down every time i kicked in. I had to loosen it up move it over my toe and then tighten it down like a normal binding... Is this normal?


Have you flipped and switched straps yet? If not, give that a try. Left to right and right to left.


----------



## larrytbull

supham said:


> When you have the buckle in the lock position is should not move. People are accidentally kicking the front toe strap while skating. When they kick it, the buckle tightens. You don't notice it until you go to strap in the next run.
> 
> Mine will do this but I skate 99.9 percent with my foot behind the board. I have yet to accidentally tighten the buckle.


I did not see this issue, but I did have the buckle on the toe strap come open a lot today. This is the non ratchet lock. Called flow and they are sending me a replacement buckle. Let's hope that solves it. Other than that issue, these are definitely the best rear entry binding I have tried. Have the k2 cinch ctx and just sent back the gnu weird


----------



## jtg

I also have the boot damage on my K2 Thraxis for the same reason. Lower ankle on both sides of each foot, started after my first day out in them.


----------



## crazyhair

mikeg said:


> Have you flipped and switched straps yet? If not, give that a try. Left to right and right to left.


I'll try that and let you know how it works out. Thanks


----------



## SnowMoose

Well.....I hope they work as I just got a new pair of NX2-GT's for Christmas!

wooot!


----------



## t21

Has anyone tried out the Freeballer FR bindings yet?


----------



## ksup3erb

crazyhair said:


> I'll try that and let you know how it works out. Thanks


This happened to me last year with a pair of Flows. Known problem. Solved it by layering up some electrical tape (the black rubbery kind) underneath the ladder to provide more thickness.


----------



## mr_____awesome

so i tried my 2014 nx2 rs out yesturday. This is my first time owning flows. 50% of the time my boot wouldnt go in far enought to get the highback up. Is this just because i have a large boot (14). Any suggestions?


----------



## Wiredsport

mr_____awesome said:


> so i tried my 2014 nx2 rs out yesturday. This is my first time owning flows. 50% of the time my boot wouldnt go in far enought to get the highback up. Is this just because i have a large boot (14). Any suggestions?


Hi,

This likely can be adjusted with setup. 

A bit of history first. Before NASTY (active strap technology - which raises the strap slightly on your NX2's) all Flow bindings functioned like what you are describing. By that I mean that when you initially step/kick in, the heel of your boot would hang over the reclined highback (typically by 1-2 inches). That was normal and it was part of the design. From there the process was to reach down, grab the highback, and at the same time weight your heel and lift the highback. That motion would shoehorn your foot into place for a great fit.

So, how does NASTY change that? That depends on setup. If the strap is adjusted very tight, the small amount of strap lift that NASTY gives might not be enough to allow a full step/kick in (especially with size 14 boots). In that case you may still use a bit of the old technique. The other way to go would be to initially set the strap a bit looser (knowing that NASTY will tighten it down a bit upon highback closure). A third option is to start with the ratchets very loose and then take a few cranks on the ratchets after you unload the lift.

Stoked!


----------



## slyder

Well I've been having issues with my 2012 NX2 SE's and I found out what the problem is. Look where the white circles are in these pics.




















These are cam levers that ride on a dimple stamped into both sides of the steel ratchet housing. 
When the plastic locking tab on the ratchet is pushed down these cams get held down by those dimples keeping the locking tab down and locked into place. 

What happens with use is these plastic tabs wear out. Mine are gone, not allowing the tab to stay down and allowing the ratchet to tighten when my boot is not in the binding. Hence making it impossible to kick in without loosening the strap IE: loosening it prior to kicking in or when I release the high back, either way totally defeating the purpose of Flows. 

Any solutions??? I'm going to contact Flow again, and hopefully WiredSport has a contact there as well. 

I have gotten a replacement ratchet but it is the same design with me experiencing the same issues :angry:


----------



## mr_____awesome

Wiredsport said:


> Hi,
> 
> This likely can be adjusted with setup.
> 
> A bit of history first. Before NASTY (active strap technology - which raises the strap slightly on your NX2's) all Flow bindings functioned like what you are describing. By that I mean that when you initially step/kick in, the heel of your boot would hang over the reclined highback (typically by 1-2 inches). That was normal and it was part of the design. From there the process was to reach down, grab the highback, and at the same time weight your heel and lift the highback. That motion would shoehorn your foot into place for a great fit.
> 
> So, how does NASTY change that? That depends on setup. If the strap is adjusted very tight, the small amount of strap lift that NASTY gives might not be enough to allow a full step/kick in (especially with size 14 boots). In that case you may still use a bit of the old technique. The other way to go would be to initially set the strap a bit looser (knowing that NASTY will tighten it down a bit upon highback closure). A third option is to start with the ratchets very loose and then take a few cranks on the ratchets after you unload the lift.
> 
> Stoked!


Thanks for a quick reply. tomorrow i will try to that :> I also probably have to get used to them cuz im so used to the traditional ratchets and ladders. Also i was surprised to see so many people with flow bindings in the lift lines


----------



## mr_____awesome

one more quick question. This may be stupid, but do the ratchets go on the inside or outside? I may have my bindings switched


----------



## slyder

mr_____awesome said:


> one more quick question. This may be stupid, but do the ratchets go on the inside or outside? I may have my bindings switched


outsides of binding


----------



## mr_____awesome

slyder said:


> outsides of binding


thats what i was thinking, i must have been asleep when i slapped my bindings on. I think i got them on backwards. facepalm :blush:


----------



## zazox

*Highback*

Guys, a bit of a stupid quesiton:
Do you keep your rear highback open when on the lift? Or do you lock it? Just seems to me that an open highback will be catching on the snow, lift itself, skiers and so on, which can result in breaking it. How are you rocking those flows of yours on the lifts?


----------



## john doe

Always open. Any dragging in the snow it does is unnoticeable and I don't see how the highback could ever get caught on the lift. I never have to worry about catching on something (skier, lift line poles, ect) since I always push with my foot to the heel side.


----------



## zazox

Thanks JD, but what about all of us that are skating the usual "foot in front of the board" way? I can just see the top part of the highback getting snapped on some rented ski poles that were just stuck into the icy floor of the ski lift approach line with a force of a drunken yeti. Mind you, it's Europe we are talking about. Perhaps it's easier to just pop it open once on the lift, so am still curious to hear other flowing shredders out there.


----------



## Wiredsport

The highbacks do not lay flat when reclined (there is always an upwards angle). I can see your concern but I am confident that you will be pleasantly relieved when you have ridden your Flow's for a while.


----------



## larrytbull

i always leave them down


----------



## zazox

Thanks guys, will rock my flows commando style  and see how it goes. Hope it doesn't result in any heavy bruising (of the flows or those skiers responsible).


----------



## ThisIsSnow

So i asked this in a separate thread, but noone responded...

I was trying to rotate the highbacks on my 2013 M9's, but it was a PITA as the highback keeps trying to snap back into the original position after a day's worth of runs.

I went on Flow's website to see if I was doing it wrong, but I wasn't. However I stumbled upon another method to adjust the highbacks - apparently you can move the upper part of the highback left or right (see 2:05 to 2:30 of this video).

here's a picture of what i'm talking about. The top part of the highback is moved to the right (see the position of the screw circled in red) so it's off-center.









What is the point of that (Flow calls it a "support panel adjustment")? Does this work like rotating the highbacks? Moving the plate left/right doesn't seem to change the angle of the force like rotating the highback does. I couldn't find much info on this online.

Anyone care to shed some light on this?

Thanks!


----------



## tran0203

Wiredsport-

I plan on purchasing the 2014 Flow Fuse SE binding or Fuse GT binding to mount on a 2013 Burton Super Hero. I'm leaning towards the Fuse SE since this board has a pretty soft flex so it would match up nicely. Any real difference between the 2 bindings besides stiffness?

I have 2 different pairs of Men's Burton boots sized 7.5 and 8 so I leaning towards the medium size binding. I think the large binding might give me a slightly sloppy fit.

Your site has the best price plus the free pair of goggles is a nice bonus.


----------



## Wiredsport

In terms of the base flexing or not flexing with the softer flex of the board that will be the same on each of the bindings. The GT is significantly stiffer above the heel however. I think you have the right plan with the SE for what you are looking to do. That will be a well matched setup. 7.5 and 8 are overlap sizes but Medium would be my top choice.

STOKED!


----------



## tran0203

Thanks for the response. I ordered some medium 2014 Flow Fuse SE bindings yesterday from wiredsport. I'll try to do a review after I get some time on them. I've got some older Burton C02 and last years K2 CTX cinch bindings so this should be interesting.


----------



## mr_____awesome

O.K, so i figured what was confusing me so much about my bindings. I had them switched (front in back and back in front), but i had the shock absorbing thing that goes over the bolts on the correct side. So it looked like they were on correct but the ratchets were on the inside. :blush: lol


----------



## whiskaz

I got a set of 2014 NX2-RSes from my wife for Christmas. Got 3 days in on them over the weekend. I'm coming from a much softer Burton binding (because a few years ago I really didn't know what I was looking for and then I kept waiting for and missing out on bindings during end of season sales). I'm riding a 2011 NS Heritage (this is my 4th season on it...though my seasons are typically less than 10 days each because I'm 2-3 hours from the nearest hill). 

Anyway, I loved them. They seem like a nice match for the Heritage. It's probably more board/binding than I personally need for the majority of my riding (Snowshoe, WV groomers) but I still love the Heritage and the NX2-RS combo. 

I didn't spend a ton of time setting them up. Tightened/loosened the straps some on the hill but otherwise, rode them as is over the weekend. I may look into tweaking them but the basic setup worked well. Most of the time I was able to step in and go easily enough. A few times it was awkward (and exponentially so since everyone is sitting down strapping in traditionally). I found the easiest way to do it was to face up hill with my toe edge dug in and then slide my foot in, reach back and pull the highback up. The highback mechanism required quite a bit of force to lock in (but the bindings never felt too tight so...). I snapped it against my thumb once and hurt like a SOB. 

Again, I normally just cruise down groomers but like to go a little fast and make a lot of quick turns. This combo seems great for that. However, I was with a bunch of guys this weekend who wanted to mess around in the park...which is not something I've ever really done. It's an area of my riding that, even at 33 (almost 34), I'd like to progress on. I actually had a blast hitting the smaller features... rails that you basically ride up on and off, some pretty small kickers, etc. I didn't get too crazy by any means and I know the Heritage/NX2-RS is definitely not meant for the park but still...I had fun and look forward to doing more of it whenever I get bored going downhill


----------



## Zone

The 2014 flow nx2-at is sweet, like the option of having a tradition strap on the hill, but where its flat i can flow strap in.


----------



## solucien

Hi TIS,

Yes, it is kind of similar like hiback rotation. It just allows you to wreak your settings more, and align the hiback with your boot and board.
On a Flow binding the force is picked up very efficiently by the cable-attachment to the hiback anyways, so you won't loose too much force regardless. It's more about the feel and comfort.

enjoy!





ThisIsSnow said:


> So i asked this in a separate thread, but noone responded...
> 
> I was trying to rotate the highbacks on my 2013 M9's, but it was a PITA as the highback keeps trying to snap back into the original position after a day's worth of runs.
> 
> I went on Flow's website to see if I was doing it wrong, but I wasn't. However I stumbled upon another method to adjust the highbacks - apparently you can move the upper part of the highback left or right (see 2:05 to 2:30 of this video).
> 
> here's a picture of what i'm talking about. The top part of the highback is moved to the right (see the position of the screw circled in red) so it's off-center.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is the point of that (Flow calls it a "support panel adjustment")? Does this work like rotating the highbacks? Moving the plate left/right doesn't seem to change the angle of the force like rotating the highback does. I couldn't find much info on this online.
> 
> Anyone care to shed some light on this?
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## djsaad1

I was at keystone last month riding the nx2-at's for the first time and loved them. Had a perfect time from the second I got in them

I ended up switching boots from Nitro selects to k2 thraxis and went to Jackson hole for a couple days. I had a miserable time in Jackson hole couldn't get my front foot to hold an edge at all. The only thing I changed was my boots, and I couldn't figure out what was wrong. 

I didn't even think it was possible to catch so many edges with a full rocker board, but I felt like a complete beginner again. 

The boots were centered on the board, the only thing I can think of is that the boots were not on the heel cup enough, but I find it really weird that a change in boots would make such a difference. 

Very odd, either way I am returning these boots because the boa snapped, I might as well get another pair of Nitro selects again.


----------



## Wangta

Hey guys - so I've been eyeying the 2014 Nx2-RS for awhile now. Backcountry just dropped the price to $270. 

I'm coming from the Flow NX-FSE, which I've ridden for the past couple seasons. I really like them, but am mainly thinking about the NX2 for the Nasty system to get a tighter fit. Anybody else upgrade from a similar setup and has it been worth it? 

In my research, it seems the NX2-RS is quite a bit heavier then the FTSE. I ride a lot of pow, and typically try and stay as light as possible. Curious if this has been a big deal to people?


----------



## Wangta

Also, I lost a bunch of screws over the years for my FSEs, like teh bolts to adjust the foot pads and the plate cover. Anybody know where I can get some replacement screws? I've called FLow multiple times with no help.


----------



## eelpout

Been a Flow user for years, NXT-AT's, M11's etc.

I've got 2013 NX2-SE's from last season and it's definitely a love-hate relationship. Once I get them on, their super comfortable. But, I call these the anti-Flows's because on the hill, 75% of the time I can't get my Van Contra boots into them without undoing the main Hybrid strap a couple clicks. The NASTY system just doesn't accommodate my boots that well and it's not very Flow-like. And that toe strap? I refer to it as the "Strap of Annoyance." Even with flip-reverse it requires fiddling after every chair lift.

One thing I will say about this Hybrid PowerCap strap system is that on big powder days when you get stuck in deep snow like I did at Vail last week, it *is* easier to get out of than the conventional Flow PowerStrap, which I kinda like.

Has anyone with 2013's received the 2014 mods through warranty and found much of an improvement in boot accommodation?


----------



## Aliaz

Hi guys. 

Got new boots and they seen to be smaller on the outside to area.
Tried to change the toe straps from left to right and vice versa on my 2013 nx2 gt but cant get the toestraps loose. There are small hooks on one side and i cant the the straps loose (on the non lsr strap side)

Any ideas?


----------



## john doe

Pull harder on the toe straps to get them past the little bumps/barbs. It won't hurt anything.


----------



## jtg

eelpout said:


> Been a Flow user for years, NXT-AT's, M11's etc.
> 
> I've got 2013 NX2-SE's from last season and it's definitely a love-hate relationship. Once I get them on, their super comfortable. But, I call these the anti-Flows's because on the hill, 75% of the time I can't get my Van Contra boots into them without undoing the main Hybrid strap a couple clicks. The NASTY system just doesn't accommodate my boots that well and it's not very Flow-like. And that toe strap? I refer to it as the "Strap of Annoyance." Even with flip-reverse it requires fiddling after every chair lift.
> 
> One thing I will say about this Hybrid PowerCap strap system is that on big powder days when you get stuck in deep snow like I did at Vail last week, it *is* easier to get out of than the conventional Flow PowerStrap, which I kinda like.
> 
> Has anyone with 2013's received the 2014 mods through warranty and found much of an improvement in boot accommodation?


The updated ratchets were just for a slipping issue on the toe straps. I can confirm that they made no difference whatsoever.


----------



## john doe

jtg said:


> The updated ratchets were just for a slipping issue on the toe straps. I can confirm that they made no difference whatsoever.


Yep. I never got the "updated" ratchets for my NX2-SE's but I did buy this years Fuse-SE's. The ratchets slip about as often as my others. Maybe a little less. I've got an idea for an easy fix that I will be trying this weekend. If it works I'll post pics and instructions.


----------



## Aliaz

john doe said:


> Pull harder on the toe straps to get them past the little bumps/barbs. It won't hurt anything.


Thanks for the quick reply, you just saved my holiday.:thumbsup:


----------



## PalmerFreak

Mounted my new NX2-RS bindings this past weekend (bought them from WiredSport and got great service) and they're great bindings. However, I found a couple of annoying things:

1- I hadn't noticed that the inside straps are not ratcheted. You slide them through and tighten them by clamping down a lever. I'm not sure why they changed this but it made tweaking the powerstrap a pain in the @ss. There may be a logical reason for this but it seems like a step backward - maybe they're trying to save a few bucks. :dunno:

2- The screws that secure the high backs (had to move mine back to fit my boots correctly) are loctited in and are a bitch to remove - I almost stripped two of the screws. It's really important to have a long #3 phillips head screw driver to make this work and even then it can be sketchy.

I've owned 5 pairs of Flow's and understand that they take a bit of tweaking but I had more "WTF" moments with these than I have with any of the others that I've owned. 

Overall I love the bindings, new ratchets/locks are a nice upgrade, the NASTY system makes it easier to get in/out, and my knees are going to thank me for the canted footbeds.


----------



## Sprockett

I got original NX2-ATs last year. I do like them better then the 2012 NXT-ATs I had the year before...the real ratchets, NASTY, canted, aluminum, etc. I never minded the fact that the one side of the power strap is non-ratcheting. Once it's set, you only need to adjust the other side and know one side never moves, not even accidentally so its a trade off I like.

Just ordered a pair of NX2-RS, should have them next week.

My complaints. The bindings wore a hole right through my brand new, nearly $400 Salomon Malamutes boots in just a few days. The nylon portion of the highback that adjusts up, down, and rotates has a lip at the bottom below where the padding starts and if your boots aren't rubber that high up, they will cut right into it. This lip also gives the highback the ability to catch the rubber part of the sole and tear it away from the boot.

I ended up grinding the lip away with a dremel.


----------



## djsaad1

PalmerFreak said:


> Mounted my new NX2-RS bindings this past weekend (bought them from WiredSport and got great service) and they're great bindings. However, I found a couple of annoying things:
> 
> 1- I hadn't noticed that the inside straps are not rathcheted. You slide them through and tighten them by clamping down a lever. I'm not sure why they changed this but it made tweaking the powerstrap a pain in the @ss. There may be a logical reason for this but it seems like a step backward - maybe they're trying to save a few bucks. :dunno:
> 
> 2- The screws that secure the high backs (had to move mine back to fit my boots correctly) are loctited in and are a bitch to remove - I almost stripped two of the screws. It's really important to have a long #3 phillips head screw driver to make this work and even then it can be sketchy.
> 
> I've owned 5 pairs of Flow's and understand that they take a bit of tweaking but I had more "WTF" moments with these than I have with any of the others that I've owned.
> 
> Overall I love the bindings, new ratchets/locks are a nice upgrade, the NASTY system makes it easier to get in/out, and my knees are going to thank me for the canted footbeds.


Did you ever get them tweaked right? I was able to get my old nxt fse's dialed in perfectly to my boot. And even though it was a little harder to get in and out of them it was worth it over having to keep messing with the new nx2 at's. 

I am starting to wish I never sold my nxt fse's.


----------



## PalmerFreak

The NX2-RS's are dialed in but I put the AT's that I bought from you on the shelf for the possible purchase of a second (more pow specific) board next season.


----------



## djsaad1

PalmerFreak said:


> The NX2-RS's are dialed in but I put the AT's that I bought from you on the shelf for the possible purchase of a second (more pow specific) board next season.


Yeah I miss having flows, for some reason my feet just hurt less with flows, it seems to have something to do with the power strap. 

Just not sure if I should get another pair of nx2 at's, rs's or just try to find an old pair of nxt fse's since I know they worked great.


----------



## Wangta

PalmerFreak said:


> The NX2-RS's are dialed in but I put the AT's that I bought from you on the shelf for the possible purchase of a second (more pow specific) board next season.


Palmer - curious, why the AT's for the powder board? I was thinking the stiffer RS would be better for pow?


----------



## Wiredsport

Wangta said:


> Palmer - curious, why the AT's for the powder board? I was thinking the stiffer RS would be better for pow?


You really see the whole range for what riders prefer in pow. Some look for ultra surfy, low support models (some even backless like the Freeballers) while others want to crank themselves into bomber stiff bindings for the deeps. Personal preference rules the day.


----------



## djsaad1

Has anyone ridden both the NX2 RS and NX2 AT. 

I like stiffer and more responsive bindings but I could get the AT for a lot cheaper off my local craigslist. 

Is there a big difference in response between the RS and AT? Or is it more a marketing game?


----------



## trapper

I think the highback is a bit beefier and wider on the RS. That was my conclusion when I was comparing these two a while back. Can't imagine it's that much more responsive though.


----------



## Blazin' Raisin

Sprockett said:


> I got original NX2-ATs last year. I do like them better then the 2012 NXT-ATs I had the year before...the real ratchets, NASTY, canted, aluminum, etc. I never minded the fact that the one side of the power strap is non-ratcheting. Once it's set, you only need to adjust the other side and know one side never moves, not even accidentally so its a trade off I like.
> 
> Just ordered a pair of NX2-RS, should have them next week.
> 
> My complaints. The bindings wore a hole right through my brand new, nearly $400 Salomon Malamutes boots in just a few days. The nylon portion of the highback that adjusts up, down, and rotates has a lip at the bottom below where the padding starts and if your boots aren't rubber that high up, they will cut right into it. This lip also gives the highback the ability to catch the rubber part of the sole and tear it away from the boot.
> 
> I ended up grinding the lip away with a dremel.


Got the same bindings (in XL), and actually have the same boots (in 12.5). Btw, I'm 6'3" and 220 pounds. 

I have some scuffing but no hole where your hole is, but do have the same rubber separation issue. 

I was having a lot of trouble figuring out the right fit. My toes hung over by abt 2inches although I don't think i experienced toe drag (was too scared to look at toes while in a turn that fast, and didn't feel any tug) Took a LOT of jimmy-ing and readjusting and finally took them to a shop to move the heel cups to the farthest back position AND the wire to the farthest back position AND adjusted from 12-12 to 15-15. They also turned the disc 90* and used the adjustment to move the base as far back as possible. Now I'm just playing with the straps. I like them to feel tight but that doesn't allow for easy access at the top of the trail or for the always dangerous on-lift-strap in. If I loosen the ratchet a couple of notches at te bottom it makes it easier but then I feel with all the adjustments at the bottom and all the adjustments at the top am I just defeating the purpose of the "easy flow"? Will probably be making adjustments all for this season anyway. And probably the next too, for the amount of $ I paid. Wife would kill me if I dropped another couple hundred (at least) on another pair!!!

Quick question (and thank you for following my rambling post), when you ride off the lift, do you keep your back foot in the open binding or next to the binding as traditional? I've done both and can't control the board with my foot against the back binding, and worry I may damage the high back if my foot is in the open back binding.


----------



## PalmerFreak

Wangta said:


> Palmer - curious, why the AT's for the powder board? I was thinking the stiffer RS would be better for pow?


The WiredSport guys said that there is little difference in stiffness from the RS to the AT and I got a good deal on a pair from djsaad that I couldn't pass up.


----------



## t21

_Quick question (and thank you for following my rambling post), when you ride off the lift, do you keep your back foot in the open binding or next to the binding as traditional? I've done both and can't control the board with my foot against the back binding, and worry I may damage the high back if my foot is in the open back binding.[/QUOTE]_

I normally have my backfoot beside my binding. I also put my boot in when i feel like it and i would pull up the highback once i'm off the chair. There were times that i could not pull it up so i'd have my highback down as i ride away. Never see any damage on them though.


----------



## djsaad1

PalmerFreak said:


> The WiredSport guys said that there is little difference in stiffness from the RS to the AT and I got a good deal on a pair from djsaad that I couldn't pass up.


Yeah I sold those too quick, but at least it gives me the opportunity to try out the RS. I am too much of a gear whore.


----------



## mr_____awesome

Highback broke on my 14' NX2-RS's with only 4 days on them :/ :sad:


----------



## mr_____awesome

PalmerFreak said:


> 2- The screws that secure the high backs (had to move mine back to fit my boots correctly) are loctited in and are a bitch to remove - I almost stripped two of the screws. It's really important to have a long #3 phillips head screw driver to make this work and even then it can be sketchy.


haha, I had the same issue with mine  It seems like I never have the right tools, it took so much pressure to not strip the screws. They should really make those hardware out of a stronger metal. Why cant snowboard hardware be made of tungsten??? lol :dunno: :icon_scratch:


----------



## Wiredsport

mr_____awesome said:


> Highback broke on my 14' NX2-RS's with only 4 days on them :/ :sad:


Hi,

Have you been taken care of on this? Flow warranty is awesome and they will get you squared away. Which part of the modback broke? Let me know if you need help with your warranty.


----------



## mr_____awesome

Wiredsport said:


> Hi,
> 
> Have you been taken care of on this? Flow warranty is awesome and they will get you squared away. Which part of the modback broke? Let me know if you need help with your warranty.


No I havent yet. It was the plastic part on the upper section.


----------



## Wiredsport

mr_____awesome said:


> No I havent yet. It was the plastic part on the upper section.


Hi,

The easiest way to proceed is to send a photo of the damage and your current shipping address to the retailer you purchased from. I will be more than happy to help you with this even if that was not us. That info is then passed on to Flow. Their warranty dept is exceptionally cool and awesome. They genuinely want you to be happy with the product.

You can send that info to [email protected] and we will get you squared away.


----------



## poinsy

*Which model?*

I have just spent the last 4 evenings reading all the posts in this thread 

I go boarding with a bunch of skiers, so if I can avoid keeping them waiting, then it is a bonus. I am intermediate level, and do 99% mountain riding, any natural jumps or baby jumps on the park are a possibility for a bit of fun, but not of utmost importance. I have previously had Flow FL-11’s, Flow Pro-11FR’s and recently Union Force bindings. The Unions were good, but the toe-strap often slipped when capped. I live in the UK, so only get 1 or 2 weeks a year boarding, so want to maximise the fun when I do go. It looks like a choice between the NX2-AT/SE/GT/RS here in the UK. The AT/SE are £200 (approx. 333 US dollars), the GT/RS are £300 (approx. 500 US dollars), so a significant increase. I am still not sure if the NX2-SE or NX2-AT are right for me. I believe either would suffice, but, still have a few concerns about the toe-strap of the SE, based purely on the comments on this thread. I have size 9 Burton Ambush boots if that helps, which are extremely light, but very wide at the front (the reason I bought them) and would imagine I would want the large binding.

Any comments would be welcome, as I go to Austria in a few weeks.

Also, I would like to say huge thanks to Wiredsport, Solucien, John Doe, Slyder & Nivek for all your contributions here, it makes a big difference to those of us on a limited budget or limited snow. John Doe and Slyder especially, not just for your sheer persistence, but hopefully you have helped to make the 2014/15 product better for all of us :yahoo:


----------



## mr_____awesome

Wiredsport said:


> Hi,
> 
> The easiest way to proceed is to send a photo of the damage and your current shipping address to the retailer you purchased from. I will be more than happy to help you with this even if that was not us. That info is then passed on to Flow. Their warranty dept is exceptionally cool and awesome. They genuinely want you to be happy with the product.
> 
> You can send that info to [email protected] and we will get you squared away.


Thanks for all your help. Flow is shipping a replacement part. Thanks


----------



## poinsy

I have just spent the last 4 evenings reading all the posts in this thread.

I go boarding with a bunch of skiers, so if I can avoid keeping them waiting, then it is a bonus. I am intermediate level, and do 99% mountain riding, any natural jumps or baby jumps on the park are a possibility for a bit of fun, but not of utmost importance. I have previously had Flow FL-11’s, Flow Pro-11FR’s and recently Union Force bindings. The Unions were good, but the toe-strap often slipped when capped. I live in the UK, so only get 1 or 2 weeks a year boarding, so want to maximise the fun when I do go. It looks like a choice between the NX2-AT/SE/GT/RS here in the UK. The AT/SE are £200 (approx. 333 US dollars), the GT/RS are £300 (approx. 500 US dollars), so a significant increase. I am still not sure if the NX2-SE or NX2-AT are right for me. I believe either would suffice, but, still have a few concerns about the toe-strap of the SE, based purely on the comments on this thread. I have size 9 Burton Ambush boots if that helps, which are extremely light, but very wide at the front (the reason I bought them) and would imagine I would want the large binding.

Any comments would be welcome, as I go to Austria in a few weeks.

Also, I would like to say huge thanks to Wiredsport, Solucien, John Doe, Slyder & Nivek for all your contributions here, it makes a big difference to those of us on a limited budget or limited snow. John Doe and Slyder especially, not just for your sheer persistence, but hopefully you have helped to make the 2014 product better for all of us.


----------



## jibesy

Hi wiredsport, I've read through this thread several times and I wonder if you could clear something up for me as you seem to know these bindings in and out. 

Is the difference between the NX2-RS and GT basically just the strap? I noticed in pictures the carbon mesh in the RS modback looks more dense, does that make a huge difference? Is the stiffness essentially the same or is the RS really that much stiffer? And do they weigh the same?

Cheers


----------



## Wiredsport

jibesy said:


> Hi wiredsport, I've read through this thread several times and I wonder if you could clear something up for me as you seem to know these bindings in and out.
> 
> Is the difference between the NX2-RS and GT basically just the strap? I noticed in pictures the carbon mesh in the RS modback looks more dense, does that make a huge difference? Is the stiffness essentially the same or is the RS really that much stiffer? And do they weigh the same?
> 
> Cheers


Hi,

The biggest difference is the Hybrid Strap (with toe cap) on the GT vs. the "traditional" flow strap on the RS. Next year the two bindings will be merged into the GT only and it will be offered with Hybrid or trad strap. 

The top (1/3) of the modback is different and the configuration of the OC Cush on the base is different but in reality those have only a very minor nuance difference in feel and performance (which is why they were merged for next season).


----------



## solucien

NX2-AT for sure! great overall binding, no hassle with toe-caps, and perfect for the riding that you describe. The RS if you have some extra money to burn; compared to the AT's it has a slightly stiffer top panel on the hiback (with Carbon inlay), the asymmetrical Fusion footstraps for more support, and some more OC-Kush dampening in the footbeds. 




poinsy said:


> I have just spent the last 4 evenings reading all the posts in this thread
> 
> I go boarding with a bunch of skiers, so if I can avoid keeping them waiting, then it is a bonus. I am intermediate level, and do 99% mountain riding, any natural jumps or baby jumps on the park are a possibility for a bit of fun, but not of utmost importance. I have previously had Flow FL-11’s, Flow Pro-11FR’s and recently Union Force bindings. The Unions were good, but the toe-strap often slipped when capped. I live in the UK, so only get 1 or 2 weeks a year boarding, so want to maximise the fun when I do go. It looks like a choice between the NX2-AT/SE/GT/RS here in the UK. The AT/SE are £200 (approx. 333 US dollars), the GT/RS are £300 (approx. 500 US dollars), so a significant increase. I am still not sure if the NX2-SE or NX2-AT are right for me. I believe either would suffice, but, still have a few concerns about the toe-strap of the SE, based purely on the comments on this thread. I have size 9 Burton Ambush boots if that helps, which are extremely light, but very wide at the front (the reason I bought them) and would imagine I would want the large binding.
> 
> Any comments would be welcome, as I go to Austria in a few weeks.
> 
> Also, I would like to say huge thanks to Wiredsport, Solucien, John Doe, Slyder & Nivek for all your contributions here, it makes a big difference to those of us on a limited budget or limited snow. John Doe and Slyder especially, not just for your sheer persistence, but hopefully you have helped to make the 2014/15 product better for all of us :yahoo:


----------



## poinsy

solucien said:


> NX2-AT for sure! great overall binding, no hassle with toe-caps, and perfect for the riding that you describe. The RS if you have some extra money to burn; compared to the AT's it has a slightly stiffer top panel on the hiback (with Carbon inlay), the asymmetrical Fusion footstraps for more support, and some more OC-Kush dampening in the footbeds.


Great, thanks for that. I took the plunge last week and ordered the NX2-AT, so it does seem like I made the right choice. They arrive tomorrow :yahoo: Just need Austria to get a bit more snow.


----------



## dexter

OK, so i didnt wanna open new thread since i found a lot of talk about FLOW issues here, so i have decided to put in my 2 cents...

I have recieved my first FLOW - FUSE 2016/2017 bindings 3 days ago and while i was really excited about these i found 2 issues straight away in few minutes after mounting them on my board and giving them a try within my apartment.

Issues im dealing with:

#1. Heal part is really narrow so boot can not just simply slide in from behind, but to be honest i dont even see that as a big thing (I have XL size bindings and 11.5 US size of boots - Ride Insano).

#2. Well this one is more anoying and it looks they didnt take care of it after being mentione so many times since 2013 or even sooner and that is locking system being loose and not staying in place, specially on bottom ratchets.

So i have new bindings and they have same looking issue as these which were posted like almoast 4 years ago... 

Watch here to see what im talking about: 




I did email seller and even flow directly and hope to get any answers soon, but i posted it anyway to see if anyone else is also dealing with this issue with newest FLOW's???


thanks for your answers


----------



## larrytbull

dexter said:


> OK, so i didnt wanna open new thread since i found a lot of talk about FLOW issues here, so i have decided to put in my 2 cents...
> 
> I have recieved my first FLOW - FUSE 2016/2017 bindings 3 days ago and while i was really excited about these i found 2 issues straight away in few minutes after mounting them on my board and giving them a try within my apartment.
> 
> Issues im dealing with:
> 
> #1. Heal part is really narrow so boot can not just simply slide in from behind, but to be honest i dont even see that as a big thing (I have XL size bindings and 11.5 US size of boots - Ride Insano).
> 
> #2. Well this one is more anoying and it looks they didnt take care of it after being mentione so many times since 2013 or even sooner and that is locking system being loose and not staying in place, specially on bottom ratchets.
> 
> So i have new bindings and they have same looking issue as these which were posted like almoast 4 years ago...
> 
> Watch here to see what im talking about: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dppPWbwmICI
> 
> I did email seller and even flow directly and hope to get any answers soon, but i posted it anyway to see if anyone else is also dealing with this issue with newest FLOW's???
> 
> 
> thanks for your answers


For the narrow heel, yes you can't slide in from rear flat, it's annoying. I also told them that. A few years back. You have to angle in by putting toe in after heel. If you look at their video you will see them doing that in the demo of how to use binding


----------



## dexter

larrytbull said:


> For the narrow heel, yes you can't slide in from rear flat, it's annoying. I also told them that. A few years back. You have to angle in by putting toe in after heel. If you look at their video you will see them doing that in the demo of how to use binding


yeah i know that, but like already said, that is not a big issue, just would prefere clean slide in from behind... bigger issue is other thing i mentioned - loose ratchet locks on lower part of bindings


----------



## larrytbull

dexter said:


> yeah i know that, but like already said, that is not a big issue, just would prefere clean slide in from behind... bigger issue is other thing i mentioned - loose ratchet locks on lower part of bindings


call them for replacement ratchets
i would also ask for the new style toe caps. they are much better than the web version on your video

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## dexter

larrytbull said:


> call them for replacement ratchets
> i would also ask for the new style toe caps. they are much better than the web version on your video



this is not my video, i have used video which was posted back in 2013 in this thread by one of members...  so i dont have identical bindings, i have Flow Fuse 2016/2017, not hybrid, but ones with power strap. I used this video because my issue is same as his.


----------

